# Un traditore può cambiare?



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

*Un traditore può cambiare?*

Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


secondo me, no, non cambia


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> secondo me, no, non cambia


Al momento sembra molto convinto...il tempo lo dirà... Lui ha deciso di sua iniziativa non è stato scoperto...dice di aver capito di avere sbagliato e che deve credere nel suo rapporto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Al momento sembra molto convinto...il tempo lo dirà... Lui ha deciso di sua iniziativa non è stato scoperto...dice di aver capito di avere sbagliato e che deve credere nel suo rapporto...


Scusa, credevo che stessi parlando di te.
Comunque, tutti i traditori incalliti (ed è il caso che hai presentato tu) che conosco prima o poi ci sono ricascati. 
Ma magari esistono le eccezioni... boh...
Più facile che smettano se hanno tradito sporadicamente perché gli è capitata qualche sbandata... ma se è una cosa ripetuta per "indole" credo sia difficile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo *che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi *e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahah

scusa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahah
> 
> scusa


Minchia proprio bastarda dentro eh!


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahah
> 
> scusa


Ma la risata e' perché pensi che tradirà di nuovo? La storia è un po' articolata...noi siamo stati sempre amici ed io ho sempre saputo delle sue avventure...poi è successo e siamo stati insieme...siamo lontani e ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Ora lui è convinto di voler cambiare ed ha deciso di non vederci...neanche ci siamo salutati di presenza perché dice che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...quindi lui al momento crede che non tradirà... Io gli voglio molto bene e una parte di me gli augura di cambiare un'altra parte di me vorrebbe stare con lui anche se sono la prima a dire che per i rapporti seri che abbiamo alle spalle la scelta di chiudere è quella giusta...di questa storia io non parlo con nessuno... Mai nessuno sospetterebbe di me sono stata sempre seria, ma purtroppo c'è qualcosa in lui che mi ha sempre attirato ed un momento di crisi è incominciato il tutto...insomma io posso mettere la mano sul fuoco...non tradirei mai mio marito ma con lui sì... È una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi purtroppo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma la risata e' perché pensi che tradirà di nuovo? La storia è un po' articolata...noi siamo stati sempre amici ed io ho sempre saputo delle sue avventure...poi è successo e siamo stati insieme...siamo lontani e ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Ora lui è convinto di voler cambiare ed ha deciso di non vederci...neanche ci siamo salutati di presenza perché dice che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...quindi lui al momento crede che non tradirà... Io gli voglio molto bene e una parte di me gli augura di cambiare un'altra parte di me vorrebbe stare con lui anche se sono la prima a dire che per i rapporti seri che abbiamo alle spalle la scelta di chiudere è quella giusta...di questa storia io non parlo con nessuno... Mai nessuno sospetterebbe di me sono stata sempre seria, ma purtroppo c'è qualcosa in lui che mi ha sempre attirato ed un momento di crisi è incominciato il tutto...insomma io posso mettere la mano sul fuoco...non tradirei mai mio marito ma con lui sì... È una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi purtroppo...



perché ti interessa sapere se lui può cambiare? vorresti una storia con lui? speri che cambi idea?


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma la risata e' perché pensi che tradirà di nuovo? La storia è un po' articolata...noi siamo stati sempre amici ed io ho sempre saputo delle sue avventure...poi è successo e siamo stati insieme...siamo lontani e ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Ora lui è convinto di voler cambiare ed ha deciso di non vederci...neanche ci siamo salutati di presenza perché dice che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...quindi lui al momento crede che non tradirà... Io gli voglio molto bene e una parte di me gli augura di cambiare un'altra parte di me vorrebbe stare con lui anche se sono la prima a dire che per i rapporti seri che abbiamo alle spalle la scelta di chiudere è quella giusta...di questa storia io non parlo con nessuno... Mai nessuno sospetterebbe di me sono stata sempre seria, ma purtroppo c'è qualcosa in lui che mi ha sempre attirato ed un momento di crisi è incominciato il tutto...insomma io posso mettere la mano sul fuoco...non tradirei mai mio marito ma con lui sì... È una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi purtroppo...



ciao, benvenuta.
Non ho capito una cosa.
Visto che non sei sua moglie ma quella di un altro...
Perchè vuoi sapere se lui potrebbe diventare fedele?


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahah
> 
> scusa



Eddai Divina, pure tu...




Mostro:mrgreen:


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché ti interessa sapere se lui può cambiare? vorresti una storia con lui? speri che cambi idea?


Forse non ero pronta ad interrompere...neanche io ti so rispondere, da un lato credo sia meglio cosi dall'altro sapere che probabilmente non lo vedrò piu mi ferisce...vorrei una cosa assurda che fosse fedele e facesse un'eccezione per me...in questo momento non ci sto con la testa....non mi riconosco proprio...perche so benissimo che tra noi non è solo sesso


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Forse non ero pronta ad interrompere...neanche io ti so rispondere, da un lato credo sia meglio cosi dall'altro sapere che probabilmente non lo vedrò piu mi ferisce...vorrei una cosa assurda che fosse fedele e facesse un'eccezione per me...in questo momento non ci sto con la testa....non mi riconosco proprio...perche so benissimo che tra noi non è solo sesso



oh oh...
vedo tempesta all'orizzonte.

Matrimonio, tuo, difficile?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Forse non ero pronta ad interrompere...neanche io ti so rispondere, da un lato credo sia meglio cosi dall'altro sapere che probabilmente non lo vedrò piu mi ferisce...vorrei una cosa assurda che fosse fedele e facesse un'eccezione per me...in questo momento non ci sto con la testa....non mi riconosco proprio...perche so benissimo che tra noi non è solo sesso


ma quanto è durata la vostra storia? non parlo dell'amicizia, ma della storia di amanti


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Forse non ero pronta ad interrompere...neanche io ti so rispondere, da un lato credo sia meglio cosi dall'altro sapere che probabilmente non lo vedrò piu mi ferisce...vorrei una cosa assurda che fosse fedele e facesse un'eccezione per me...in questo momento non ci sto con la testa....non mi riconosco proprio...perche so benissimo che tra noi non è solo sesso


Ok...
Perchè vorresti un'eccezione per te?
Che te frega?

L'importante non è forse che quando lui è lì con te...sia tutto per te?
E non impiastrato da sms delle sue belle?

Sul cambiamento dei dissoluti...
A me vien in mente solo sant'agostino...

Ma non so se fu per i pianti di sua madre...
O per altro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> *Perchè vorresti un'eccezione per te?
> Che te frega?
> *
> ...



Perché è innamorata. E' semplice. E' innamorata ed è una traditrice fedele e vorrebbe una storia con un traditore fedele. Lo so, è un ossimoro, ma per quanto sia assurdo, esistono!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché è innamorata. E' semplice. E' innamorata ed è una traditrice fedele e vorrebbe una storia con un traditore fedele. Lo so, è un ossimoro, ma per quanto sia assurdo, esistono!


A maggior ragione.
Sono innamorato di te, quindi ti accetto come sei.
Anzi sono innamorata proprio per quel che sei no?

Altro caso 
Ho visto un traditore cambiare.
Sto qua ne ha fatte scarpette.
Poi fu travolto da un gigainfarto ed è riuscito a portar fora le strasse....

Da allora è sempre in ciesa che prega...
e sta lontano dale done no?

Per la serie baco, tabaco e venare...


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché è innamorata. E' semplice. E' innamorata ed è una traditrice fedele e vorrebbe una storia con un traditore fedele. Lo so, è un ossimoro, ma per quanto sia assurdo, esistono!


Io amo mio marito...so che la cosa ha dell'assurdo ma c'è qualcosa nell'altro che non so spiegare...va contro tutto quello che ho sempre pensato... È successo ormai...sarebbe stato meglio che non fosse mai accaduto...siamo lontani...ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Piu che altro ci siamo sempre sentiti...diciamo un anno ma si contano con le mani le volte...l'amicizia un decennio


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A maggior ragione.
> Sono innamorato di te, quindi ti accetto come sei.
> Anzi sono innamorata proprio per quel che sei no?
> 
> .


Lui ha chiuso...io come dicevo non ero pronta...è questo il fatto! Cmq forse è meglio cosi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A maggior ragione.
> Sono innamorato di te, quindi ti accetto come sei.
> *Anzi sono innamorata proprio per quel che sei no?
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: sticazzi. Il traditore/la traditrice fedele soffre se il suo/a amante tromba con nonchalance a destra e sinistra. Non accetta. Al limite, finge di non sapere.


Per il resto: non ho capito bene. Un traditore che conosci è cambiato perché ha avuto un infarto? Magari è cambiato perché non ce la fa più, il cuore non regge... Essere un traditore seriale incallito dev'essere impegnativo anche a livello fisico, penso... chiediamo a Lothar?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché è innamorata. E' semplice. E' innamorata ed è una traditrice fedele e vorrebbe una storia con un traditore fedele. Lo so, è un ossimoro, ma per quanto sia assurdo, esistono!


Da quanto tempo non ti prendo a calci nel culo?!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sticazzi. Il traditore/la traditrice fedele soffre se il suo/a amante tromba con nonchalance a destra e sinistra. Non accetta. Al limite, finge di non sapere.
> 
> 
> Per il resto: non ho capito bene. Un traditore che conosci è cambiato perché ha avuto un infarto? Magari è cambiato perché non ce la fa più, il cuore non regge... Essere un traditore seriale incallito dev'essere impegnativo anche a livello fisico, penso... chiediamo a Lothar?


Ma per Lothar le amanti sono il nulla.
Mica si innamora no?
Ed è fedele alle sue amiche.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lui ha chiuso...io come dicevo non ero pronta...è questo il fatto! Cmq forse è meglio cosi...


Francamente non ho capito.
Ha chiuso con chi?
Con le amichette?

Anch'io ho chiuso.
Me tengo da conto quelle che ho.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sticazzi. Il traditore/la traditrice fedele soffre se il suo/a amante tromba con nonchalance a destra e sinistra. Non accetta. Al limite, finge di non sapere.
> 
> 
> Per il resto: non ho capito bene. Un traditore che conosci è cambiato perché ha avuto un infarto? Magari è cambiato perché non ce la fa più, il cuore non regge... Essere un traditore seriale incallito dev'essere impegnativo anche a livello fisico, penso... chiediamo a Lothar?


Poi sticazzi lo dico io...
Chissà che cosa mi poteva capitare se tu ti fossi innamorata di me
Non oso pensarci...non oso...


----------



## disincantata (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?



Dipende dalle circostanze. Credo possa diventarlo se ci crede veramente, se è stanco di pucciarlo dove capita, se ha uno scopo per esserlo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io amo mio marito...so che la cosa ha dell'assurdo ma c'è qualcosa nell'altro che non so spiegare...va contro tutto quello che ho sempre pensato... È successo ormai...sarebbe stato meglio che non fosse mai accaduto...siamo lontani...ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Piu che altro ci siamo sempre sentiti...diciamo un anno ma si contano con le mani le volte...l'amicizia un decennio


Non é che hai paura che la storia che lui torni ad essere fedele sia un modo per scaricarti e continuare con altre la sua vita?
Io ho tradito come te e non ho mai preteso fedeltà. Trovo assurdo chiedere a un uomo che vedo una volta ogni tot tempo di essermi fedele. Puoi chiedere sinceritá questo si e sinceritá ho dato.
Trovo che mentire in un rapporto extra sia una stupida perdita di tempo.
E se qualcosa non mi tornava chiedevo.
Ho sempre "giudicato" il tempo che era con me e quello che mi dava e finchè questo mi faceva stare bene il resto del tempo che non era con me era tempo suo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo non ti prendo a calci nel culo?!


Aiuto! E' arrivata!:scared:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Aiuto! E' arrivata!:scared:


E non mi muovo da qui......


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é che hai paura che la storia che lui torni ad essere fedele sia un modo per scaricarti e continuare con altre la sua vita?
> Io ho tradito come te e non ho mai preteso fedeltà. Trovo assurdo chiedere a un uomo che vedo una volta ogni tot tempo di essermi fedele. Puoi chiedere sinceritá questo si e sinceritá ho dato.
> Trovo che mentire in un rapporto extra sia una stupida perdita di tempo.
> E se qualcosa non mi tornava chiedevo.
> Ho sempre "giudicato" il tempo che era con me e quello che mi dava e finchè questo mi faceva stare bene il resto del tempo che non era con me era tempo suo.


Si è creata un po di confusione... Lui non ha chiuso perché io gli chiedevo di essere fedele...lui ha chiuso perche dice di voler cambiare...io non ero pronta...non me l'aspettavo...credo sia sincero non è una scusa per chiudere con me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é che hai paura che la storia che lui torni ad essere fedele sia un modo per scaricarti e continuare con altre la sua vita?
> *Io ho tradito come te e non ho mai preteso fedeltà.* Trovo assurdo chiedere a un uomo che vedo una volta ogni tot tempo di essermi fedele. Puoi chiedere sinceritá questo si e sinceritá ho dato.
> Trovo che mentire in un rapporto extra sia una stupida perdita di tempo.
> E se qualcosa non mi tornava chiedevo.
> Ho sempre "giudicato" il tempo che era con me e quello che mi dava e finchè questo mi faceva stare bene il resto del tempo che non era con me era tempo suo.


Perché tu non sei una traditrice fedele

Comunque dai retta a Farfie Georgy... Lei è il Vangelo dei traditori... io dico solo minchiate da soap opera


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si è creata un po di confusione... Lui non ha chiuso perché io gli chiedevo di essere fedele...lui ha chiuso perche dice di voler cambiare...io non ero pronta...non me l'aspettavo...credo sia sincero non è una scusa per chiudere con me


Mi ero spiagata male io.
Allora rispetta la sua scelta


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché tu non sei una traditrice fedele
> 
> Comunque dai retta a Farfie Georgy... Lei è il Vangelo dei traditori... io dico solo minchiate da soap opera


Cretina 
Non é vero io sono sempre stata fedele perchè non sentivo il bisogno di altro. Ma non posso pretendere che anche per l'altro sia così.
Poi posso anche starci male ma come dice Tebe non sono l'avente diritto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ero spiagata male io.
> Allora rispetta la sua scelta



cazzo come sei razionale.........

come si fa a diventare come te, dico io! Facci un corso accelerato (senza calci!)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> cazzo come sei razionale.........
> 
> come si fa a diventare come te, dico io! Facci un corso accelerato (senza calci!)


Credo che molto dipenda da xhi si incontra. Io sono stata fortunata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che molto dipenda da xhi si incontra. Io sono stata fortunata...


no secondo me dipende dal segno zodiacale


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ero spiagata male io.
> Allora rispetta la sua scelta


La rispetto... L'ho detto ma c'è una parte di me che spera in un ripensamento... Non vederlo piu al momento mi fa stare male...lui vorrebbe ridiventare come prima...io al momento non ci riesco proprio e non capisco come lui ci riesca così bene... Sono sicura di essere diversa dalle altre conquiste, lo so...lo percepisco e lui con me è stato sempre sincero...ma io non riesco a pensarlo adesso come amico...non so che fare...forse è meglio non sentirlo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> La rispetto... L'ho detto ma c'è una parte di me che spera in un ripensamento... Non vederlo piu al momento mi fa stare male...lui vorrebbe ridiventare come prima...io al momento non ci riesco proprio e non capisco come lui ci riesca così bene... Sono sicura di essere diversa dalle altre conquiste, lo so...lo percepisco e lui con me è stato sempre sincero...ma io non riesco a pensarlo adesso come amico...non so che fare...forse è meglio non sentirlo


Sul non sentirlo sono d'accordissimo.
Lui sa che a te non sta bene? Glielo hai detto che avresti voluto continuare?
Scusa ma io a questo cambiamento, immotivato se tra voi non c'erano pressioni per un cambiamento, credo poco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


scusa per il mio intervento di prima
la risata era scaturita dalla domanda che posta così, in modo del tutto generico, aveva un che di surreale 

io quoto farfalla, anche se non in tutto e per tutto
continuo a pensare che l'esclusività, anche se non va pretesa, è una parte importante
sta a te determinare QUANTO importante


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa per il mio intervento di prima
> la risata era scaturita dalla domanda che posta così, in modo del tutto generico, aveva un che di surreale
> 
> io quoto farfalla, anche se non in tutto e per tutto
> ...



Una parte importante del rapporto tra amanti?
Perchè?
Mi sembra...come dire...contro natura.
Una specie di ossimoro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una parte importante del rapporto tra amanti?
> Perchè?
> Mi sembra...come dire...contro natura.
> Una specie di ossimoro.


sicuramente è così come dici tu: se parti già con uno schema prefissato in cui ognuno assume il suo ruolo, è molto più facile gestire e dare un senso logico alla storia, continuarla o interromperla. 
succede anche che le esigenze di continuazione o interruzione non coincidano, come in questo caso.

l'esclusività, momentanea che sia, dà una marcia in più al rapporto per come lo penso io adesso


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul non sentirlo sono d'accordissimo.
> Lui sa che a te non sta bene? Glielo hai detto che avresti voluto continuare?
> Scusa ma io a questo cambiamento, immotivato se tra voi non c'erano pressioni per un cambiamento, credo poco


Si certo che ne abbiamo parlato...lui da un po di tempo diceva di voler cambiare ed infatti aveva chiuso le storielle stupide...io ero una cosa diversa ha sempre detto...ma ora si è reso conto che è pur sempre un tradimento...e non può fare eccezione per me...vuole credere nel suo rapporto...ed io condivido la sua scelta ma al momento ne soffro...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché tu non sei una traditrice fedele
> 
> Comunque dai retta a Farfie Georgy... Lei è il Vangelo dei traditori... io dico solo minchiate da soap opera


Scusa non sono d'accordo...
Se Farfie è un Vangelo allora il sommo Lothar è il libro della Sapienza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E io sono il profeta nonteladomia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa non sono d'accordo...
> Se Farfie è un Vangelo allora il sommo Lothar è il libro della Sapienza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E io sono il profeta nonteladomia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma direi che possiamo scrivere due libri ben diversi
io non uso le persone ne le considero il nulla e soprattutto ho dei rapporti che vanno oltre le due ore in motel con persone che considera alla stregua di bambole gonfiabili. Tanto varrebbe usare vibratori mi risparmierei  anche il tempo che spende in telefonate ed email
Quindi direi che arriviamo da due scuole di pensiero diverse ognuno segua quella che preferisce


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi che possiamo scrivere due libri ben diversi
> *io non uso le persone ne le considero il nulla e soprattutto ho dei rapporti che vanno oltre le due ore in motel con persone che considera alla stregua di bambole gonfiabili.* Tanto varrebbe usare vibratori mi risparmierei  anche il tempo che spende in telefonate ed email
> Quindi direi che arriviamo da due scuole di pensiero diverse ognuno segua quella che preferisce


quotone


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si certo che ne abbiamo parlato...lui da un po di tempo diceva di voler cambiare ed infatti aveva chiuso le storielle stupide...io ero una cosa diversa ha sempre detto...ma ora si è reso conto che è pur sempre un tradimento...e non può fare eccezione per me...vuole credere nel suo rapporto...ed io condivido la sua scelta ma al momento ne soffro...


Sei un po' confusa.
O credi a lui e quindi credi che lui voglia vivere il suo matrimonio con rinnovata fedeltà o non ci credi.
Nel primo caso non capisco perché vorresti che lui continuasse ad avere te come amante andando contro a una "nobile" decisione.
Se non ci credi vuol dire che pensi che abbia solo voluto scaricare te perché troppo impegnativa e quindi con te non avrà più nulla a che fare.
In entrambi i casi tu sei fuori gioco.
Io propendo più per la seconda possibilità ma è perché io ho una mia idea sui seriali.


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un po' confusa.
> O credi a lui e quindi credi che lui voglia vivere il suo matrimonio con rinnovata fedeltà o non ci credi.
> Nel primo caso non capisco perché vorresti che lui continuasse ad avere te come amante andando contro a una "nobile" decisione.
> Se non ci credi vuol dire che pensi che abbia solo voluto scaricare te perché troppo impegnativa e quindi con te non avrà più nulla a che fare.
> ...


Ma io ci credo...forse è difficile spiegare...io credo in tutto quello che mi ha detto e condivido anche la scelta, ma questo non esclude il fatto che al momento questa scelta mi faccia soffrire. Tra i due sono sempre stata io a dire che la storia era sbagliata...e so benissimo che doveva finire soprattutto per la mia famiglia perche non mi riconoscevo in quello che facevo e questa cosa mi ha stravolto...adesso però che ha deciso lui pieno di buoni propositi io non ero pronta...anche perché lui ha deciso di non vederci, di finire cosi a distanza perche se ci fossimo visti saremmo stati ancora insieme e lui voleva mettere un punto...una volta decisosi e non ricominciare. Cioè io credo che se ci vedessimo i suoi buoni propositi si andrebbero a farsi benedire... Perché è una cosa che si sta imponendo... L'attrazione per me c'è ed è stato lui stesso a dirmelo...lui però dice sentiamoci...torniamo amici non ci vedremo piu...io al momento non lo vedo piu come amico...non ero pronta a staccarmi da lui...quindi ritornare amici mi sembra difficilissimo.... Forse ora è piu chiara la storia...voi che fareste?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma io ci credo...forse è difficile spiegare...io credo in tutto quello che mi ha detto e condivido anche la scelta, ma questo non esclude il fatto che al momento questa scelta mi faccia soffrire. Tra i due sono sempre stata io a dire che la storia era sbagliata...e so benissimo che doveva finire soprattutto per la mia famiglia perche non mi riconoscevo in quello che facevo e questa cosa mi ha stravolto...adesso però che ha deciso lui pieno di buoni propositi io non ero pronta...anche perché lui ha deciso di non vederci, di finire cosi a distanza perche se ci fossimo visti saremmo stati ancora insieme e lui voleva mettere un punto...una volta decisosi e non ricominciare. Cioè io credo che se ci vedessimo i suoi buoni propositi si andrebbero a farsi benedire... Perché è una cosa che si sta imponendo... L'attrazione per me c'è ed è stato lui stesso a dirmelo...lui però dice sentiamoci...torniamo amici non ci vedremo piu...io al momento non lo vedo piu come amico...non ero pronta a staccarmi da lui...quindi ritornare amici mi sembra difficilissimo.... Forse ora è piu chiara la storia...voi che fareste?


Questa sua scelta ti ha fatta sentire rifiutata.
E' questo che ti pesa?
Nel tuo matrimonio non ti senti scelta?


----------



## lolapal (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa per il mio intervento di prima
> la risata era scaturita dalla domanda che posta così, in modo del tutto generico, aveva un che di surreale
> 
> io quoto farfalla, anche se non in tutto e per tutto
> ...


A livello teorico, mi sento di quotare Tebe e Farfalla: non si può pretendere un'esclusività in una situazione da amanti, sia se sono tutti e due impegnati in storie ufficiali, sia se solo uno dei due lo è.
Certo è che la cosa è comunque soggettiva: può succedere che, benché impegnati, si abbia l'istinto di desiderare esclusività dal proprio amante. E molto dipende anche dalle singole situazioni: distanze, tempi, quotidiano, imprevisti, sono tutte componenti che vanno a influenzare la storia, perché in qualche modo si è comunque coinvolti.

A mio avviso, la nostra nuova amica ha comunque avuto una storia importante per lei, qualcosa che le mancava nel rapporto ufficiale, non è una traditrice seriale, quindi mi sembra abbastanza umano che soffra per il fatto che sia finita, e che sia finita per una scelta dell'altro.

Non vedo altra strada che accettare questa scelta... difficile nel pratico, perché immagino dovrà attraversare un periodo doloroso.

Se lui sia sincero, questo può saperlo solo lei... può "sentirlo"...


----------



## georgemary (21 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa sua scelta ti ha fatta sentire rifiutata.
> E' questo che ti pesa?
> Nel tuo matrimonio non ti senti scelta?


Mi pesa che gli voglio tantissimo bene e credo sia impossibile tornare amici... E quindi vorrei che non fosse mai successo...quindi per me questa fine segna la fine anche di un'amicizia.
Amo mio marito, so che al momento sembra che ami l'altro... Ma amo mio marito...mi sento scelta...so che mi adora...e non so neanche come sia potuta succedere la storia con l'altro...va contro tutti i miei principi...è una cosa irrazionale...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi pesa che gli voglio tantissimo bene e credo sia impossibile tornare amici... E quindi vorrei che non fosse mai successo...quindi per me questa fine segna la fine anche di un'amicizia.
> Amo mio marito, so che al momento sembra che ami l'altro... Ma amo mio marito...mi sento scelta...so che mi adora...e non so neanche come sia potuta succedere la storia con l'altro...va contro tutti i miei principi...è una cosa irrazionale...


Per me devi cercare di capire come ti fa sentire questa cosa.
Le vostre scelte vi hanno portato a un punto che ha rovinato un'amicizia.
Ma, se ho capito bene, vivete lontani quindi è un'amicizia un po' particolare.
Non hai altre amicizie?
Ti senti rottamata come amante e anche come amica?
Un po' ti lusinga l'idea che tu sia irresistibile al punto di dover tagliare tutti i rapporti?
Ti fa sentire più in colpa per il tuo tradimento?
Perché parli tanto di amicizia se siete stati amanti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A livello teorico, mi sento di quotare Tebe e Farfalla: non si può pretendere un'esclusività in una situazione da amanti, sia se sono tutti e due impegnati in storie ufficiali, sia se solo uno dei due lo è.
> Certo è che la cosa è comunque soggettiva: può succedere che, benché impegnati, si abbia l'istinto di desiderare esclusività dal proprio amante. E molto dipende anche dalle singole situazioni: distanze, tempi, quotidiano, imprevisti, sono tutte componenti che vanno a influenzare la storia, perché in qualche modo si è comunque coinvolti.
> 
> A mio avviso, la nostra nuova amica ha comunque avuto una storia importante per lei, qualcosa che le mancava nel rapporto ufficiale, non è una traditrice seriale, quindi mi sembra abbastanza umano che soffra per il fatto che sia finita, e che sia finita per una scelta dell'altro.
> ...


mah, sai lolapal...

il desiderio di esclusività o non esclusività non credo sia qualcosa che dipende dalle nostre _capacità razionali_ a prescindere da qualsiasi cosa.
in certi rapporti è naturalmente esclusa senza farsi troppe domande, in altri no

se diventa un _problema _direi che il rapporto perde di senso


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi pesa che gli voglio tantissimo bene e credo sia impossibile tornare amici... E quindi vorrei che non fosse mai successo...quindi per me questa fine segna la fine anche di un'amicizia.
> Amo mio marito, so che al momento sembra che ami l'altro... Ma amo mio marito...mi sento scelta...so che mi adora...e non so neanche come sia potuta succedere la storia con l'altro...va contro tutti i miei principi...è una cosa irrazionale...


Ho postato altrove un video sull'empatia e mi sono resa conto che non sono stata empatica.
Una chiusura di una relazione è sempre dolorosa per tutti.
Io ti spingevo a guardare oltre. Forse adesso è presto.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sicuramente è così come dici tu: se parti già con uno schema prefissato in cui ognuno assume il suo ruolo, è molto più facile gestire e dare un senso logico alla storia, continuarla o interromperla.
> succede anche che le esigenze di continuazione o interruzione non coincidano, come in questo caso.
> 
> l'esclusività, momentanea che sia, dà una marcia in più al rapporto per come lo penso io adesso


nessun schema prefissato, vivo le storie extra sempre in maniera "uguale" ma anche diversa.
perchè gli extra sono diversi.
Mi ha solo incuriosito e un po' stupito che possa essere una parte importante (più o meno) in un rapporto tra amanti, perchè se mi mai mi sono posta il problema e ho sentito il morso (leggerissimo" del possesso questo è stato subito scacciato in quanto io stessa non contemplo di essere "fedele" all'amante, per due ragioni.
Non lo sono al mio compagno e quindi troverei assurdo esserlo con l'amante.
E poi...:mrgreen:...perchè dovrei mettere limiti alla provvidenza?

Ma forse non ho ancora trovato un extra che completi e incastri perfettamente la mia mela con Mattia.
A quel punto però, se arrivo a non desiderare ancora altri, e mi "accontento" di avere solo un extra direi che sono nella merda fino al collo e sono diventata poli amorosa.



Ci manca pure questa poi sono a posto.
Innamorata di due uomini.
Paura
:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


Mai incontrati i redenti ma ciò non toglie che forse è possibile


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuta.
> Non ho capito una cosa.
> Visto che non sei sua moglie ma quella di un altro...
> Perchè vuoi sapere se lui potrebbe diventare fedele?


Forse vuol capire se lui ha preso questa decisione perché vuol seriamente provare ad esser fedele o solo per liberarsi dell'amante-amica


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi che possiamo scrivere due libri ben diversi
> io non uso le persone ne le considero il nulla e soprattutto ho dei rapporti che vanno oltre le due ore in motel con persone che considera alla stregua di bambole gonfiabili. Tanto varrebbe usare vibratori mi risparmierei  anche il tempo che spende in telefonate ed email
> Quindi direi che arriviamo da due scuole di pensiero diverse ognuno segua quella che preferisce


Suppongo tu non abbia mai letto tutta la bibbia
altrimenti avresti capito il mio intervento...
Infatti la bibbia è composta da....
e dentro le scuole di pensiero....sono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io amo mio marito...so che la cosa ha dell'assurdo ma c'è qualcosa nell'altro che non so spiegare...va contro tutto quello che ho sempre pensato... È successo ormai...sarebbe stato meglio che non fosse mai accaduto...siamo lontani...ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Piu che altro ci siamo sempre sentiti...diciamo un anno ma si contano con le mani le volte...l'amicizia un decennio


Conoscete i rispettivi partner?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun schema prefissato, vivo le storie extra sempre in maniera "uguale" ma anche diversa.
> perchè gli extra sono diversi.
> Mi ha solo incuriosito e un po' stupito che possa essere una parte importante (più o meno) in un rapporto tra amanti, perchè se mi mai mi sono posta il problema e ho sentito il morso (leggerissimo" del possesso questo è stato subito scacciato in quanto io stessa non contemplo di essere "fedele" all'amante, per due ragioni.
> Non lo sono al mio compagno e quindi troverei assurdo esserlo con l'amante.
> ...



già già già
mai mettere limiti alla provvidenza :mrgreen:

e porte aperte alle nuove sfide (o sfighe? :rotfl


----------



## lolapal (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun schema prefissato, vivo le storie extra sempre in maniera "uguale" ma anche diversa.
> perchè gli extra sono diversi.
> Mi ha solo incuriosito e un po' stupito che possa essere una parte importante (più o meno) in un rapporto tra amanti, perchè se mi mai mi sono posta il problema e ho sentito il morso (leggerissimo" del possesso questo è stato subito scacciato in quanto io stessa non contemplo di essere "fedele" all'amante, per due ragioni.
> Non lo sono al mio compagno e quindi troverei assurdo esserlo con l'amante.
> ...


A me sembrerebbe una cosa in un certo senso rassicurante.
Cerco di spiegarmi: ho notato che molte delle storie portate da utenti donne ultimamente, rispecchiano questa esigenza, cioè di sentire il bisogno di un'integrazione (passami il termine) emotiva al rapporto ufficiale.
Non potrebbe essere che alcune persone riescano a sentirsi complete così?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si è creata un po di confusione... Lui non ha chiuso perché io gli chiedevo di essere fedele...lui ha chiuso perche dice di voler cambiare...io non ero pronta...non me l'aspettavo...credo sia sincero non è una scusa per chiudere con me


Ok se gli credi non è che puoi far molto, accetta e vai avanti, e' stata una parentesi della tua vita


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un po' confusa.
> O credi a lui e quindi credi che lui voglia vivere il suo matrimonio con rinnovata fedeltà o non ci credi.
> Nel primo caso non capisco perché vorresti che lui continuasse ad avere te come amante andando contro a una "nobile" decisione.
> Se non ci credi vuol dire che pensi che abbia solo voluto scaricare te perché troppo impegnativa e quindi con te non avrà più nulla a che fare.
> ...


Onestamente anche io temo che la vera motivazione sia la seconda


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma io ci credo...forse è difficile spiegare...io credo in tutto quello che mi ha detto e condivido anche la scelta, ma questo non esclude il fatto che al momento questa scelta mi faccia soffrire. Tra i due sono sempre stata io a dire che la storia era sbagliata...e so benissimo che doveva finire soprattutto per la mia famiglia perche non mi riconoscevo in quello che facevo e questa cosa mi ha stravolto...adesso però che ha deciso lui pieno di buoni propositi io non ero pronta...anche perché lui ha deciso di non vederci, di finire cosi a distanza perche se ci fossimo visti saremmo stati ancora insieme e lui voleva mettere un punto...una volta decisosi e non ricominciare. Cioè io credo che se ci vedessimo i suoi buoni propositi si andrebbero a farsi benedire... Perché è una cosa che si sta imponendo... L'attrazione per me c'è ed è stato lui stesso a dirmelo...lui però dice sentiamoci...torniamo amici non ci vedremo piu...io al momento non lo vedo piu come amico...non ero pronta a staccarmi da lui...quindi ritornare amici mi sembra difficilissimo.... Forse ora è piu chiara la storia...voi che fareste?


Per ora eviterei anche l'amicizia in futuro ...chissà


----------



## lolapal (21 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah, sai lolapal...
> 
> il desiderio di esclusività o non esclusività non credo sia qualcosa che dipende dalle nostre _capacità razionali_ a prescindere da qualsiasi cosa.
> in certi rapporti è naturalmente esclusa senza farsi troppe domande, in altri no
> ...


Lì si tratterebbe di pesare sulla bilancia quelle che sono le proprie esigenze e quelle dell'altro...

Però, le capacità razionali aiutano a non implodere...


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2014)

Nel caso in cui il traditore abbia avuto un solo cedimento, magari anche imbastito di qualche sentimentalismo, può anche cambiare decidendo di smettere una cosa che fondamentalmente lo fa star male.
Nel caso in cui sia una persona che ha sempre tradito, che magari ha sempre avuto anche più amanti allora no, credo sia impossibile che cambi...
Può eventualmente avere un periodo di ripensamento, ma il lupo perde il pelo...


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui il traditore abbia avuto un solo cedimento, magari anche imbastito di qualche sentimentalismo, può anche cambiare decidendo di smettere una cosa che fondamentalmente lo fa star male.
> Nel caso in cui sia una persona che ha sempre tradito, che magari ha sempre avuto anche più amanti allora no, credo sia impossibile che cambi...
> Può eventualmente avere un periodo di ripensamento, *ma il lupo perde il pelo.*..


Io mi chiedo sempre se avrei tenuto fede _per sempre_ al patto di fedeltà.
Stavo andando bene. Nessun cedimento. Non mi mancava nemmeno tanto quel tipo di 10%.
Boh.
Inutile pensarci. Non lo sapremo mai.

















che culo che ha tradito Mattia.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui il traditore abbia avuto un solo cedimento, magari anche imbastito di qualche sentimentalismo, può anche cambiare decidendo di smettere una cosa che fondamentalmente lo fa star male.
> Nel caso in cui sia una persona che ha sempre tradito, che magari ha sempre avuto anche più amanti allora no, credo sia impossibile che cambi...
> Può eventualmente avere un periodo di ripensamento, ma il lupo perde il pelo...


Ameno finché interviene l'anagrafe.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ameno finché interviene l'anagrafe.


Ma quella interviene molto tardi... tardissimo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma direi che possiamo scrivere due libri ben diversi
> io non uso le persone ne le considero il nulla e soprattutto ho dei rapporti che vanno oltre le due ore in motel con persone che considera alla stregua di bambole gonfiabili. Tanto varrebbe usare vibratori mi risparmierei  anche il tempo che spende in telefonate ed email
> Quindi direi che arriviamo da due scuole di pensiero diverse ognuno segua quella che preferisce


:up:


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un po' confusa.
> O credi a lui e quindi credi che lui voglia vivere il suo matrimonio con rinnovata fedeltà o non ci credi.
> Nel primo caso non capisco perché vorresti che lui continuasse ad avere te come amante andando contro a una "nobile" decisione.
> Se non ci credi vuol dire che pensi che abbia solo voluto scaricare te perché troppo impegnativa e quindi con te non avrà più nulla a che fare.
> ...


Anch'io penso piu la seconda


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> *Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita?* O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


certo che si!


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me devi cercare di capire come ti fa sentire questa cosa.
> Le vostre scelte vi hanno portato a un punto che ha rovinato un'amicizia.
> Ma, se ho capito bene, vivete lontani quindi è un'amicizia un po' particolare.
> Non hai altre amicizie?
> ...


Quante domande 
Al momento sono confusa, noi abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto, io nasco come sua confidente, mi ha sempre raccontato i suoi problemi d'amore, le nuove storie ed il periodo da traditore ed io sempre cercato di fargli capire che era sbagliato tradire. Lui mi diceva sono cosi, voglio bene la mia compagna ma ho curiosità A volte andava anche con chi non lo prendeva completamente... Solo perché capiva che erano interessate a lui e ci stava. Non ti so neanche dire come sia iniziato questo tipo di rapporto di confidenza, cosa l'ha spinto a chiedere sempre il.mio parere...dura da anni ad un certo punto ci siamo detti che ci piacevamo che ci piacevamo da sempre e che non era mai successo niente perché impegnati ed io molto seria...è stato forse un momento di crisi nella mia coppia che mi ha fatto ammettere questo..a me piace da sempre, ma sono contro il tradimento... Infatti trovo che il.mio tradimento è piu grave di quelli x sesso Perché sono affezionata a lui, gli voglio bene...etc per questo parlo di amicizia. Io credo che lui abbia deciso di mettere la testa apposto e forse è anche merito mio. Non so se la sua indole lo porterà di nuovo a sbagliare, so che al momento ha rinunciato a me e sono sicura al 100% che stravede per me,  gli avevo chiesto di vederci un'ultima volta e lui mi aveva detto di si, poi dopo alcuni giorni mi fa siamo lontani, ho modo di riflettere, meglio evitare, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, Io so che Se lui mi vedesse non saprebbe resistermi, ne sono certa di questo quindi non si è voluto sbarazzare di me, si sta imponendo di essere fedele. Io condivido la sua scelta, ma al momento mi manca, cioè non capisco come possiamo diventare di nuovo normali dopo quello che c'è stato...lui è convinto di si e sembra non avere problemi a parlarmi normalmente, dice abbiamo sempre parlato, cambia solo il fatto che non ci sarà piu niente di fisico, io non sono pronta. Non so neanche perché mi sono iscritta a questo forum, avevo bisogno di parlarne, non sa nessuno di questa storia.


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?



è come pensare che un leone possa diventare vegetariano. Io penso che dentro ogni uomo ci sia un potenziale traditore. Ci sono uomini che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere scoperti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è come pensare che un leone possa diventare vegetariano. *Io penso che dentro ogni uomo ci sia un potenziale traditore. Ci sono uomini che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere scoperti.*


Dentro ogni uomo c'è anche un potenziale assassino...quindi secondo te chi non ammazza è solo per la paura della galera?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?





georgemary ha detto:


> Ma la risata e' perché pensi che tradirà di nuovo? La storia è un po' articolata...noi siamo stati sempre amici ed io ho sempre saputo delle sue avventure...poi è successo e siamo stati insieme...siamo lontani e ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Ora lui è convinto di voler cambiare ed ha deciso di non vederci...neanche ci siamo salutati di presenza perché dice che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...quindi lui al momento crede che non tradirà... Io gli voglio molto bene e una parte di me gli augura di cambiare un'altra parte di me vorrebbe stare con lui anche se sono la prima a dire che per i rapporti seri che abbiamo alle spalle la scelta di chiudere è quella giusta...di questa storia io non parlo con nessuno... Mai nessuno sospetterebbe di me sono stata sempre seria, ma purtroppo c'è qualcosa in lui che mi ha sempre attirato ed un momento di crisi è incominciato il tutto...insomma io posso mettere la mano sul fuoco...non tradirei mai mio marito ma con lui sì... È una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi purtroppo...



Sticazzi però...! tu da amante di un uomo infedele e conosciuto da te come fedifrago conclamato ora pretendi la fedeltà? 

E in più: tu stessa ti contraddici scrivendo che non tradiresti se non con lui, ma questo fino a quando? Fino a quando l'amante non ti stanca o fino a quando troverai chi come l'amante ti attizza ancor di più?


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dentro ogni uomo c'è anche un potenziale assassino...quindi secondo te chi non ammazza è solo per la paura della galera?



Tante persone non commettono crimini solo perchè hanno paura della punizione....


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sticazzi però...! tu da amante di un uomo infedele e conosciuto da te come fedifrago conclamato ora pretendi la fedeltà?


ma non è questo il problema, io non ho mai preteso fedeltà , certo logicamente non poteva fare come un tempo che mi raccontava delle altre, perchè sfido chiunque a non essere gelosa



Ultimo ha detto:


> E in più: tu stessa ti contraddici scrivendo che non tradiresti se non con lui, ma questo fino a quando? Fino a quando l'amante non ti stanca o fino a quando troverai chi come l'amante ti attizza ancor di più?


certissima! Perchè non ho tradito per sesso, io purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui! Non mi interessano gli altri, sono legata a mio marito, so che tutto raccontato così sembra forse assurdo, ma sono sicura che non tradirei mai mio marito, l'ho tradito con lui perchè mi piace, mi piace da sempre e avrei voluto una storia con lui se non avessi avuto legami.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma non è questo il problema, io non ho mai preteso fedeltà , certo logicamente non poteva fare come un tempo che mi raccontava delle altre, perchè sfido chiunque a non essere gelosa
> 
> 
> 
> certissima! Perchè non ho tradito per sesso, io purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui! Non mi interessano gli altri, sono legata a mio marito, so che tutto raccontato così sembra forse assurdo, ma sono sicura che non tradirei mai mio marito, l'ho tradito con lui perchè mi piace, mi piace da sempre e avrei voluto una storia con lui se non avessi avuto legami.


No, non ti capisco. Nei post passati hai scritto che ami tuo marito. Ora scrivi che non lo faresti per sesso ma perchè provi qualcosa. 

PS: Devi scusare la mia malignità, perchè adesso scrivi che sei legata a tuo marito quando in un post passato hai scritto che lo ami? Forse perchè nel rispondermi adesso il tutto sarebbe risultato stonato? 

Spiegami per piacere. D'avvero non riesco a capire.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*CI*



Aristippo ha detto:


> è come pensare che un leone possa diventare vegetariano. Io penso che dentro ogni uomo ci sia un potenziale traditore. Ci sono uomini che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere scoperti.


Ci sono anche Uomini con la U maiuscola che dominano i propri bassi istinti,consapevoli di chi sono e di cosa vogliono.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono anche Uomini con la U maiuscola che dominano i propri bassi istinti,consapevoli di chi sono e di cosa vogliono.


Infatti! Questo aspetto sfugge ad aristippo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Tante persone non commettono crimini solo perchè hanno paura della punizione....


vero, ci sono anche quelle. Però ce ne sono tante che non amazzano o non rubano perchè hanno una loro etica.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti! Questo aspetto sfugge ad aristippo.


Ad aristipippo sfuggono tante cose,un giorno capirà,se capirà....


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono anche Uomini con la U maiuscola che dominano i propri bassi istinti,consapevoli di chi sono e di cosa vogliono.



non so cosa significhi uomini con la U maiuscola, ma comque è vero, ci sono uomini che contrallano i loro istinti, ma lo fanno solo, a mio giudizio, per paura di essere scoperti dal proprio partner e lasciati. Io sono convinto che 9 uomini sposati su 10 se si trovano di fronte la possibiltà di una scopata con una bella donna, avendo la certezza di non essere beccati, non si tirino indietro. Es. Sei all'estero per lavoro e nel tuo hotel trovi una bella ragazza che ti fa capire di starci (si lo so succede solo nei film porno) cosa fai? Una sola notte e poi non la rivedi più.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

*Sono ragionevolmente*

convinta che a tutti piacerebbe sfruttare una buona occasione e che tanti non lo fanno per paura.
Tanti, però, non lo fanno perché hanno fatto una scelta che è quella di essere fedeli.
Che poi questa scelta sia difficile è un altro discorso, ma la portano avanti e stop.


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, ci sono anche quelle. Però ce ne sono tante che non amazzano o non rubano perchè hanno una loro etica.


torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Aristippo ha detto:


> non so cosa significhi uomini con la U maiuscola, ma comque è vero, ci sono uomini che contrallano i loro istinti, ma lo fanno solo, a mio giudizio, per paura di essere scoperti dal proprio partner e lasciati. Io sono convinto che 9 uomini sposati su 10 se si trovano di fronte la possibiltà di una scopata con una bella donna, avendo la certezza di non essere beccati, non si tirino indietro. Es. Sei all'estero per lavoro e nel tuo hotel trovi una bella ragazza che ti fa capire di starci (si lo so succede solo nei film porno) cosa fai? Una sola notte e poi non la rivedi più.


A 15 anni ragionavo come te.Detto fra noi,se sono un uomo appagato con il mio storico ed il mio vissuto,con i miei principi e il mio modo di essere,il resto non mi interessa.La mia perversione è l'esclusività


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Aristippo,

ma c'è qualcuno che ti costringe a vivere un unione basata sulla fedeltà?
Nessuno ti ha costretto. Lo hai scelto tu. Come scegli, di essere scorretto. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


Si,è un crimine emotivo.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non ti capisco. Nei post passati hai scritto che ami tuo marito. Ora scrivi che non lo faresti per sesso ma perchè provi qualcosa.
> 
> PS: Devi scusare la mia malignità, perchè adesso scrivi che sei legata a tuo marito quando in un post passato hai scritto che lo ami? Forse perchè nel rispondermi adesso il tutto sarebbe risultato stonato?
> 
> Spiegami per piacere. D'avvero non riesco a capire.


nessuna malagnità vedo in te, figurati.
Forse scrivendo è difficile farsi capire. Io amo mio marito, sono legata a mio marito, per me voleva dire la stessa cosa.
Mentirei a me stessa se dicessi che non provo qualcosa per l'altro, non so se sia infatuazione, amore, si possono amare due persone? Non saprei! So che per me è stata sempre una persona importante, che gli voglio molto bene, e so che se non fossi stata impegnata avrei voluto una storia con lui, certo capace che avrei scoperto i tradimenti ed allora lo avrei lasciato, non ti so rispondere. Certo mi piace anche fisicamente, questo non lo nego, ma è una cosa anche molto mentale, non so se ora sia più chiaro.
Insomma sto con mio marito da moltissimi anni, non mi interessano gli altri, solo per lui ho sempre provato qualcosa di diverso, siamo diventati amici e sarebbe stato meglio forse rimanere solo quello e non altro.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


Ciao 

a riguardo ti ho risposto nell'altro thread ... 

Che risposta mi dai?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> non so cosa significhi uomini con la U maiuscola, ma comque è vero, ci sono uomini che contrallano i loro istinti, ma lo fanno solo, a mio giudizio, per paura di essere scoperti dal proprio partner e lasciati. Io sono convinto che 9 uomini sposati su 10 se si trovano di fronte la possibiltà di una scopata con una bella donna, avendo la certezza di non essere beccati, non si tirino indietro. Es. Sei all'estero per lavoro e nel tuo hotel trovi una bella ragazza che ti fa capire di starci (si lo so succede solo nei film porno) cosa fai? Una sola notte e poi non la rivedi più.



Apri un treddì per capire e qualificare cosa sia un uomo. Porca paletta a che stiamo arrivando...! 

Ma è anche giusto, come no..! lo scambio deve esserci sempre, anche quando si ritorna indietro di millenni e il profumo di una figa faceva sballare la testa. A volte comunque si torna indietro soltanto di anni, quasi a ritornare ragazzi con i primi peli nel cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> non so cosa significhi uomini con la U maiuscola, ma comque è vero, ci sono uomini che contrallano i loro istinti, ma lo fanno solo, a mio giudizio, per paura di essere scoperti dal proprio partner e lasciati. Io sono convinto che 9 uomini sposati su 10 se si trovano di fronte la possibiltà di una scopata con una bella donna, avendo la certezza di non essere beccati, non si tirino indietro. Es. Sei all'estero per lavoro e nel tuo hotel trovi una bella ragazza che ti fa capire di starci *(si lo so succede solo nei film porno)* cosa fai? Una sola notte e poi non la rivedi più.


Veramente è una situazione altamente reale, credimi...
E sono anch'io convinta sulla percentuale di 9 su 10, talmente convinta che non mi pongo neanche il problema.
Infatti, se non la rivede più, la cosa è molto paragonabile al rapporto con una escort, non colgo differenze...anzi, la differenza sta solo nel portafoglio che non si svuota.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


Intanto, visto che mi quoti, io non sono "voi"... io non considero il tradimento un crimine, io non do un giudizio morale. Ci sono infiniti tradimenti e infiniti motivi... ogni storia è diversa. Il tuo francamente mi sembra dipendere da semplice inturgidimento di uccello. Mi vuoi convincere che tradire è normale? Beh, non ci sei riuscito


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 15 anni ragionavo come te.Detto fra noi,se sono un uomo appagato con il mio storico ed il mio vissuto,con i miei principi e il mio modo di essere,il resto non mi interessa.La mia perversione è l'esclusività



rispetto al tua perversione e posso anche capirla, ma lo sai benissimo, perchè mi sembri un apersona intelligente, che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini, evidentemente quelli con la u minuscola, la pensano come me. Quello che mi da fastidio è che tu ti considei migliore, con la U maiscola appunto. Io non giudico quelli che sono fedeli, non mi considero ne mihglio ne peggiore. Facciano quello che vogliono. Però c'è molta ipocrisia, di uomini che si dichiarano fedeli e lo sono, ma solo per paura di non tradire, poi si fanno le pippe pensando alla vicina o alla cognata...


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aristippo ha detto:


> rispetto al tua perversione e posso anche capirla, ma lo sai benissimo, perchè mi sembri un apersona intelligente, che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini, evidentemente quelli con la u minuscola, la pensano come me. Quello che mi da fastidio è che tu ti considei migliore, con la U maiscola appunto. Io non giudico quelli che sono fedeli, non mi considero ne mihglio ne peggiore. Facciano quello che vogliono. Però c'è molta ipocrisia, di uomini che si dichiarano fedeli e lo sono, ma solo per paura di non tradire, poi si fanno le pippe pensando alla vicina o alla cognata...


Io mi considero corretto.Di conseguenza migliore.Se tu non sei corretto problemi tuoi.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere



Ma non credo...dipende dal valore che il singolo dà al rapporto di coppia. L'importante è sempre essere chiari e dunque onesti con il partner. E' logico che se l'altro/a vede il tradimento come un crimine sarà meglio avvertirlo della diversità di vedute no?


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> convinta che a tutti piacerebbe sfruttare una buona occasione e che tanti non lo fanno per paura.
> Tanti, però, non lo fanno perché hanno fatto una scelta che è quella di essere fedeli.
> Che poi questa scelta sia difficile è un altro discorso, ma la portano avanti e stop.




così fan tutte e tutti:   http://youtu.be/8OUrafVroho?t=5m55s  se lo chiedeva Mozart già nel '700


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> nessuna malagnità vedo in te, figurati.
> Forse scrivendo è difficile farsi capire. Io amo mio marito, sono legata a mio marito, per me voleva dire la stessa cosa.
> Mentirei a me stessa se dicessi che non provo qualcosa per l'altro, non so se sia infatuazione, amore, si possono amare due persone? Non saprei! So che per me è stata sempre una persona importante, che gli voglio molto bene, e so che se non fossi stata impegnata avrei voluto una storia con lui, certo capace che avrei scoperto i tradimenti ed allora lo avrei lasciato, non ti so rispondere. Certo mi piace anche fisicamente, questo non lo nego, ma è una cosa anche molto mentale, non so se ora sia più chiaro.
> Insomma sto con mio marito da moltissimi anni, non mi interessano gli altri, *solo per lui ho sempre provato qualcosa di diverso, siamo diventati amici e sarebbe stato meglio forse rimanere solo quello e non altro.*


Quindi la "colpa" di tuo marito è di essere "arrivato per primo"? Beh ... che dire consolante  chissà come sarebbe felice ...
Per il neretto .. in effetti sarebbe stato meglio ... quel dannato istinto da crocerossine (che fa il paio con l'istinto del cavaliere con l'armatura luccicante) che vogliono a qualunque costo "salvare" chi non chiede nemmeno di essere salvato


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rispetto al tua perversione e posso anche capirla, ma lo sai benissimo, perchè mi sembri un apersona intelligente, che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini, evidentemente quelli con la u minuscola, la pensano come me. Quello che mi da fastidio è che tu ti considei migliore, con la U maiscola appunto. Io non giudico quelli che sono fedeli, non mi considero ne mihglio ne peggiore. Facciano quello che vogliono. Però c'è molta ipocrisia, di uomini che si dichiarano fedeli e lo sono, ma solo per paura di non tradire, poi si fanno le pippe pensando alla vicina o alla cognata...



Ma se si va a vedere questo...allora sono tutti infedeli.
E' nella natura umana essere curiosi e desiderare assaggiare ogni tanto qualcosa di nuovo...
E' così e basta ammetterlo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Così*



Sandro ha detto:


> così fan tutte e tutti:   http://youtu.be/8OUrafVroho?t=5m55s


No, così fan le bagascie  che hanno accanto un coglione come te.:rotfl:Sandro fattene una cazzo di ragione.


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> così fan tutte e tutti:   http://youtu.be/8OUrafVroho?t=5m55s  se lo chiedeva Mozart già nel '700


Occhio che ad un post del genere, tanto tanto tempo fa, mi beccai "del melodrammatico"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> così fan tutte e tutti:   http://youtu.be/8OUrafVroho?t=5m55s  se lo chiedeva Mozart già nel '700



E infatti! :up:
E Mozart faceva allegramente parte della compagnia...tanto per non smentirsi!


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

*E comunque*

io me ne dissocio. Anch'io non posso smentirmi.


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti! :up:
> E Mozart faceva allegramente parte della compagnia...tanto per non smentirsi!


Ma non era diventato cieco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o era sordo ... mmm non ricordo ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> io me ne dissocio. Anch'io non posso smentirmi.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


Ciao 

c'è anche chi è fedele fino al midollo ... 
È la natura di Diletta ...


sienne


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è anche chi è fedele fino al midollo ...
> *È la natura di Diletta* ...
> ...


Non solo la sua ...


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma non era diventato cieco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o era sordo ... mmm non ricordo ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Veramente il sordo era Beethoven.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi la "colpa" di tuo marito è di essere "arrivato per primo"? Beh ... che dire consolante  chissà come sarebbe felice ...
> Per il neretto .. in effetti sarebbe stato meglio ... quel dannato istinto da crocerossine (che fa il paio con l'istinto del cavaliere con l'armatura luccicante) che vogliono a qualunque costo "salvare" chi non chiede nemmeno di essere salvato


Vedo del sarcasmo!
Mio marito non ha nessuna colpa!
Però quello che dico è la verità. Non ho mai provato niente per nessun'altro, neanche mi interessa la cosa, non fa parte neanche dei miei principi. Non lo so perchè provo qualcosa per l'altro, molto probabilmente mi dovevo imporre di non vederlo da subito essendo impegnata, ma è successo in un momento di crisi con mio marito e non si può tornare indietro, ormai è successo! 
Non sono una crocerossina, che c'entra?


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non solo la sua ...




Ma davvero davvero, hai questa nobile natura?
O è questione di scelta come modo di essere, che poco ha a che fare con l'indole?


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vedo del sarcasmo!
> Mio marito non ha nessuna colpa!
> Però quello che dico è la verità. Non ho mai provato niente per nessun'altro, neanche mi interessa la cosa, non fa parte neanche dei miei principi. Non lo so perchè provo qualcosa per l'altro, molto probabilmente mi dovevo imporre di non vederlo da subito essendo impegnata, ma è successo in un momento di crisi con mio marito e non si può tornare indietro, ormai è successo!
> Non sono una crocerossina, che c'entra?


Sarcasmo? No assolutamente magari un filo di rabbia ricoperto da un sottile velo di tristezza ... vedi a volte può succedere di pensare di "salvare" qualcuno ma spesso non si riesce a capire quali danni si fanno ... a se stessi e a chi ci è più vicino ... mi spiace ma non dovresti chiederti se lui da traditore può redimersi ma se te riuscirai a convivere con quella parte di te che non ti saresti mai creduta di possedere ... sorry


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma davvero davvero, hai questa nobile natura?
> O è questione di scelta come modo di essere, che poco ha a che fare con l'indole?


Se sia nobile o meno lo diranno altri non io ... resta il fatto che sono fedele anche se i fatti dimostrano che la fedeltà non è un valore molto apprezzato


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



wolf ha detto:


> Se sia nobile o meno lo diranno altri non io ... resta il fatto che sono fedele anche se i fatti dimostrano che la fedeltà non è un valore molto apprezzato


Grande wolf.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sarcasmo? No assolutamente magari un filo di rabbia ricoperto da un sottile velo di tristezza ... vedi a volte può succedere di pensare di "salvare" qualcuno ma spesso non si riesce a capire quali danni si fanno ... a se stessi e a chi ci è più vicino ... mi spiace ma non dovresti chiederti se lui da traditore può redimersi ma se te riuscirai a convivere con quella parte di te che non ti saresti mai creduta di possedere ... sorry


hai perfettamente ragione!
Solo che ormai è andata così, non esiste la macchina del tempo e purtroppo c'è una parte di me che guarda mio marito ignaro di tutto e pensa "ma ti sei ammattita? Ma perchè lo hai fatto?", un'altra che è ancora presa dall'altro, sono sincera, che ci posso fare? Purtroppo provo anche dei sentimenti per l'altro, si possono volere bene due persone contemporaneamente? Non lo so, al momento sono nel pallone più completo, perchè ripeto non è il sesso che mi lega all'altro, poi potete credermi o no, ma è così!


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vedo del sarcasmo!
> Mio marito non ha nessuna colpa!
> Però quello che dico è la verità. Non ho mai provato niente per nessun'altro, neanche mi interessa la cosa, non fa parte neanche dei miei principi. Non lo so perchè provo qualcosa per l'altro, molto probabilmente mi dovevo imporre di non vederlo da subito essendo impegnata, ma è successo in un momento di crisi con mio marito e non si può tornare indietro, ormai è successo!
> Non sono una crocerossina, che c'entra?


Hai semplicemente scoperto che al mondo esiste un altro uomo che ti fa provare certe sensazioni.

Come hai detto anche tu,è successo,il latte versato rimane versato e per quanto sia dura a farsi,è necessario per te rispettare il desiderata del tuo amante.

E quello che non fa parte dei propri principi non vuol dire che non faccia parte della nostra essenza


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


io penso di sì, ma solo se decide di smettere perchè ne è convinto


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai semplicemente scoperto che al mondo esiste un altro uomo che ti fa provare certe sensazioni.
> 
> Come hai detto anche tu,è successo,il latte versato rimane versato e per quanto sia dura a farsi,è necessario per te rispettare il desiderata del tuo amante.
> 
> E quello che non fa parte dei propri principi non vuol dire che non faccia parte della nostra essenza


Concordo pienamente!
Io lo rispetto! Non voglio in alcun modo tentarlo, ci mancherebbe, ma essendo stata per me una cosa importante, mi ci vuole del tempo.
Certo la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è come lui voglia tornare ad essere amici come se non fosse successo nulla, io non credo di riuscirci.


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione!
> Solo che ormai è andata così, non esiste la macchina del tempo e purtroppo *c'è una parte di me* che guarda mio marito ignaro di tutto e pensa "ma ti sei ammattita? Ma perchè lo hai fatto?", *un'altra* che è ancora presa dall'altro, sono sincera, che ci posso fare? Purtroppo provo anche dei sentimenti per l'altro, si possono volere bene due persone contemporaneamente? Non lo so, al momento sono nel pallone più completo, perchè ripeto non è il sesso che mi lega all'altro, poi potete credermi o no, ma è così!


Solo un ultimo consiglio ... quello sdoppiamento è estremamente pericoloso a lungo andare può crearti seri problemi ... ma seri seri ... attenzione!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


Pippo non è che prima o poi scopriamo che sei vergine? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pippo non è che prima o poi scopriamo che sei vergine? :mrgreen:


Vergine e probabilmente minorenne!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pippo non è che prima o poi scopriamo che sei vergine? :mrgreen:


A voi piacciono però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solo un ultimo consiglio ... quello sdoppiamento è estremamente pericoloso a lungo andare può crearti seri problemi ... ma seri seri ... attenzione!!


lo so, confido nel tempo, per questo secondo me al contrario di quello che dice l'altro è meglio chiudere l'amicizia, per non pensarci più e creare un distacco.
Voi che dite? Cosa fareste? Cosa pensate del fatto che lui voglia ritornare come un tempo? A me sembra una cosa al momento utopica! A che pro?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pippo non è che prima o poi scopriamo che sei vergine? :mrgreen:



:rofl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente!
> Io lo rispetto! Non voglio in alcun modo tentarlo, ci mancherebbe, ma essendo stata per me una cosa importante, mi ci vuole del tempo.
> Certo la cosa che mi lascia perplessa è come lui voglia tornare ad essere amici come se non fosse successo nulla, io non credo di riuscirci.


lui è un seriale che tenta di redimersi,per lui scindere sesso e sentimenti è normale.  per te no,questo è il vero motivo della tua confusione.

tu 6 una traditrice sentimentale.   Non è detto che ti debba innamorare sempre perdutamente di un uomo stile Harmony per andarci a letto,ma ora sai che può succederti.

Per cui,piuttosto che stare a chiederti cosa farà lui da grande,chiediti come ti senti in questi nuovi panni.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A voi piacciono però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Onestamente no


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente no


Non essere timida anche tu dai....


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui è un seriale che tenta di redimersi,per lui scindere sesso e sentimenti è normale.  per te no,questo è il vero motivo della tua confusione.
> 
> tu 6 una traditrice sentimentale.   Non è detto che ti debba innamorare sempre perdutamente di un uomo stile Harmony per andarci a letto,ma ora sai che può succederti.
> 
> Per cui,piuttosto che stare a chiederti cosa farà lui da grande,*chiediti come ti senti in questi nuovi panni*.


Posso usare un termine finanche abusato?
Posso?
CONFUSA


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non essere timida anche tu dai....


Ma non è questione di essere timida ma non mi attira l'idea poi certo se mi fossi mai innamorata di un inesperto ok... Ma proprio dire che sono attratta no


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A voi piacciono però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma chi? I vergini?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Vabbè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere timida ma non mi attira l'idea poi certo se mi fossi mai innamorata di un inesperto ok... Ma proprio dire che sono attratta no


Ma pippo mica è inesperto?sulle pippe è un luminare...


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Posso usare un termine finanche abusato?
> Posso?
> CONFUSA


Bravissimi!
Confusa! E' il termine appropriato! Si so che posso tradire e non lo avrei mai detto, il discorso è che sono fermamente convinta che non ci sarà nessun'altro, è una parentesi della mia vita, il problema è se lui tornasse? A quello non so rispondere, perchè purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui.
Per questo forse è meglio non sentirsi più, mi sa che è la scelta da fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma pippo mica è inesperto?sulle pippe è un luminare...


Ma le pippe son l'ABC


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma le pippe son l'ABC


Mi sono fermato all'ABC!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> torniamo ai  discorsi fatti qualche giorno fa, voi considerate il tradimento come un crimine. Quindi ne date un giudizio morale. Probabilmente sareste favorevoli ad una legge che punisca le corna con il carcere


Minchia.
Ce ne siamo "appena" liberati di una legge cosi.
Comunque ti do ragionevolmente ragione sui 9 uomini su 10. Io sono convijta dei 10 su 10. Alla lunga intendo.
Ho sempre conosciuto fedeli che alla fine hanno tradito.
L occasione fa l uomo ladro. O sono io che sono talmente una iena in coppia che alla fine li spingo a buttare nel cesso tutti i loro sacri principi.
Chissà.

Poi, quando conosceró gente che a 70 anni e dopo 40 di matrimonio mi giura sui figli che non ha mai tradito...beh...
Ne riparliamo.
Ma fino ad ora non é successo.

Ciao Aristippo come butta?
:carneval:


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Bravissimi!
> *Confusa*! E' il termine appropriato! Si *so che posso tradire e non lo avrei mai detto*, il discorso è che *sono fermamente convinta che non ci sarà nessun'altro*, è *una parentesi della mia vita*, il problema è *se lui tornasse?* A quello *non so rispondere*, perchè *purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui.*
> Per questo *forse è meglio non sentirsi più*, mi sa che è la scelta da fare.


Mai vista una tale infilata ... mary dammi retta fatti dare una mano ... la confusione è il primo passo poi peggiora dai retta ad un emerito coglione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> *Quante domande *
> Al momento sono confusa, noi abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto, io nasco come sua confidente, mi ha sempre raccontato i suoi problemi d'amore, le nuove storie ed il periodo da traditore ed io sempre cercato di fargli capire che era sbagliato tradire. Lui mi diceva sono cosi, voglio bene la mia compagna ma ho curiosità A volte andava anche con chi non lo prendeva completamente... Solo perché capiva che erano interessate a lui e ci stava. Non ti so neanche dire come sia iniziato questo tipo di rapporto di confidenza, cosa l'ha spinto a chiedere sempre il.mio parere...dura da anni ad un certo punto ci siamo detti che ci piacevamo che ci piacevamo da sempre e che non era mai successo niente perché impegnati ed io molto seria...è stato forse un momento di crisi nella mia coppia che mi ha fatto ammettere questo..a me piace da sempre, ma sono contro il tradimento... Infatti trovo che il.mio tradimento è piu grave di quelli x sesso Perché sono affezionata a lui, gli voglio bene...etc per questo parlo di amicizia. Io credo che lui abbia deciso di mettere la testa apposto e forse è anche merito mio. Non so se la sua indole lo porterà di nuovo a sbagliare, so che al momento ha rinunciato a me e sono sicura al 100% che stravede per me,  gli avevo chiesto di vederci un'ultima volta e lui mi aveva detto di si, poi dopo alcuni giorni mi fa siamo lontani, ho modo di riflettere, meglio evitare, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, Io so che *Se lui mi vedesse non saprebbe resistermi, ne sono certa di questo quindi non si è voluto sbarazzare di me, si sta imponendo di essere fedele. Io condivido la sua scelta, ma al momento mi manca, cioè non capisco come possiamo diventare di nuovo normali dopo quello che c'è stato*...lui è convinto di si e sembra non avere problemi a parlarmi normalmente, dice abbiamo sempre parlato, cambia solo il fatto che non ci sarà piu niente di fisico, io non sono pronta. Non so neanche perché mi sono iscritta a questo forum, avevo bisogno di parlarne, non sa nessuno di questa storia.


Però non hai risposto a nessuna 
Forse hai risposto implicitamente.
Vi ha gratificato entrambi sedurre prima mentalmente (certe confidenze non si fanno a una donna se non ha almeno vent'anni di più :singleeye: ) e poi fisicamente. Tu eri già complice sua come amica e questo era già un tradimento mentale compiuto con te. Pensa di ribaltare la situazione e immagina tuo marito che confida a un'altra cose fatte "contro di te" e vedi se non troveresti un tradimento quella amicizia. Tu sei gratificata all'idea di averlo redento, però ti frustra che si sia redento con te  e vuoi continuare a pensare di essere irresistibile.
La tua domanda iniziale voleva come risposta che la redenzione era possibile perché sarebbe  deprimente che riprendesse a tradire con un'altra, senza neppure più confidartelo. Avresti perso tutti i ruoli.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *Mai vista una tale infilata* ... mary dammi retta fatti dare una mano ... la confusione è il primo passo poi peggiora dai retta ad un emerito coglione


che vuol dire wolf?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Veramente è una situazione altamente reale, credimi...*
> E sono anch'io convinta sulla percentuale di 9 su 10, talmente convinta che non mi pongo neanche il problema.
> Infatti, se non la rivede più, la cosa è molto paragonabile al rapporto con una escort, non colgo differenze...anzi, la differenza sta solo nel portafoglio che non si svuota.


Per Mick Jagger negli anni '70 :carneval:


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> che vuol dire wolf?


Un'infilata di frasi fatte usate quasi sempre da fedeli che hanno "inciampato" ma anche no ... normalmente durante la fase dello sgamo nei confronti del coniuge ...


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Bravissimi!
> Confusa! E' il termine appropriato! Si so che posso tradire e non lo avrei mai detto, il discorso è che sono fermamente convinta che non ci sarà nessun'altro, è una parentesi della mia vita, il problema è se lui tornasse? A quello non so rispondere, perchè purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui.
> Per questo forse è meglio non sentirsi più, mi sa che è la scelta da fare.


sul fermamente convinta che non ci sarà più alcuno, permettici di dubitarne  magari sarà proprio così,ma questa storia dovrebbe averti dimostrato che le certezze eterne in questo campo non esistono.

se lui tornasse a breve,ci ricaschi con tutte le scarpe,perchè è palese che lo desideri.   se ricapitasse tra 3-4 anni? boh,dipende da come avrai superato la storia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rispetto al tua perversione e posso anche capirla, ma lo sai benissimo,* perchè *mi sembri un* apersona *intelligente, che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini, evidentemente quelli con la u minuscola, la pensano come me. Quello che mi *da *fastidio è che tu ti *considei *migliore, con la U* maiscola *appunto. *Io non giudico quelli che sono fedeli, non mi considero ne mihglio ne peggiore*. Facciano quello che vogliono. Però* c'è molta ipocrisia*, di uomini che *si dichiarano fedeli e lo sono, ma solo per paura *di non tradire, *poi si fanno le pippe *pensando alla vicina o alla cognata...


Peggiore in ortografia lo sei certamente :mrgreen:
Hai una bella faccia a dire che non giudichi e poi nel periodo successivo dai dell'ipocrita, vigliacco e pippaiolo a chi non tradisce.
Ti informo che scegliere di non seguire un impulso non si chiama ipocrisia ma autocontrollo.
Ad esempio se tu dicessi queste cose di persona io potrei avere impulsi nei tuoi confronti che controllerei, forse :mrgreen:


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Ce ne siamo "appena" liberati di una legge cosi.
> Comunque ti do ragionevolmente ragione sui 9 uomini su 10. Io sono convijta dei 10 su 10. Alla lunga intendo.
> Ho sempre conosciuto fedeli che alla fine hanno tradito.
> ...


ciao Tebe...bene dai, mi sono già beccato un paio di rossi, di primo mattino


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peggiore in ortografia lo sei certamente :mrgreen:
> Hai una bella faccia a dire che non giudichi e poi nel periodo successivo dai dell'ipocrita, vigliacco e pippaiolo a chi non tradisce.
> Ti informo che scegliere di non seguire un impulso non si chiama ipocrisia ma autocontrollo.
> Ad esempio se tu dicessi queste cose di persona io potrei avere impulsi nei tuoi confronti che controllerei, forse :mrgreen:


A prescindere dallo scritto, che lascia fortemente a desiderare, ma probabilmente è dato dalla fretta o dallo smartphone (mi auguro almeno)...quello che mi intristisce è che il pensiero dell'*artista di pippe* è il pensiero della maggioranza delle persone...un plauso a lui che ammette certa roba, ma tanta gente ragiona davvero così...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solo un ultimo consiglio ... quello sdoppiamento è estremamente pericoloso a lungo andare può crearti seri problemi ... ma seri seri ... attenzione!!


Concordo.
Ti ho già dato un verde prima. Qui è solo virtuale.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> lo so, confido nel tempo, per questo secondo me al contrario di quello che dice l'altro è meglio chiudere l'amicizia, per non pensarci più e creare un distacco.
> Voi che dite? Cosa fareste? Cosa pensate del fatto che lui voglia ritornare come un tempo? A me sembra una cosa al momento utopica! A che pro?


Ti ho già risposto. Perché la seduzione mentale è persino più gratificante di quella fisica. Lui in questo modo resta il tuuo amante e ha pure l'assicurazione del tuo silenzio di amica perché sei ora ricattabile. Non che lo voglia fare ma certamente aumenta il suo senso di onnipotenza, molto ricercato dai seriali.


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peggiore in ortografia lo sei certamente :mrgreen:
> Hai una bella faccia a dire che non giudichi e poi nel periodo successivo dai dell'ipocrita, vigliacco e pippaiolo a chi non tradisce.
> Ti informo che scegliere di non seguire un impulso non si chiama ipocrisia ma autocontrollo.
> Ad esempio se tu dicessi queste cose di persona io potrei avere impulsi nei tuoi confronti che controllerei, forse :mrgreen:


Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ti ho già dato un verde prima. Qui è solo virtuale.


Grazie Brunè  ... temo però che mary non abbia compreso appieno lo warning


----------



## tullio (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Bravissimi! Confusa! E' il termine appropriato! Si so che posso tradire e non lo avrei mai detto, il discorso è che sono fermamente convinta che non ci sarà nessun'altro, è una parentesi della mia vita, il problema è se lui tornasse? A quello non so rispondere, perchè purtroppo provo qualcosa per lui. Per questo forse è meglio non sentirsi più, mi sa che è la scelta da fare.


Ormai è andata: hai imparato delle cose su te e sul mondo e, verosimilmente, anche su tuo marito. Bene o male, questo è ormai accaduto e mettersi in croce non risolve la cosa. Quindi perdonati, se non lo hai già fatto, e tira un gran respiro: non hai sfasciato nulla e il mondo continuerà a girare. Soprattutto: non hai sfasciato nulla ancora. Il rischio era, naturalmente, di sfasciare non una ma due famiglie, oltre che, verosimilmente, di gettare nella disperazione anche l'amico-amante. Ormai è andata e pensa al futuro. Mantnere un'amicizia dopo una relazione è difficile, difficilissimo. In tempi brevi è davvero una fatica titanica. Quindi la cosa migliore è chiudere ora, e per un tempo indefinito, tutti i ponti. Niente sms, niente incontri "casuali", niente di niente. Poi il tempo è galantuomo ed è facile che in avvenire l'amicizia possa esserci. Anzi: se non avete combinato guai grossi è più che facile. 
Ma ora lascia perdere. Lui non deve tornare e tu non devi fare in modo che torni. E proprio non devi pensarci. Cioè: chiaramente non puoi impedirti di pensarci. Puoi però impedirti di fare qualsiasi cosa che possa riavvicinarsi. Non è facile. Ma non hai altra scelta. La confusione dentro di te pian piano si scioglierà. Tu ti senti responsabile verso il tuo amico-amante ma hai molta, ma proprio molta, più responsabilità verso il marito. Questo marito che, magari, ora ti sembra addirittura fastidioso, ingombrante, inconcludente, ha bisogno di te. Non lo sa, e speriamo non lo sappia mai, ma ha bisogno di te. E' un percorso doloroso che ti aspetta. Non sarà facile. Ma ce la puoi fare. La premessa però è chiudere la porta in modo definitivo. Solo dopo, davvero dopo che ti sarà passata (perché tanto ti passa), l'amicizia potrà tornare ad esserci. Ora, appunto, meglio non sentirsi più. Ma con un sorriso sulle labbra: la tua vita non è affatto finita ;-)


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?


Ma che cazzo di idee ti frullano per la mente?le pippe sulle amiche?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A prescindere dallo scritto, che lascia fortemente a desiderare, ma probabilmente è dato dalla fretta o dallo smartphone (mi auguro almeno)...quello che mi intristisce è che il pensiero dell'*artista di pippe* è il pensiero della maggioranza delle persone...un plauso a lui che ammette certa roba, ma tanta gente ragiona davvero così...


Non mi stupisce la diffusione dell'ignoranza.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?


E' certamente migliore di chi tradisce davvero.
Pensa quante persone ho pensato di ammazzare, questo non fa di me un serial killer.


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?


Guarda io non voglio offenderti perchè non è nella mia indole...ma se tu continui a dire che chi non tradisce è ipocrita un attimo di sentore di reputarti migliore di chi non fa le corna lo dai eh! E dare di continuo a chi sceglie di essere fedele dell'ipocrita è un'offesa bella e buona...e parlo di scelte perchè è molto più difficile costruire un rapporto che abbia delle basi solide, in cui ci si sceglie ogni giorno, anche andando contro certi istinti del tutto naturali, piuttosto che avere un rapporto di facciata in cui ogni settimana ci si libera le palle o ci si riempie la patacca in altri lidi!

E aggiungo: la domanda che poni è veramente assurda.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non hai risposto a nessuna
> Forse hai risposto implicitamente.
> Vi ha gratificato entrambi sedurre prima mentalmente (certe confidenze non si fanno a una donna se non ha almeno vent'anni di più :singleeye: ) e poi fisicamente. Tu eri già complice sua come amica e questo era già un tradimento mentale compiuto con te. Pensa di ribaltare la situazione e immagina tuo marito che confida a un'altra cose fatte "contro di te" e vedi se non troveresti un tradimento quella amicizia. Tu sei gratificata all'idea di averlo redento, però ti frustra che si sia redento con te  e vuoi continuare a pensare di essere irresistibile.
> La tua domanda iniziale voleva come risposta che la redenzione era possibile perché sarebbe  deprimente che riprendesse a tradire con un'altra, senza neppure più confidartelo. Avresti perso tutti i ruoli.


non ti ho risposto? Io penso di sì! Ma non te lo so dire se era un tradimento mentale quello quando mi confidava le altre storie, forse era un suo modo per lavarsi la coscienza, anche perchè io l'ho sempre criticato, mica gli dicevo "bravo!", poi non conosco la sua attuale compagna, quindi non mi sento complice, se la conoscessi e fosse anche lei mia amica non credo che sarebbe nato questo rapporto. Io sono un pochino più grande di lui e forse essendo sempre stata da quando ci conosciamo impegnata seriamente ed essendo molto seria, lui cercava qualcuno che gli facesse capire che sbagliava, mica te lo so dire com'è nato questo rapporto. Però ho sempre percepito di piacergli, ma appunto non è mai successo niente perchè nonostante mi raccontasse tutto, anche cose molto intime, ho sempre mantenuto le distanze e non gli ho mai fatto capire che anche lui mi piaceva come persona (a parte essere seriale), poi è successo così all'improvviso dopo anni.
Ripeto, lui essendo seriale, come ha ben detto perplesso, è capace di scindere sesso e sentimento quindi è capace di ritornare amici, di parlare normalmente, io no, al momento se lo penso, mica lo penso come amico e non so mai se ci riuscirò.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso che fai sull'irresistibile, è una cosa che sento, non è che mi voglia cullare dell'idea, è stato lui stesso a dirmelo, tanto che non mi ha voluto vedere, una volta presa la decisione, io gli ho detto di vederci alla luce del sole e lui mi ha detto che sarebbe impossibile che non succedesse niente e quindi ha preferito così, lui dice di continuare a sentirci, parlando di altro, mica parlavamo solo delle sue avventure, ma io al momento non riesco e per me è meglio chiudere, anche se la cosa mi pesa molto.


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda io non voglio offenderti perchè non è nella mia indole...ma se tu continui a dire che chi non tradisce è ipocrita un attimo di sentore di reputarti migliore di chi non fa le corna lo dai eh! E dare di continuo a chi sceglie di essere fedele dell'ipocrita è un'offesa bella e buona...e parlo di scelte perchè è molto più difficile costruire un rapporto che abbia delle basi solide, in cui ci si sceglie ogni giorno, anche andando contro certi istinti del tutto naturali, piuttosto che avere un rapporto di facciata in cui ogni settimana ci si libera le palle o ci si riempie la patacca in altri lidi!
> 
> E aggiungo: la domanda che poni è veramente assurda.


Ma chi hai mai detto che chi non tradisce è ipocrita? Se uno non tradisce perchè si sente appagato dal proprio rapporto di esclusività e anche per non ferire il proprio partner io lo rispetto e anzi lo invidio anche un po'. E' però oggettivo l'atteggiamento ipocrita dei mariti che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere beccati. Solitamente, in questa categoria rientrano i clienti delle prostitute.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> non ti ho risposto? Io penso di sì! Ma non te lo so dire se era un tradimento mentale quello quando mi confidava le altre storie, forse era un suo modo per lavarsi la coscienza, anche perchè io l'ho sempre criticato, mica gli dicevo "bravo!", poi non conosco la sua attuale compagna, quindi non mi sento complice, se la conoscessi e fosse anche lei mia amica non credo che sarebbe nato questo rapporto. Io sono un pochino più grande di lui e forse essendo sempre stata da quando ci conosciamo impegnata seriamente ed essendo molto seria, lui cercava qualcuno che gli facesse capire che sbagliava, mica te lo so dire com'è nato questo rapporto. Però ho sempre percepito di piacergli, ma appunto non è mai successo niente perchè nonostante mi raccontasse tutto, anche cose molto intime, ho sempre mantenuto le distanze e non gli ho mai fatto capire che anche lui mi piaceva come persona (a parte essere seriale), poi è successo così all'improvviso dopo anni.
> Ripeto, lui essendo seriale, come ha ben detto perplesso, è capace di scindere sesso e sentimento quindi è capace di ritornare amici, di parlare normalmente, io no, al momento se lo penso, mica lo penso come amico e non so mai se ci riuscirò.
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso che fai sull'irresistibile, è una cosa che sento, non è che mi voglia cullare dell'idea, è stato lui stesso a dirmelo, tanto che non mi ha voluto vedere, una volta presa la decisione, io gli ho detto di vederci alla luce del sole e lui mi ha detto che sarebbe impossibile che non succedesse niente e quindi ha preferito così, lui dice di continuare a sentirci, parlando di altro, mica parlavamo solo delle sue avventure, ma io al momento non riesco e per me è meglio chiudere, anche se la cosa mi pesa molto.


Per me non sei nella fase di confusione ma nella fase dell'innamoramento.
Non ti rendi conto che quelle confidenze sono già un rapporto di complicità ai danni della compagna solo perché non la conosci?  Essere a conoscenza di un furto o una truffa o un delitto non è complicità se non conosci la vittima?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma chi hai mai detto che chi non tradisce è ipocrita? Se uno non tradisce perchè si sente appagato dal proprio rapporto di esclusività e anche per non ferire il proprio partner io lo rispetto e anzi lo invidio anche un po'. E' però oggettivo l'atteggiamento ipocrita dei mariti che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere beccati. Solitamente, in questa categoria rientrano i clienti delle prostitute.


Ma sei di trento?


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non sei nella fase di confusione ma nella fase dell'innamoramento.
> Non ti rendi conto che quelle confidenze sono già un rapporto di complicità ai danni della compagna solo perché non la conosci?  Essere a conoscenza di un furto o una truffa o un delitto non è complicità se non conosci la vittima?


mi sono espressa male, voglio dire che io ho sempre cercato di dirgli che sbagliava, che avrebbe dovuto non legarsi sentimentalmente e continuare a fare la vita da single, che evidentemente non era pronto ad un impegno importante, per questo non mi sento "complice", cioè non ha incominciato a tradirla dopo anni, ha incominciato a tradirla da subito e per me non è una cosa normale. Per questo non mi sento complice. Quando dico di non conoscerla, voglio dire che se fosse anche lei mia amica, io non saprei come comportarmi, cioè non so se riuscirei a mantenere il silenzio, anzi gli direi chiaramente che io non voglia sapere nulla, questo volevo dire.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di trento?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


>


Sono stato fidanzato con una di trento per due anni.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male, voglio dire che io ho sempre cercato di dirgli che sbagliava, che avrebbe dovuto non legarsi sentimentalmente e continuare a fare la vita da single, che evidentemente non era pronto ad un impegno importante, per questo non mi sento "complice", cioè non ha incominciato a tradirla dopo anni, ha incominciato a tradirla da subito e per me non è una cosa normale. Per questo non mi sento complice. Quando dico di non conoscerla, voglio dire che se fosse anche lei mia amica, io non saprei come comportarmi, cioè non so se riuscirei a mantenere il silenzio, anzi gli direi chiaramente che io non voglia sapere nulla, questo volevo dire.


Tu sei chiarissima.
Sono io probabilmente a non esserlo perché non riesco farti cogliere il nucleo del mio pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato fidanzato con una di trento per due anni.


Pensavo sospettassi che fosse della regione confinante :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo sospettassi che fosse della regione confinante :carneval:


No...stavolta ero serio...!:up:


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato fidanzato con una di trento per due anni.


buon per te...si sono di Trento...


----------



## Sole (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma chi hai mai detto che chi non tradisce è ipocrita? Se uno non tradisce perchè si sente appagato dal proprio rapporto di esclusività e anche per non ferire il proprio partner io lo rispetto e anzi lo invidio anche un po'.* E' però oggettivo l'atteggiamento ipocrita dei mariti che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere beccati. Solitamente, in questa categoria rientrano i clienti delle prostitute*.


Quindi anche tu sei del parere che chi va a prostitute non tradisce?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?



Senza polemica col cazzo eh.

Cioè tu ti ecciti di più nelle modalità che prontamente ci hai scritto: i vari pensieri del cornutazzo ecc ecc... e poi ci fai la morale su chi al posto di tradire si fa le pippe? 

Ma vattene a fanculo aristopippo. Ma davvero eh..!

Minchia..! quanto sei preso da te stesso..! ma quanto quanto?


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei del parere che chi va a prostitute non tradisce?


non era quello il senso, chi va a prostitute sa di non venire beccato, mentre un'amante è più rischiosa


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei del parere che chi va a prostitute non tradisce?


Ma ancora ci state a discutere? 

Aristopippo gode ancor di più della telefonata al cornutone, ma si stupisce e moralizza su chi si fa le pippe?

Ma lo leggete bene?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ancora ci state a discutere?
> 
> Aristopippo gode ancor di più della telefonata al cornutone, ma si stupisce e moralizza su chi si fa le pippe?
> 
> Ma lo leggete bene?


Trolleggia un po' :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trolleggia un po' :mrgreen:



:up: probabile. E credimi, se fosse così sarei contento. Minchia non ci credo esistano mentalità del genere.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trolleggia un po' :mrgreen:


l'ho scritto subito... è un troll educato


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento migliore di nessuno, al contrario di Oscuro. Io rispetto chi sceglie la fedeltà, ma pretenderei lo stesso rispetto. Alora ti faccio una domanda, senza polemica giuro. Tu lo vorresti un partner che non ti tadisce solo per paura di essere mollato? Ma poi si fa le seghe pensando alle tue amiche o ci pensa quando fa sesso con te?



Ciao 

vedi solo queste due possibilità? 
Perché la poni come scelta ... 

sienne


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: probabile. E credimi, se fosse così sarei contento. Minchia non ci credo esistano mentalità del genere.


Esistono purtroppo! Esistono! E sono più di quello che si pensa!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'ho scritto subito... è un troll educato


So che stiamo e state a scherzare, quindi anche dalla faccina finale che hai messo si capisce.

Ma prendo spunto e dico la mia sull'educazione, scrivere zoccola, puttana, prostituta, stronzo ecc ecc a volte viene preso come mancanza di educazione. Per persone come me che un po per quello che sono, un po poer la società in cui viviamo, un po perchè sono maleducato e un po chissà per cosa.... La maleducazione quella vera, quella da disgusto quella da aborrire assieme alle parolacce sopra elencate stanno spesso in quello che scrivono persone come aristippo. E non solo lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono purtroppo! Esistono! E sono più di quello che si pensa!


Staciolla..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> non era quello il senso, *chi va a prostitute sa di non venire beccato*, mentre un'amante è più rischiosa


Eh, io l'ho beccato.

Non penso esista un tradimento 'sicuro'. Chi tradisce non pensa mai di essere beccato, ma può succedere.

Ma non credo sinceramente che ci siano persone che non tradiscono SOLO per paura di essere beccati. Credo che i paletti siano tanti, la paura da sola non basta se il desiderio di tradire è forte.

Perciò non parlerei di ipocrisia, ma di far prevalere la parte razionale (per diverse ragioni, anche nobili) sulla parte istintiva.

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che desiderare di tradire ma non farlo (anche solo per rispetto) sia comunque un sintomo che si sta reprimendo qualcosa. Non userei il termine ipocrisia però.


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Staciolla..! :mrgreen:


Staminkia è più bello da leggere, pure con la K!!


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, io l'ho beccato.
> 
> Non penso esista un tradimento 'sicuro'. Chi tradisce non pensa mai di essere beccato, ma può succedere.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo..anche se la parola ipocrisia mi sembra calzante


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Staminkia è più bello da leggere, pure con la K!!


Che pignola. A questo punto io voto per: Sticazzi! 

Ma Staciolla mi fa sorridere di più. Non la mia, sia inteso. :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che pignola. A questo punto io voto per: Sticazzi!
> 
> Ma Staciolla mi fa sorridere di più. Non la mia, sia inteso. :singleeye:


Vabbè, a onor del vero "staciolla" lo uso sovente anche io...:mrgreen:
Quindi te lo passo!


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei chiarissima.
> Sono io probabilmente a non esserlo perché non riesco farti cogliere il nucleo del mio pensiero.


si l'ho capito invece, dici che è incominciata da subito una complicità mentale, l'ho capito benissimo questo ed è vero, per questo mi vien difficile spezzare anche l'amicizia, perchè parlavamo proprio di tutto!
Quello che ribadivo era che da parte mia io ho sempre fatto di tutto per rendere la tizia "meno cornuta", gliene ho sempre dette di tutti i colori a lui, questo volevo dire quando dico che non mi sento complice. Poi che noi abbiamo avuto un'intesa mentale da subito è vera, capisco sempre al volo quello che sta per dire, per questo dall'inizio dico che non ho tradito per sesso, che poi lui mi piaccia fisicamente da sempre, non lo nego, ma c'è molto di "mentale" nel nostro rapporto. Seguirò il consiglio di Tullio, al momento è meglio non sentirlo proprio più.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che stiamo e state a scherzare, quindi anche dalla faccina finale che hai messo si capisce.
> 
> Ma prendo spunto e dico la mia sull'educazione, scrivere zoccola, puttana, prostituta, stronzo ecc ecc a volte viene preso come mancanza di educazione. Per persone come me che un po per quello che sono, un po poer la società in cui viviamo, un po perchè sono maleducato e un po chissà per cosa....* La maleducazione quella vera, quella da disgusto quella da aborrire assieme alle parolacce sopra elencate stanno spesso in quello che scrivono persone come aristippo. *E non solo lui. :mrgreen:


ma infatti pur se educato è pur sempre uno bieco troll


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, io l'ho beccato.
> 
> Non penso esista un tradimento 'sicuro'. Chi tradisce non pensa mai di essere beccato, ma può succedere.
> 
> ...



Siamo all'A B C noto. Tradire= imbrogliare chi è in buona fede. 

Poi chiaramente tutto diventa soggettivo, tutto diventa grave o meno grave o addirittura il contrario del significato, non del significato della parola ma della contestazione sociale culturale del significato della parola che serve a mascherare fare business e cercarsi delle attenuanti per raccontarsela. :sonar::sonar:

Non ci ho capito un cazzo "io me medesimo", ma me piace troppo la posto. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, a onor del vero "staciolla" lo uso sovente anche io...:mrgreen:
> Quindi te lo passo!


Faccio finta di non capire. :condom::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

Perché? ... chi tradisce, pensando che sia istinto, desideri naturali, comuni ecc.
Sceglie poi invece, di vivere quel moralismo di una coppia fedele? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perché? ... chi tradisce, pensando che sia istinto, desideri naturali, comuni ecc.
> Sceglie poi invece, di vivere quel moralismo di una coppia fedele?
> ...



a volte per colpa del cosino troppo piccolo ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Faccio finta di non capire. :condom::rotfl:


Ho detto te lo passo, mica te lo appoggio!!! :mrgreen:
tu sei convinto io abbia la sorpresa...:mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> a volte per colpa del cosino troppo piccolo ? :mrgreen:



Ciao 

ehhh, mi sembrava che non ciulasse ... 
per questo ce l'ha con le pippe ... 
per distogliere l'attenzione ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto te lo passo, mica te lo appoggio!!! :mrgreen:
> tu sei convinto io abbia la sorpresa...:mrgreen::carneval:


 Nun famo scherzi eh??


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nun famo scherzi eh??


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto te lo passo, mica te lo appoggio!!! :mrgreen:
> tu sei convinto io abbia la sorpresa...:mrgreen::carneval:



:rofl:

Ok ..ok... colpa mia che ti ho dato modo e maniera..Non succederà più, la prossima volta chi di ciolla ferisce di ciolla perisce.! 

Ma magari è una bella sorpresa..


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ciao Tebe...bene dai, mi sono già beccato un paio di rossi, di primo mattino


Apperó! Due addirittura? Ma su questo 3d?
Non ho letto nulla che possa giustificare cotanti rossi.
Ma forse paghi lo "scotto" della tua presentazione.
Io non ho letto il tuo 3d di entrata e non lo leggo.
Anche io all inizio non sono proprio entrata in punta di piedi.
Tieni duro e fatti conoscere.

Devi scrollarti da addosso la prima impressione che hai dato che non mi sembra sia stata proprio...ecco...presa bene.

Vedrai.
Qualcuno cambierà idea conoscendoti di piú, anche se sei un traditore, alcuni non la cambieranno mai.
Pazienza.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, mi sembrava che non ciulasse ...
> per questo ce l'ha con le pippe ...
> ...


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ok ..ok... colpa mia che ti ho dato modo e maniera..Non succederà più, la prossima volta chi di ciolla ferisce di ciolla perisce.!
> 
> Ma magari è una bella sorpresa..


:angelo:

Io sono tutta una sorpresa!!!


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ok ..ok... colpa mia che ti ho dato modo e maniera..Non succederà più, la prossima volta chi di ciolla ferisce di ciolla perisce.!
> 
> *Ma magari è una bella sorpresa.. *


Cosa devo leggere ... :sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso:...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :angelo:
> 
> Io sono tutta una sorpresa!!!



Ti piace essere scartata... 


Wolf stiamo a scherzare, fai ritornare gli occhi nelle orbite e metti le manine al posto. Non nella ciolla, facocero..!


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti piace essere scartata...
> 
> 
> Wolf stiamo a scherzare, fai ritornare gli occhi nelle orbite e metti le manine al posto. Non nella ciolla, facocero..!


Povero Wolf...me se spaventa!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Wolf vuoi venire a fare un aperitivino con me?! :mrgreen: 

:diavoletto:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Apperó! Due addirittura? Ma su questo 3d?
> Non ho letto nulla che possa giustificare cotanti rossi.
> Ma forse paghi lo "scotto" della tua presentazione.
> Io non ho letto il tuo 3d di entrata e non lo leggo.
> ...



Ciao Tebe,

per quanto mi riguarda, non centra l'essere o non essere traditori. 
Ho difficoltà con gli argomenti ... 
Altra questione. Avrei difficoltà anche con un fedele. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Povero Wolf...me se spaventa!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Wolf vuoi venire a fare un aperitivino con me?! :mrgreen:
> 
> :diavoletto:


:scared::scared::scared: nu sono troppo "palloso"


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Povero Wolf...me se spaventa!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Wolf vuoi venire a fare un aperitivino con me?! :mrgreen:
> 
> :diavoletto:



Diavola..! fagliela vedè.. fagliela toccà.. faglielà pippar..! 

Ciao wolfuzzo. :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diavola..! fagliela vedè.. fagliela toccà.. faglielà pippar..!
> 
> Ciao wolfuzzo. :mrgreen:


:bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleble:



Tzè.. tanto non la sai usare, facocero..!


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè.. tanto non la sai usare, facocero..!


SGRUNT


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, non centra l'essere o non essere traditori.
> Ho difficoltà con gli argomenti ...
> ...



Se posso ti do un verde. :inlove: Aggiungo che in un dialogo non far cambiare idea presuppone anche non l'averla cambiata, ciò non di meno si sa o si presuppone chi ha fatto bene a non cambiarla. O cambiarla. :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> si l'ho capito invece, dici che è incominciata da subito una complicità mentale, l'ho capito benissimo questo ed è vero, per questo mi vien difficile spezzare anche l'amicizia, perchè parlavamo proprio di tutto!
> Quello che ribadivo era che da parte mia io ho sempre fatto di tutto per rendere la tizia "meno cornuta", gliene ho sempre dette di tutti i colori a lui, questo volevo dire quando dico che non mi sento complice. Poi che noi abbiamo avuto un'intesa mentale da subito è vera, capisco sempre al volo quello che sta per dire, per questo dall'inizio dico che non ho tradito per sesso, che poi lui mi piaccia fisicamente da sempre, non lo nego, ma c'è molto di "mentale" nel nostro rapporto. Seguirò il consiglio di Tullio, al momento è meglio non sentirlo proprio più.


Quell'intesa lì è in sé complicità, per me, ed è già tradimento. Farti cedere sessualmente è stata la ciliegina sulla torta e che ha concluso il percorso.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul fermamente convinta che non ci sarà più alcuno, permettici di dubitarne  magari sarà proprio così,ma questa storia dovrebbe averti dimostrato che le certezze eterne in questo campo non esistono.
> 
> se lui tornasse a breve,ci ricaschi con tutte le scarpe,perchè è palese che lo desideri.   se ricapitasse tra 3-4 anni? boh,dipende da come avrai superato la storia.


Si certo, hai ragione a dubitarne. Il discorso è che mi sembra molto ma molto difficile rifare gli stessi errori ed invaghirmi di altri amando già mio marito. Non lo so cosa c'è nell'altro ma credo che sia impossibile trovarlo in altri e neanche mi interessa farlo. Sono molto razionale in queste cose, purtroppo non lo sono con lui. Hai perfettamebte ragione, ci ricascherei al momento. Per questo è meglio anche non sentirlo più


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perché? ... chi tradisce, pensando che sia istinto, desideri naturali, comuni ecc.
> Sceglie poi invece, di vivere quel moralismo di una coppia fedele?
> ...


Eh sì tu cerchi logica dove non ne cresce un filo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda, non centra l'essere o non essere traditori.
> Ho difficoltà con gli argomenti ...
> ...


Fammi capire tu che riesci a farmi entrare cose in testa. E sono serissima.
Leggendo qui e là mi sembra che aristippo "goda" nel pensare al tradito in un certo modo e ho anche letto che si eccita al pensiero che la donna prima vada con lui e poi con l altro, in un orgia di sperma, tipo.
Sono questi gli argomenti che hanno indisposto?
Il suo modo un pó "perverso" secondo canoni, di tradire?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si certo, hai ragione a dubitarne. Il discorso è che mi sembra molto ma molto difficile rifare gli stessi errori ed invaghirmi di altri amando già mio marito. Non lo so cosa c'è nell'altro ma credo che sia impossibile trovarlo in altri e neanche mi interessa farlo. Sono molto razionale in queste cose, purtroppo non lo sono con lui. Hai perfettamebte ragione, ci ricascherei al momento. Per questo è meglio anche non sentirlo più


Ognuno di noi ha una chiave che lo seduce, la tua è quella di sentirti adeguata intellettualmente. Ti capisco


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Se posso ti do un verde. :inlove: Aggiungo che in un dialogo non far cambiare idea presuppone anche non l'averla cambiata, ciò non di meno si sa o si presuppone chi ha fatto bene a non cambiarla. O cambiarla. *:singleeye:


 per le piccole madri addolorate del beato albergo del viandante e del pellegrino ... in sintesi le gine (cit. Faletti)


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fammi capire tu che riesci a farmi entrare cose in testa. E sono serissima.
> Leggendo qui e là mi sembra che aristippo "goda" nel pensare al tradito in un certo modo e ho anche letto che si eccita al pensiero che la donna prima vada con lui e poi con l altro, in un orgia di sperma, tipo.
> Sono questi gli argomenti che hanno indisposto?
> Il suo modo un pó "perverso" secondo canoni, di tradire?


Non è l'argomento che ha indisposto, ma il modo di porsi.
Ognuno ha i suoi metodi di eccitazione e per fortuna, ma quando uno arriva qui dal nulla e si lamenta che questo è un sito di ipocriti, che sperava di trovare da scopare, che è una noia mortale perchè si parla di sentimenti (che palle!! citazione sua) allora converrai con me che chi ha piacere a scrivere si senta un attimo preso in giro, per non dire peggio.
Non è quello che fa il problema, è proprio come si è posto con tutti gli altri...


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha una chiave che lo seduce, la tua è quella di sentirti adeguata intellettualmente. Ti capisco


Mecojo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> per le piccole madri addolorate del beato albergo del viandante e del pellegrino ... in sintesi le gine (cit. Faletti)



Non ho capito un cazzo. :rofl::culo:


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fammi capire tu che riesci a farmi entrare cose in testa. E sono serissima.
> Leggendo qui e là mi sembra che aristippo "goda" nel pensare al tradito in un certo modo e ho anche letto che si eccita al pensiero che la donna prima vada con lui e poi con l altro, in un orgia di sperma, tipo.
> Sono questi gli argomenti che hanno indisposto?
> Il suo modo un pó "perverso" secondo canoni, di tradire?



Ciao 

potrebbe anche pensarla così. Ma il pensiero non è maturo per nulla. E non fa niente,
anzi, basta riconoscere che si vuole o si sente che si sta percorrendo una via che cerca
di slegare il sesso dal moralismo. Un moralismo che decade in quel momento che lui 
tocca lei mentre lei telefona con il marito. Guarda che questo non è tanto difficile da capire,
che possa "attizzare" di più ... è quel momento di doppiaggio che è tagliente ... 
Ma per come l'ha argomentata è perché va contro una regola. OK. Fa capire che di regole,
ne ha subite tante, e che aver scoperto che se s'infrangono non accade nulla, allora così 
terribili non possono essere. Fuori da ogni senso e pensiero connettano con un insieme. 
Molti espressioni fatte ... ma senza sostanza ... quasi come dei detti di metropolitana. 
Va benissimo. Ma non è un argomentare. L'argomento va portato avanti fino alla fine ... 
E non fino a dove ci conviene ... Però, ho pazienza. Perché ha superato il primo round ... 

Non sa fare sesso con se stesso (pippe) ... lo trova da "perdenti" (o una cosa così) ... 

PS: Pesonalissima impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Buongiorno, buona digestione postpasquale ancora in corso a tutti ....:rotfl::up:
Questo thread secondo me ha molto in comune con quello che ho aperto io in Forum libero "Le persone possono cambiare?".
C'è una comunanza di argomenti a favore e contro.
Sto leggendovi qui e lì, tutti, con grande curiosità.
Ogni contributo è degno della massima attenzione.
Ho bisogno di tempo per dare il mio perché ..... dissento con molti su tutto e vorrei argomentare per bene.
Però sono rimasto sorpreso da alcune risposte, nel senso che da alcuni mi aspettavo proprio un certo tipo di presa di posizione, da altri no, lo ammetto e da altri ancora sono stato disorientato, perché non avrei mai pensato che la loro _weltanschauung_ fosse così affine alla mia: la bellezza della vita è che riserva sempre molte sorprese 
A dopo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


non ho letto le altre risposte.
sarebbe come chiedere, chi e' stato cattivo puo diventare buono?
chi e' stato tossico puo ripulirsi emai piu rifarlo?
chi e' stato ladro e ha rubato puo smettere e redimersi?

mah, trovo la domanda fuori luogo perche intima e personale.
nel senso.....se non lo sai tu se vuoi/puoi/devi cambiare.....lo devo sapere io?


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho letto le altre risposte.
> sarebbe come chiedere, chi e' stato cattivo puo diventare buono?
> chi e' stato tossico puo ripulirsi emai piu rifarlo?
> chi e' stato ladro e ha rubato puo smettere e redimersi?
> ...


Si vede che non hai letto!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai letto!


perche? devo basare la mia risposta su quelle degli altri secondo te?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho letto le altre risposte.
> sarebbe come chiedere, chi e' stato cattivo puo diventare buono?
> chi e' stato tossico puo ripulirsi emai piu rifarlo?
> chi e' stato ladro e ha rubato puo smettere e redimersi?
> ...


Ciao. Beh, si può tentare di astrarsi dall'esperienza personale e tentare di parlarne in generale. Poi, sai, il tema della redenzione, dell'istanza di cambiamento e del fallimento è sempre di un interesse enorme, almeno per me.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. Beh, si può tentare di astrarsi dall'esperienza personale e tentare di parlarne in generale. Poi, sai, il tema della redenzione, dell'istanza di cambiamento e del fallimento è sempre di un interesse enorme, almeno per me.


Ciao caro H7 
i tuoi auguri di buona digestione mi hanno lggermente messo di buon umore...... 
mmm, si hai ragione ma a me sembra piu un volersi autoconvincersi....
ti spiego, piu "si e' possibile cambiare" ricevo piu mi autoconvinco di poterci riuscire,
piu "no non e' possibile" piu....il contrario...

ma non basta solo la volonta per smettere i fare una caosa?
secopndo me si


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao caro H7
> i tuoi auguri di buona digestione mi hanno lggermente messo di buon umore......
> mmm, si hai ragione ma a me sembra piu un volersi autoconvincersi....
> ti spiego, piu "si e' possibile cambiare" ricevo piu mi autoconvinco di poterci riuscire,
> ...


Onestamente, amica mia? Non credo. Da sola, non sempre basta:smile:
ps ma perchè sei di cattivo umore oggi?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Onestamente, amica mia? Non credo. Da sola, non basta:smile:
> ps ma perchè sei di cattivo umore oggi?


come no? e secondo te che altro serve?
la volonta e' dettata dal nostro desiderio no?
se tu non desideri piu fare una cosa, non la vuoi, e se non la vuoi....che altro ti serve per decidere di smetterla?
scusa, non capisco...

be prima di tutto i capelli, me li sono tinti di nero....non so perche.....e adesso di sento melanconica....


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è l'argomento che ha indisposto, ma il modo di porsi.
> Ognuno ha i suoi metodi di eccitazione e per fortuna, ma quando uno arriva qui dal nulla e si lamenta che questo è un sito di ipocriti, che sperava di trovare da scopare, che è una noia mortale perchè si parla di sentimenti (che palle!! citazione sua) allora converrai con me che chi ha piacere a scrivere si senta un attimo preso in giro, per non dire peggio.
> Non è quello che fa il problema, è proprio come si è posto con tutti gli altri...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao caro H7
> i tuoi auguri di buona digestione mi hanno lggermente messo di buon umore......
> mmm, si hai ragione ma a me sembra piu un volersi autoconvincersi....
> ti spiego, piu "si e' possibile cambiare" ricevo piu mi autoconvinco di poterci riuscire,
> ...


Ciao 

credo, che la volontà è una parte ... 
ma quello che ti spinge e che nutre la volontà,
sono le motivazioni ... credo ... quel gioco di pesi ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come no? e secondo te che altro serve?
> la volonta e' dettata dal nostro desiderio no?
> se tu non desideri piu fare una cosa, non la vuoi, e se non la vuoi....che altro ti serve per decidere di smetterla?
> scusa, non capisco...
> ...


Perdona la confidenza: perché una donna giovane e bella si tinge i capelli? Cosa c'è di più bello e splendente del colore naturale dei propri capelli quando si è nel pieno della gioventù.? Vatteli a stingere e torna qui serena e allegra :smile::amici:


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche? devo basare la mia risposta su quelle degli altri secondo te?


no perchè poi la nostra nuova amica ha ampliato il concetto spiegando da cosa era derivata la domanda iniziale


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona la confidenza: perché una donna giovane e bella si tinge i capelli? Cosa c'è di più bello e splendente del colore naturale dei propri capelli quanto si è nel pieno della gioventù.? Vatteli a stingere e torna qui serena e allegra :smile::amici:



ero annoiata, dalla vita, dal colore dei miei capelli (non li ho mai tinti)....volevo cambiare.....
mi stanno benissimo.....ma e' tutto cosi cupo.....non trovi? :abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no perchè poi la nostra nuova amica ha ampliato il concetto spiegando da cosa era derivata la domanda iniziale


ah..


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *ero annoiata, dalla vita, dal colore dei miei capelli (non li ho mai tinti).*...volevo cambiare.....
> mi stanno benissimo.....ma e' tutto cosi cupo.....non trovi? :abbraccio:


Un pò prestino, un pò prestino. Facciamoci una bella passeggiata, viso al sole, ipod con musica preferita, e lasciamo ricaricare le pile pensando a qualcosa di bello che faremo prima o poi. :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un pò prestino, un pò prestino. Facciamoci una bella passeggiata, viso al sole, ipod con musica preferita, e lasciamo ricaricare le pile pensando a qualcosa di bello che faremo prima o poi. :smile:


mi sembra una buona idea


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sembra una buona idea


:applauso::loso::saggio::updue::amici:


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ero annoiata, dalla vita, dal colore dei miei capelli (non li ho mai tinti)....volevo cambiare.....
> mi stanno benissimo.....ma e' tutto cosi cupo.....non trovi? :abbraccio:


E io che li ho neri naturali cerco di schiarirli un po'...non l'abbiamo mai pari!!!


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha una chiave che lo seduce, la tua è quella di sentirti adeguata intellettualmente. Ti capisco


Non saprei. Non so darmi una spiegazione, mi piace, mi è sempre piaciuto e mi sembra difficile dimenticarlo. Spero che col passare del tempo sentirò sempre meno l'esigenza di sentirlo. Lui si sta imponendo di non vedermi ma vorrebbe continuare a sentirmi, è tranquillissimo in questa cosa, io mi imporro' di non sentirlo invece, scusate dico sempre le stesse cose, ma non riesco a capire come lui possa pensare di diventare normali. Capisco che al contrario di me è abituato a tradire, che scindera' i sentimenti dal sesso, ma come si fa? Forse ragiono con i miei sentimenti e per questo non riesco a capirlo, ma non capisco come dal "non vedo l'ora di vederti" si possa passare a chiedere "com'è il tempo?"


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non saprei. Non so darmi una spiegazione, mi piace, mi è sempre piaciuto e mi sembra difficile dimenticarlo. Spero che col passare del tempo sentirò sempre meno l'esigenza di sentirlo. Lui si sta imponendo di non vedermi ma vorrebbe continuare a sentirmi, è tranquillissimo in questa cosa, io mi imporro' di non sentirlo invece, scusate dico sempre le stesse cose, ma non riesco a capire come lui possa pensare di diventare normali. Capisco che al contrario di me è abituato a tradire, che scindera' i sentimenti dal sesso, ma come si fa? Forse ragiono con i miei sentimenti e per questo non riesco a capirlo, ma non capisco come dal "non vedo l'ora di vederti" si possa passare a chiedere "com'è il tempo?"


viaggiate su onde mentali troppo diverse.   quindi è inutile che ti affatichi a cercare di spiegarti il perchè ed il percome.

Per lui è naturale chiudere come se si trattasse di girare un interruttore.   tutto qui

Cerca di riempire la tua mente con altre cose e trai la lezione più importante da questa storia.  Non sei fatta di granito neppure tu.   ed esistono uomini che sanno far breccia nella tua mente.

Non è una scoperta da poco,se ci pensi bene


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> potrebbe anche pensarla così. Ma il pensiero non è maturo per nulla. E non fa niente,
> anzi, basta riconoscere che si vuole o si sente che si sta percorrendo una via che cerca
> ...


Leggende metropolitane?


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggende metropolitane?



Ciao 

 Ja. ... luoghi comuni ... frasi fatte, insomma. 

Ci sono anche all'inversa ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> viaggiate su onde mentali troppo diverse.   quindi è inutile che ti affatichi a cercare di spiegarti il perchè ed il percome.
> 
> Per lui è naturale chiudere come se si trattasse di girare un interruttore.   tutto qui
> 
> ...


E' una scoperta importante.
E' una scoperta importante è anche rendersi conto che tutta l'amicizia non è servita per capirlo davvero.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una scoperta importante.
> E' una scoperta importante è anche rendersi conto che tutta l'amicizia non è servita per capirlo davvero.


in effetti avete ragione, siamo troppo diversi, è inutile cercare spiegazioni.
No veramente non l'ho proprio mai capito nelle scelte che ha fatto nella sua vita, sono troppo diversa da lui, forse è questa la cosa che mi ha sempre attratto, non saprei, lui dice che mi capisce, che capisce il fatto che non mi senta in questo momento di sentirlo e che lui comunque c'è sempre per me quando io vorrò riprendergli a parlargli, che non devo pensare che ha finto in questo tempo e che lui ci teneva a me e ci tiene tuttora, che non è stato una storia di sesso, anche perchè ci siamo visti pochissime volte, ha molte occasioni e di certo non doveva aspettare me per tradire la compagna, che era preso da me ed in effetti io ci credo, altrimenti è un attore e deve andare di corsa ad Hollywood, ma che ha deciso di cambiare e già da un pò di tempo aveva chiuso diverse tresche ed ero rimasta solo io, che sta cercando di cambiare la sua vita e che non voleva che io soffrissi, ma le cose sono andate così. Io d'altro canto ho provato per qualche giorno a parlargli, ma lo vedo così tranquillo e la cosa mi fa stare ancora più male, perchè per la mia testa non si può girare immediatamente un interruttore come dice perplesso, ma perchè ragiono pensando a me, lui ci riesce, ben per lui e gli auguro veramente di cambiare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> in effetti avete ragione, siamo troppo diversi, è inutile cercare spiegazioni.
> No veramente non l'ho proprio mai capito nelle scelte che ha fatto nella sua vita, sono troppo diversa da lui, forse è questa la cosa che mi ha sempre attratto, non saprei, lui dice che mi capisce, che capisce il fatto che non mi senta in questo momento di sentirlo e che lui comunque c'è sempre per me quando io vorrò riprendergli a parlargli, che non devo pensare che ha finto in questo tempo e che lui ci teneva a me e ci tiene tuttora, che non è stato una storia di sesso, anche perchè ci siamo visti pochissime volte, ha molte occasioni e di certo non doveva aspettare me per tradire la compagna, che era preso da me ed in effetti io ci credo, altrimenti è un attore e deve andare di corsa ad Hollywood, ma che ha deciso di cambiare e già da un pò di tempo aveva chiuso diverse tresche ed ero rimasta solo io, che sta cercando di cambiare la sua vita e che non voleva che io soffrissi, ma le cose sono andate così. Io d'altro canto ho provato per qualche giorno a parlargli, ma lo vedo così tranquillo e la cosa mi fa stare ancora più male, perchè per la mia testa non si può girare immediatamente un interruttore come dice perplesso, ma perchè ragiono pensando a me, lui ci riesce, ben per lui e gli auguro veramente di cambiare.


gleilo auguriamo tutti.   nel frattempo fatti anche un ciclo di analisi.  sicuramente era uno attento,ma di questi tempi non si sa mai


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> in effetti avete ragione, siamo troppo diversi, è inutile cercare spiegazioni.
> No veramente non l'ho proprio mai capito nelle scelte che ha fatto nella sua vita, sono troppo diversa da lui, forse è questa la cosa che mi ha sempre attratto, non saprei, lui dice che mi capisce, che capisce il fatto che non mi senta in questo momento di sentirlo e che lui comunque c'è sempre per me quando io vorrò riprendergli a parlargli, che non devo pensare che ha finto in questo tempo e che lui ci teneva a me e ci tiene tuttora, che non è stato una storia di sesso, anche perchè ci siamo visti pochissime volte, ha molte occasioni e di certo non doveva aspettare me per tradire la compagna, che era preso da me ed in effetti io ci credo, altrimenti è un attore e deve andare di corsa ad Hollywood, ma che ha deciso di cambiare e già da un pò di tempo aveva chiuso diverse tresche ed ero rimasta solo io, che sta cercando di cambiare la sua vita e che non voleva che io soffrissi, ma le cose sono andate così. Io d'altro canto ho provato per qualche giorno a parlargli, ma lo vedo così tranquillo e la cosa mi fa stare ancora più male, perchè per la mia testa non si può girare immediatamente un interruttore come dice perplesso, ma perchè ragiono pensando a me, lui ci riesce, ben per lui e gli auguro veramente di cambiare.


Tu non ti capaciti perché traduci "essere preso" per lui con quello che significa per te.
Ci sono meccanismi psicologici che sono inconsapevoli anche per chi li vive.
Lui potrà anche avere la volontà di smettere di tradire ma allora quali erano i motivi per cui lo faceva e l'ha fatto anche con te?
Lui non li ha approfonditi e quindi la sua volontà non potrà agire sulle cause del suo comportamento.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ti capaciti perché traduci "essere preso" per lui con quello che significa per te.
> Ci sono meccanismi psicologici che sono inconsapevoli anche per chi li vive.
> Lui potrà anche avere la volontà di smettere di tradire ma allora quali erano i motivi per cui lo faceva e l'ha fatto anche con te?
> Lui non li ha approfonditi e quindi la sua volontà non potrà agire sulle cause del suo comportamento.


Perchè tradiva?
Per curiosità principalmente, perchè è molto attraente e se vede interesse da parte di una donna non si tira indietro, perchè comunque non stiamo parlando di un cinquantenne pieno di esperienze, ma di un trentenne e quindi se gli capitava l'occasione tradiva. Perchè forse alla compagna vuole bene, ma non la ama, io gli ho sempre detto questo quando pensavo che era impossibile tradire, perchè se si ama pensavo non si potesse tradire. Lui ha trovato per me una brava ragazza ed ha deciso che gli sta bene così, non mi è mai sembrato profondamente preso da lei, dai suoi racconti.
Perchè con me? Lui dice che io sono un'altra cosa, che gli sono sempre piaciuta da sempre e che mi vedeva una cosa inarrivabile e più volte mi diceva che stavamo prendendo una brutta piega perchè anche per lui non era solo sesso, che a me avrebbe scelto come la sua donna se non fossimo stati impegnati, cosa che non avrebbe fatto con le altre avventure. Ed io credo a tutto, l'ho visto e l'ho sentito sincero, molto probabilmente ha incominciato a riflettere, ha capito adesso che deve voltare pagina, che deve costruire un futuro pulito con lei. Io ne sono contenta, ma è stata una scelta almeno nei miei riguardi improvvisa e quindi devo metabolizzarla ancora, ma so che è la scelta migliore sia per lui che per la mia famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Perchè tradiva?
> Per curiosità principalmente, perchè è molto attraente e se vede interesse da parte di una donna non si tira indietro, perchè comunque non stiamo parlando di un cinquantenne pieno di esperienze, ma di un trentenne e quindi se gli capitava l'occasione tradiva. Perchè forse* alla compagna vuole bene, ma non la ama*, io gli ho sempre detto questo quando pensavo che era impossibile tradire, perchè se si ama pensavo non si potesse tradire. Lui ha trovato per me una brava ragazza ed ha deciso che gli sta bene così, *non mi è mai sembrato profondamente preso da lei*, dai suoi racconti.
> Perchè con me?* Lui dice che io sono un'altra cosa, che gli sono sempre piaciuta da sempre e che mi vedeva una cosa inarrivabile* e più volte mi diceva che stavamo prendendo una brutta piega perchè anche per lui non era solo sesso, *che a me avrebbe scelto come la sua donna se non fossimo stati impegnati*, *cosa che non avrebbe fatto con le altre avventure. Ed io credo a tutto, l'ho visto e l'ho sentito sincero*, molto probabilmente ha incominciato a riflettere, ha capito adesso che deve voltare pagina, che deve costruire un futuro pulito con lei. Io ne sono contenta, ma è stata una scelta almeno nei miei riguardi improvvisa e quindi devo metabolizzarla ancora, ma so che è la scelta migliore sia per lui che per la mia famiglia.


Se lo sai sincero


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo voi un uomo che ha sempre tradito senza mai essere scoperto può redimersi e decidere di cambiare vita? O prima o poi ci ricadrà anche se al momento ha le più belle intenzioni?


Dipende da quale era la motivazione del suo tradimento e se quel bisogno è stato appagato in altro modo.
Ci sono mille sfumatoure di tradimento e non si può generaillzare.
Io e Lothar (dico l'amico Lothar per fare un esempio di traditore coerentemente non pentito del suo operato) abbiamo tradito le nostre mogli per ragioni molto diverse. Ma sempre un vincolo di fiducia abbiamo leso. Il prodotto finale non cambia.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> secondo me, no, non cambia


Bisognrebbe vedere se vuole cambiare e perché. Conosco molti traditori che si trincerano dietro problemi che con impegno e seria detrrminazione potrebbero essere superat,  per giustificare il loro animo sessualmente predatorio. Quelli non cambiano di sicuro, sono come gli zingari che portano il neonato in braccio per farsi fare l'elemosina. Usano la debolezza per ingenerare compassione e sentirsi moralmente giustificati, ma d'altrocanto quella debolezza è lo strumento per perseguire il vero fine.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa, credevo che stessi parlando di te.
> Comunque, tutti i traditori incalliti (ed è il caso che hai presentato tu) che conosco prima o poi ci sono ricascati.
> Ma magari esistono le eccezioni... boh...
> *Più facile che smettano se hanno tradito sporadicamente perché gli è capitata qualche sbandata... ma se è una cosa ripetuta per "indole" credo sia difficile*


 Quoto. Yes ! Confermi quindi che la risposta varia a seconda della natura del tradimento.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é che hai paura che la storia che lui torni ad essere fedele sia un modo per scaricarti e continuare con altre la sua vita?
> *Io ho tradito come te e non ho mai preteso fedeltà. Trovo assurdo chiedere a un uomo che vedo una volta ogni tot tempo di essermi fedele. Puoi chiedere sinceritá questo si e sinceritá ho dato.*
> Trovo che mentire in un rapporto extra sia una stupida perdita di tempo.
> E se qualcosa non mi tornava chiedevo.
> Ho sempre "giudicato" il tempo che era con me e quello che mi dava e finchè questo mi faceva stare bene il resto del tempo che non era con me era tempo suo.


Quoto. Se posso ti verdo, ma mi sa che te ne ho già dati troppi e il sistema me lo impedisce.
Però questo spin off dei tradiotri fedeli e7o infedeli merita approfondimenti adeguati.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa per il mio intervento di prima
> la risata era scaturita dalla domanda che posta così, in modo del tutto generico, aveva un che di surreale
> 
> io quoto farfalla, anche se non in tutto e per tutto
> ...


O non sta piuttosto, come dice Clementine, alla tua NATURA o indole? Salvo che tu non voglia convenire con me sul fatto che DIPENDE da che tipo di tradiorri siamo. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *A livello teorico, mi sento di quotare Tebe e Farfalla: non si può pretendere un'esclusività in una situazione da amanti, sia se sono tutti e due impegnati in storie ufficiali, sia se solo uno dei due lo è.
> Certo è che la cosa è comunque soggettiva: può succedere che, benché impegnati, si abbia l'istinto di desiderare esclusività dal proprio amante. E molto dipende anche dalle singole situazioni: distanze, tempi, quotidiano, imprevisti, sono tutte componenti che vanno a influenzare la storia, perché in qualche modo si è comunque coinvolti.*
> 
> A mio avviso, la nostra nuova amica ha comunque avuto una storia importante per lei, qualcosa che le mancava nel rapporto ufficiale, non è una traditrice seriale, quindi mi sembra abbastanza umano che soffra per il fatto che sia finita, e che sia finita per una scelta dell'altro.
> ...


Si. Si. Ancora: si. :up:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun schema prefissato, *vivo le storie extra sempre in maniera "uguale"* ma anche diversa.
> perchè gli extra sono diversi.
> Mi ha solo incuriosito e un po' stupito che possa essere una parte importante (più o meno) in un rapporto tra amanti, perchè se mi mai mi sono posta il problema e ho sentito il morso (leggerissimo" del possesso questo è stato subito scacciato in quanto io stessa non contemplo di essere "fedele" all'amante, per due ragioni.
> Non lo sono al mio compagno e quindi troverei assurdo esserlo con l'amante.
> ...



Quindi l'idea di un rapporto senza extra non è contemplabile? Sei una  seriale geneticamente predisposta? E la lotta tra fedeltà e infedeltà si  è mai fatta strada in te, Tebe? Se puoi e vuoi dirmelo.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è come pensare che un leone possa diventare vegetariano. Io penso che dentro ogni uomo ci sia un potenziale traditore. Ci sono uomini che non tradiscono solo perchè hanno paura di essere scoperti.





Nobody ha detto:


> Dentro ogni uomo c'è anche un potenziale assassino...quindi secondo te chi non ammazza è solo per la paura della galera?


Bello questo scambio, ragazzi. Avete ragione da vendere entrambi, secondo me.
Però, Nessuno, una sveltina non è moralmente nefasta come togliere la vita di un essere vivente.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è anche chi è fedele fino al midollo ...
> È la *natura *di Diletta ...
> ...


ma noi come possiamo sapere con certezza come si comporterà Diletta in un certo contesto, a determinate condizioni, alla luce di specifiche situazioni che attraversano in quel momento la sua vita, Sienne?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto. *Perché la seduzione mentale è persino più gratificante di quella fisica*. Lui in questo modo resta il tuuo amante e ha pure l'assicurazione del tuo silenzio di amica perché sei ora ricattabile. Non che lo voglia fare ma certamente aumenta il suo senso di onnipotenza, molto ricercato dai seriali.


Verissimo. E sai perché amica mia?
Perché la seduzione mentale è la caccia, Brunetta.
E come dicono gli anglosassoni: the chase is better than the catch.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei del parere che chi va a prostitute non tradisce?


Tradisce, in una scala di valore, l'immacolatezza del vincolo fisico tra coniugi.
ma per me tradisce, nella medesima scala, MENO di chi sta ora a telefono a dire di quanto desidera l'amante, di quanto vorrebbe averla accanto (sottinteso al posto di quella stronza della moglie o del marito NDR) di come sarebbe bello se ci fosse lei lì accanto a lui/lei adesso ....


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perché? ... chi tradisce, pensando che sia istinto, desideri naturali, comuni ecc.
> Sceglie poi invece, di vivere quel moralismo di una coppia fedele?
> ...


Perché nessuno vuole rinunciare a tentare di avere tutto, moglie ubriaca e botte piena: the winner takes it all. E finché non ti beccano ti illudi di condurlo tu il fottuto gioco ....


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, così fan le bagascie  che hanno accanto un coglione come me.:rotfl:



oscuro, almeno la mia ha avuto l'accortezza di tradire lontano, molto lontano. 

La tua probabilmente non ha avuto nemmeno l'accortezza di cambiare le lenzuola dopo le pecorine selvagge con gli amanti fatte sul vostro stesso letto, mentre tu eri al lavoro.

p.s. fossi in te prima di andare al lavoro conterei le macchie sul materasso, e poi ricontale la sera prima di metterti a dormire :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Verissimo. E sai perché amica mia?
> Perché la seduzione mentale è la caccia, Brunetta.
> E come dicono gli anglosassoni: the chase is better than the catch.


:saggio:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> oscuro, almeno la mia ha avuto l'accortezza di tradire lontano, molto lontano.
> 
> La tua probabilmente non ha avuto nemmeno l'accortezza di cambiare le lenzuola dopo le pecorine selvagge con gli amanti fatte sul vostro stesso letto, mentre tu eri al lavoro.
> 
> p.s. fossi in te prima di andare al lavoro conterei le macchie sul materasso, e poi ricontale la sera prima di metterti a dormire :rotfl:



folle


----------



## Sole (22 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tradisce, in una scala di valore, l'immacolatezza del vincolo fisico tra coniugi.
> ma per me tradisce, nella medesima scala, MENO di chi sta ora a telefono a dire di quanto desidera l'amante, di quanto vorrebbe averla accanto (sottinteso al posto di quella stronza della moglie o del marito NDR) di come sarebbe bello se ci fosse lei lì accanto a lui/lei adesso ....


Secondo me la gravità del tradimento, a prescindere che sia sessuale/passionale/sentimentale, è legato soprattutto al tipo di rapporto che c'è nella coppia. 
In una coppia dove la verità, la trasparenza e la condivisione stanno alla base del rapporto (com'era per me) anche una notte di sesso taciuta diventa un elemento di crisi fortissima.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> oscuro, almeno la mia ha avuto l'accortezza di tradire lontano, molto lontano.
> 
> La tua probabilmente non ha avuto nemmeno l'accortezza di cambiare le lenzuola dopo le pecorine selvagge con gli amanti fatte sul vostro stesso letto, mentre tu eri al lavoro.
> 
> p.s. fossi in te prima di andare al lavoro conterei le macchie sul materasso, e poi ricontale la sera prima di metterti a dormire :rotfl:


:rotfl:Coglionazzo la mia lei lavora nel mio stesso ambiente...:rotfl:e quindi partiamo da questo postulato:Tua moglie è stata presa a vangate di carne a zanzibar,a cuba,gli hanno fatto un culo come un tombino e tu sei qui a farti prendere per il culo,io fino ad ora non ho i tuoi problemi....,e adesso continua pure a ridere:rotfl:...che poi sono le stesse risate che si sarà fatta tua moglie mentre gli profanavano il culo pensando a te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me non è cambiato.
> 
> Semplicemente non gli piaci più.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia così, almeno che sia bipolare , ma questo lo escludo!
Rispondendo a Brunetta, si io al momento lo vedo sincero, poi può essere che starà buono per un po' di tempo e la sua indole lo porterà a tradire di nuovo. Una cosa che Non gli posso proprio dire è che non sia sincero. Tutto ma è stato sempre sincero per me.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una scoperta importante.
> E' una scoperta importante è anche rendersi conto che tutta l'amicizia non è servita per capirlo davvero.



Verde mio.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per carità, tu lo conosci... ma comunque non mettere mai la mano sul fuoco su uno che è abituato a dire bugie e lo fa "di mestiere".
> 
> Spero che sia davvero sincero con te.
> 
> In questo caso una spiegazione plausibile che mi viene in mente è la paura che si rovini la vostra amicizia e nasca "altro", che metterebbe in crisi anche il suo matrimonio.


Si per carità, meglio non metterla la mano sul fuoco per sicurezza. Dico solo che non è finita perche non gli piaccio più, ne sono convinta. Ha deciso di cambiare, l'amicizia al momento per me è persa. Cioè io al momento non riesco a vederlo come amico, è troppo fresca la cosa. Lui ci riesce forse perche c'è abituato non ne ho idea, ho smesso di domandarmelo. Possiamo anche sentirci ma da parte mia c'è imbarazzo, mi sembra un rapporto inutile cosi. Forse col tempo ma non ne ho proprio idea.


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia lei lavora nel mio stesso ambiente...:rotfl:



peggio ancora... immagino le risate e i commenti ogni volta che ti vedono entrare in ufficio (o quello che è). E poi ci credo che vieni sul forum a smadonnare contro tutti: il cornuto del quartiere che viene a fare il boss in veste anonima su un forum. Povero pirla!


Rimane il fatto che la mia lei le risate le ha fatte lontano dove nessuno mi conosce, la tua te la ha fatte sotto il naso, dove tutti ti conoscono. Capisci la differenza o sei troppo idiota? 


p.s. comunque...tieni sotto controllo le macchie del materasso, e preoccupati delle pecorine, dei cazzi e delle schizzate lasciate sul tuo letto da chissà chi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si per carità, meglio non metterla la mano sul fuoco per sicurezza. Dico solo che non è finita perche non gli piaccio più, ne sono convinta. Ha deciso di cambiare, l'amicizia al momento per me è persa. Cioè io al momento non riesco a vederlo come amico, è troppo fresca la cosa. Lui ci riesce forse perche c'è abituato non ne ho idea, ho smesso di domandarmelo. Possiamo anche sentirci ma da parte mia c'è imbarazzo, mi sembra un rapporto inutile cosi. Forse col tempo ma non ne ho proprio idea.


Se fossi una mia amica ti scuoterei forte forte.
Come non amica dovrei farlo ancora con più energia ma sento che non considereresti nulla in questo momento.
L'idea di aver avuto un rapporto privilegiato da lui, tra tanti rapporti falsi, non riesci a non tenertela stretta, contro ogni ragionevole dubbio.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> peggio ancora... immagino le risate e i commenti ogni volta che ti vedono entrare in ufficio (o quello che è). E poi ci credo che vieni sul forum a smadonnare contro tutti: il cornuto del quartiere che viene a fare il boss in veste anonima su un forum. Povero pirla!
> 
> 
> Rimane il fatto che la mia lei le risate le ha fatte lontano dove nessuno mi conosce, la tua te la ha fatte sotto il naso, dove tutti ti conoscono. Capisci la differenza o sei troppo idiota?
> ...


cmq la differenza e' che le tue corna sono appurate e comprovate, oscuro fino a prova contraria corna non ne porta.....bah...che gente...


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> peggio ancora... immagino le risate e i commenti ogni volta che ti vedono entrare in ufficio (o quello che è). E poi ci credo che vieni sul forum a smadonnare contro tutti: il cornuto del quartiere che viene a fare il boss in veste anonima su un forum. Povero pirla!
> 
> 
> Rimane il fatto che la mia lei le risate le ha fatte lontano dove nessuno mi conosce, la tua te la ha fatte sotto il naso, dove tutti ti conoscono. Capisci la differenza o sei troppo idiota?
> ...


Devo ricordarti che non 6 nella posizione di poter sfottere qualcuno?


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oscuro fino a prova contraria corna non ne porta.....bah...che gente...



fino a prova di chi?





perplesso ha detto:


> Devo ricordarti che non 6 nella posizione di poter sfottere qualcuno?



se mi sfottono e mi offendono io rimando al mittente. E comunque le dinamiche e le gerarchie da "branco" o compagnia non le digerisco nei forum. 

e ribadisco: meglio 100 corna fatte lontane che una sola fatta nell'ambiente lavorativo o nella cerchia degli amici in comune.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> fino a prova di chi?
> 
> 
> che gente davvero!


come prova di chi? contraria mica e' una persona, e' aggettivo....e cmq no, non ha corna.....
la gente STANNO fuori


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per carità, tu lo conosci... *ma comunque non mettere mai la mano sul fuoco su uno che è abituato a dire bugie e lo fa "di mestiere".*
> 
> Spero che sia davvero sincero con te.
> 
> In questo caso una spiegazione plausibile che mi viene in mente è la paura che si rovini la vostra amicizia e nasca "altro", che metterebbe in crisi anche il suo matrimonio.


Quoto E aggiungo soprattutto se si pensa di conoscere bene la persona  Anzi se la tal persona sa che ci si fida ciecamente  Va be lasciamo perdere


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fossi una mia amica ti scuoterei forte forte.
> Come non amica dovrei farlo ancora con più energia ma sento che non considereresti nulla in questo momento.
> L'idea di aver avuto un rapporto privilegiato da lui, tra tanti rapporti falsi, non riesci a non tenertela stretta, contro ogni ragionevole dubbio.


Può essere Brunetta, forse dovrei pensare proprio come dici tu, che sono stata una come le altre, ma io mi sento di no. Poi può essere che mi sbagli, però io mi sento questo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> fino a prova di chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ognuno ha i suoi problemi di digestione.   io ad esempio digerisco poco i multinick,come sai.

e da chi è stato beccato con le mani nella marmellata,mi aspetterei un atteggiamento meno conflittuale


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> fino a prova di chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di quali corna parli ? :singleeye: di chi soprattutto :singleeye: Hai confessioni o prove in mano ? :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Devo ricordarti che non 6 nella posizione di poter sfottere qualcuno?



Non so il perchè, ma francamente alcuni messaggi che scrivi li trovo senza senso. Da quando un utente non può interagire difendendosi nella stessa maniera o in altra maniera dagli altri interlocutori?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma francamente alcuni messaggi che scrivi li trovo senza senso. Da quando un utente non può interagire difendendosi nella stessa maniera o in altra maniera dagli altri interlocutori?


da quando è stato beccato con 4 cloni 4 a raccontar cazzate.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> peggio ancora... immagino le risate e i commenti ogni volta che ti vedono entrare in ufficio (o quello che è). E poi ci credo che vieni sul forum a smadonnare contro tutti: il cornuto del quartiere che viene a fare il boss in veste anonima su un forum. Povero pirla!
> 
> 
> Rimane il fatto che la mia lei le risate le ha fatte lontano dove nessuno mi conosce, la tua te la ha fatte sotto il naso, dove tutti ti conoscono. Capisci la differenza o sei troppo idiota?
> ...


Sandro nella vita contano i fatti.Tu sei un cornuto felice e contento,le tue sono supposizioni.Fine.E a tua moglie che hanno polverizzato il culo a zanzibar,e detto fra noi,controllale tu le macchie sul tuo letto che dalle parti tue è pieno di magrebini belli incazzati,il richiamo della salamella nera per tua moglie deve essere irresistibile..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma francamente alcuni messaggi che scrivi li trovo senza senso. Da quando un utente non può interagire difendendosi nella stessa maniera o in altra maniera dagli altri interlocutori?


avvocheto delle cause perse, nun ce vai mai in ferie?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> da quando è stato beccato con 4 cloni 4 a raccontar cazzate.



Sticazzi...! ritiro tutto allora.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Può essere Brunetta, forse dovrei pensare proprio come dici tu, che sono stata una come le altre, ma io mi sento di no. Poi può essere che mi sbagli, però io mi sento questo.


ciao

ma non puoi essere stata una come le altre, perchè non sei le altre. 
E ogni altra è stata unica nel suo genere.

Non so se mi spiego. Ogni relazione, anche di soli 5' è unica e irripetibile. Questo è un dato.

Ma questo dato non significa nulla, in realtà. 

Perchè il valore che ognuno attribuisce all'altro è individuale. Quindi tu dai un valore, lui darà il suo.

Credo che il fulcro sia che i valori che avete ognuno dato, non combaciano. Con tutto quello che ne consegue.

E che forse questa persona può per te avere il valore di esplorare parti di te che neanche stavi prendendo in considerazione. 

Hai incontrato te, conosciti...io penso sia una cosa bella


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sandro nella vita contano i fatti.Tu sei un cornuto felice e contento,le tue sono supposizioni.Fine.E a tua moglie che hanno polverizzato il culo a zanzibar,e detto fra noi,controllale tu le macchie sul tuo letto che dalle parti tue è pieno di magrebini belli incazzati,il richiamo della salamella nera per tua moglie deve essere irresistibile..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maro' pensa a passa' er luminol in camera da letto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> avvocheto delle cause perse, nun ce vai mai in ferie?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



testina, non sapevo dei cloni o troll ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non hai risposto a nessuna
> Forse hai risposto implicitamente.
> Vi ha gratificato entrambi sedurre prima mentalmente (certe confidenze non si fanno a una donna se non ha almeno vent'anni di più :singleeye: ) e poi fisicamente. Tu eri già complice sua come amica e questo era già un tradimento mentale compiuto con te. Pensa di ribaltare la situazione e immagina tuo marito che confida a un'altra cose fatte "contro di te" e vedi se non troveresti un tradimento quella amicizia. Tu sei gratificata all'idea di averlo redento, però ti frustra che si sia redento con te  e vuoi continuare a pensare di essere irresistibile.
> La tua domanda iniziale voleva come risposta che la redenzione era possibile perché sarebbe  deprimente che riprendesse a tradire con un'altra, senza neppure più confidartelo. Avresti perso tutti i ruoli.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Può essere Brunetta, forse dovrei pensare proprio come dici tu, che sono stata una come le altre, ma io mi sento di no. Poi può essere che mi sbagli, però io mi sento questo.


Nessuna è come le altre. Ognuna è diversa. Anche perché altrimenti non avrebbe senso la serialità.
La specificità non rende privilegiate. Per te (e per lui, sia chiaro) è stato un rapporto diverso. Questo non significa certezza che chi mente "di professione", anche con se stesso, abbia detto la verità a te o che la dica ora.
Non si tradisce serialmente per avere tante scopate ma tante diversi modi per trovare conferme di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ma non puoi essere stata una come le altre, perchè non sei le altre.
> E ogni altra è stata unica nel suo genere.
> ...


Hai detto meglio e con una conclusione positiva quel che ho detto io.
Io ho puntato sui significati per lui tu per lei.
:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> maro' pensa a passa' er luminol in camera da letto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici?ma nel caso di sandro quale luminol?ci saranno schizzi ovunque,tipo profondo rosso.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto. Perché la seduzione mentale è persino più gratificante di quella fisica. Lui in questo modo resta il tuuo amante e ha pure l'assicurazione del tuo silenzio di amica perché sei ora ricattabile. Non che lo voglia fare ma certamente aumenta il suo senso di onnipotenza, molto ricercato dai seriali.


Ari quoto e aggiungo che restando amico quando è se mai rivolesse fare un giro di valzer sarebbe molto molto facile, se i rapporti si interrompono per sempre perderebbe un'occasione futura da sfruttare ancora


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ari quoto e aggiungo che restando amico quando è se mai rivolesse fare un giro di valzer sarebbe molto molto facile, se i rapporti si interrompono per sempre perderebbe un'occasione futura da sfruttare ancora


Anche non per avere sesso, che ha a casa e può trovare altrove, ma per riavere quell'inebriante sensazione di avere una donna che condanna il tradimento e che tradisce solo con lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male, voglio dire che io ho sempre cercato di dirgli che sbagliava, che avrebbe dovuto non legarsi sentimentalmente e continuare a fare la vita da single, che evidentemente non era pronto ad un impegno importante, per questo non mi sento "complice", *cioè non ha incominciato a tradirla dopo anni, ha incominciato a tradirla da subito e per me non è una cosa normale*. Per questo non mi sento complice. Quando dico di non conoscerla, voglio dire che se fosse anche lei mia amica, io non saprei come comportarmi, cioè non so se riuscirei a mantenere il silenzio, anzi gli direi chiaramente che io non voglia sapere nulla, questo volevo dire.


E secondo te uno così diventa fedele ? :singleeye: spero ti sia chiaro che un comportamento così all'inizio di una relazione denota una mancanza di empatia e interesse verso l'altro che non è casuale ne unico ma che probabilmente è indice di un problema del tuo amico nella gestione dei sentimenti(?) relazioni, rapporti in generale ...poi boh se vuoi cullarti nell'illusione per carità fai pure


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche non per avere sesso, che ha a casa e può trovare altrove, ma per riavere quell'inebriante sensazione di avere una donna che condanna il tradimento e che tradisce solo con lui.


Ma anche solo aver la consapevolezza che la può gestire ...boh a me l'amico di georgemary fa venire qualche brivido e non di piacere


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto meglio e con una conclusione positiva quel che ho detto io.
> Io ho puntato sui significati per lui tu per lei.
> :up:





è che la leggo tutta arrotolata a pensare di spiegarsi lui...e trovo sia già sufficientemente difficile spiegarsi se stessi:singleeye:

e mi spiace davvero questo tentativo di stabilire il proprio valore attraverso l'altro. fa male....e non è funzionale, non ci sposta di un mm da dove siamo.

ho la modalità positiva on in questi giorni:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> viaggiate su onde mentali troppo diverse.   quindi è inutile che ti affatichi a cercare di spiegarti il perchè ed il percome.
> 
> *Per lui è naturale chiudere come se si trattasse di girare un interruttore.   tutto qui*
> 
> ...


Appunto e dovrebbe far sorgere delle perplessità , domande questo atteggiamento


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ari quoto e aggiungo che restando amico quando è se mai rivolesse fare un giro di valzer sarebbe molto molto facile, se i rapporti si interrompono per sempre perderebbe un'occasione futura da sfruttare ancora


Una parte di me lo pensa! Per questo vi chiedevo che ne pensavate del discorso che lui vuole tornare normali? Volevo capire se sono solo io a pensare male


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Una parte di me lo pensa! Per questo vi chiedevo che ne pensavate del discorso che lui vuole tornare normali? Volevo capire se sono solo io a pensare male


allora fai bene ad esser cauta e quindi direi che per ora se restate lontani e senza contatto è gelido soprattutto per te che lasci ti passi la fase critica, tanto se ti ritiene  una vera amica saprà aspettare  e quando tu avrai ritrovato un tuo equilibrio allora potrete continuare una amicizia senza coinvolgimenti, approfitto per dirti che ciò che ha scritto iPazia è un buon punto di partenza che puoi sfruttare per comprendere meglio te stessa cosa che ti sarà utile per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che la leggo tutta arrotolata a pensare di spiegarsi lui...e trovo sia già sufficientemente difficile spiegarsi se stessi:singleeye:
> 
> e mi spiace davvero questo tentativo di stabilire il proprio valore attraverso l'altro. fa male....e non è funzionale, non ci sposta di un mm da dove siamo.
> 
> ho la modalità positiva on in questi giorni:mrgreen:


Sei sempre positiva e profonda


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E secondo te uno così diventa fedele ? :singleeye: spero ti sia chiaro che un comportamento così all'inizio di una relazione denota una mancanza di empatia e interesse verso l'altro che non è casuale ne unico ma che probabilmente è indice di un problema del tuo amico nella gestione dei sentimenti(?) relazioni, rapporti in generale ...poi boh se vuoi cullarti nell'illusione per carità fai pure


Lo so forse non era maturo, io lho criticato sempre, anche perche non capisco perché legarsi se si può essere liberi. Gli ho sempre detto che secondo me non l'amava, che sapeva che era una brava ragazza e l'aveva scelta per questo, che secondo me era rimasto turbato dalla storia precedente. Anche adesso chiudendo con me dice che lei non se lo merita, che non è giusto tradire chi ci ama. Non dice mai di amarla, le vorrà bene, ma amare non so.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lo so forse non era maturo, io lho criticato sempre, anche perche *non capisco perché legarsi se si può essere liberi*. Gli ho sempre detto che secondo me non l'amava, che sapeva che era una brava ragazza e l'aveva scelta per questo, che secondo me era rimasto turbato dalla storia precedente. Anche adesso chiudendo con me dice che lei non se lo merita, che non è giusto tradire chi ci ama. Non dice mai di amarla, le vorrà bene, ma amare non so.


C'è il seriale che si scopre tale in un secondo momento, quello che trova piacere proprio nel poter tradire, quello che combatte se stesso ma perde sempre, quello che elabora una visione delle relazioni in cui la compensazione collaterale è imprescindibile per il suo equilibrio personale.
Però, come dice intelligentemente Ipazia, tu devi capire perché TU hai tradito con lui, cosa hai capito di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lo so forse non era maturo, io lho criticato sempre, anche perche non capisco perché legarsi se si può essere liberi. Gli ho sempre detto che secondo me non l'amava, che sapeva che era una brava ragazza e l'aveva scelta per questo, che secondo me era rimasto turbato dalla storia precedente. Anche adesso chiudendo con me dice che lei non se lo merita, che non è giusto tradire chi ci ama. Non dice mai di amarla, le vorrà bene, ma amare non so.


ma non ama lei o non sa bene cosa sia ? Tu che lo conosci dovresti quanto meno intuirlo


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre positiva e profonda


magari sempre  ...ma quando non lo sono me la prendo col sacco. A volte funziona pure meglio dello psyco:mrgreen:


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è il seriale che si scopre tale in un secondo momento, quello che trova piacere proprio nel poter tradire, quello che combatte se stesso ma perde sempre, quello che elabora una visione delle relazioni in cui la compensazione collaterale è imprescindibile per il suo equilibrio personale.
> Però, come dice intelligentemente Ipazia, tu devi capire perché TU hai tradito con lui, cosa hai capito di te.


Cosa ho capito? Ho capito che anche la persona più santa è capace di tradire! Io sono convinta, capisco che sia difficile da credere, che non tradiro' mai più, a me non interessa perché ho una bella famiglia e non voglio metterla a rischio, che però in un momento mio di incomprensione con mio marito si è fatto strada il mio amico nella mia vita, non sono scusanti, è così, conosco da anni l'amico e ho sempre avvertito di piacergli, ma non ho mai permesso di andare oltre perche ho sempre creduto nel mio rapporto sebbene anche io abbia avuto sempre attrazione per lui. Quando dico se non fossi stata impegnata avrei voluto una relazione con lui, è perché mi piace, mi piace anche caratterialmente (a parte la serialità). Sono onesta e lo dico, wolf ha interpretato male dicendo che quindi la colpa è di mio marito che è arrivato prima 
Il mio è un modo per dire che nonostante ama mio marito provo qualcosa per l'altro. Probabilmente avrei dovuto resistere ma non ce l'ho fatta!


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non ama lei o non sa bene cosa sia ? Tu che lo conosci dovresti quanto meno intuirlo


Secondo me è rimasto deluso dalla storia precedente e non crede piu nell'amore, la vuole bene, ci si trova bene ma per me non la ama, gliel'ho sempre detto e non mi ha mai contraddetto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Cosa ho capito? Ho capito che anche la persona più santa è capace di tradire! *Io sono convinta*, capisco che sia difficile da credere, *che non tradiro' mai più*, a me non interessa perché ho una bella famiglia e non voglio metterla a rischio, che però* in un momento mio di incomprensione con mio marito si è fatto strada il mio amico* nella mia vita, non sono scusanti, è così, conosco da anni l'amico e ho sempre avvertito di piacergli, ma non ho mai permesso di andare oltre perche ho sempre creduto nel mio rapporto sebbene anche io abbia avuto sempre attrazione per lui. Quando dico se non fossi stata impegnata avrei voluto una relazione con lui, è perché mi piace, mi piace anche caratterialmente (a parte la serialità). Sono onesta e lo dico, wolf ha interpretato male dicendo che quindi la colpa è di mio marito che è arrivato prima
> Il mio è un modo per dire che nonostante ama mio marito provo qualcosa per l'altro. Probabilmente avrei dovuto resistere ma non ce l'ho fatta!


E lo chiami amico.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Cosa ho capito? Ho capito che anche la persona più santa è capace di tradire! Io sono convinta, capisco che sia difficile da credere, che non tradiro' mai più, a me non interessa perché ho una bella famiglia e non voglio metterla a rischio, che però in un momento mio di incomprensione con mio marito si è fatto strada il mio amico nella mia vita, non sono scusanti, è così, conosco da anni l'amico e ho sempre avvertito di piacergli, ma non ho mai permesso di andare oltre perche ho sempre creduto nel mio rapporto sebbene anche io abbia avuto sempre attrazione per lui. Quando dico se non fossi stata impegnata avrei voluto una relazione con lui, è perché mi piace, mi piace anche caratterialmente (a parte la serialità). Sono onesta e lo dico, wolf ha interpretato male dicendo che quindi la colpa è di mio marito che è arrivato prima
> Il mio è un modo per dire che nonostante ama mio marito provo qualcosa per l'altro. Probabilmente avrei dovuto resistere *ma non ce l'ho fatta!*


Perdonami, ma perchè non ce l'hai fatta?

Il mio intento non è farti sentire in colpa. 

Ma sembra quasi che tu stia parlando di una te tutta dedita alla famiglia, che ama il marito. E di un'altra te che si è lasciata andare con questo amico. E che si è fra l'altro lasciata andare ben più che in amicizia, visto che dici che con lui avresti voluto una relazione.

Mi sembra te l'abbiano già scritto...ma è un'operazione pericolosa quella che stai tentando di fare.
Scinderti in parti, che non si incontrano e non si conoscono.

Ti assicuro che vivere scisse in se stesse non è una bellissima esperienza. Per come la vedo io.


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E lo chiami amico.


Nel senso che essendo delusa dal mio rapporto sono cambiata, siamo stati tutti e due a decidere di vederci. in questo senso dico "si è fatto strada", un tempo non sarebbe potuto succedere, almeno la penso così


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma perchè non ce l'hai fatta?
> 
> Il mio intento non è farti sentire in colpa.
> 
> ...


Lo so, ma infatti io non mi riconosco! Avrei dovuto resistere per tutti i miei principi, perche la famiglia per me è la cosa piu importante, ma non ce l'ho fatta a non vederlo. Non mi posso ora crocifiggere! È successo, ormai non posso tornare indietro purtroppo!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lo so, ma infatti io non mi riconosco! Avrei dovuto resistere per tutti i miei principi, perche la famiglia per me è la cosa piu importante, ma non ce l'ho fatta a non vederlo. Non mi posso ora crocifiggere! È successo, ormai non posso tornare indietro purtroppo!


Ok non puoi tornare indietro ma continua ad evitarlo


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lo so, ma infatti io non mi riconosco! Avrei dovuto resistere per tutti i miei principi, perche la famiglia per me è la cosa piu importante, ma non ce l'ho fatta a non vederlo. Non mi posso ora crocifiggere! È successo, ormai non posso tornare indietro purtroppo!



Ma perchè mai ti dovresti crocifiggere? E a proposito, smettila di farlo:smile:

Il punto è che non ti riconosci. Ed è un bel punto di partenza, secondo me. Sono seria.

Hai stupito te stessa con un'azione che non hai mai considerato possibile. Quindi hai la possibilità di incontrare una parte di te che non avevi ancora incontrato.

Puoi scegliere se ascoltarla. O ignorarla.

Io la ascolterei. 

Perchè ignorarla non la cancella, e dirti ok, è successo non ti fa muovere di un passo. 
Risponderle con le risposte conosciute che hai usato fin'ora ti mette solo nella condizione di crocifiggerti.

Prova solo ad ascoltare. mica è sempre necessario avere la risposta pronta, no?


----------



## georgemary (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai ti dovresti crocifiggere? E a proposito, smettila di farlo:smile:
> 
> Il punto è che non ti riconosci. Ed è un bel punto di partenza, secondo me. Sono seria.
> 
> ...


Si la ascolto, non rinnego quello che ho fatto! Probabilmente mi serviva. Io al momento sono turbata per la conclusione. Da un lato ne sono sollevata veramente lo dico, capisco che vi sembro pazza con questi sdoppiamenti, ma c'è una parte di me serena, che sa che non deve dire piu bugie, che vuole buttarsi alle spalle questa storia, un'altra che però ancora non era pronta a questa conclusione dall'oggi al domani, per me è stata una cosa importante! Dall'inizio dico che devo chiudere, ma non ho ragionato molto in questa storia, ho lasciato che predominassero gli istinti, ora devo ragionare!


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si la ascolto, non rinnego quello che ho fatto! *Probabilmente mi serviva.* Io al momento sono turbata per la conclusione. Da un lato ne sono sollevata veramente lo dico, capisco che vi sembro pazza con questi sdoppiamenti, ma c'è una parte di me serena, che sa che non deve dire piu bugie, che vuole buttarsi alle spalle questa storia, un'altra che però ancora non era pronta a questa conclusione dall'oggi al domani, per me è stata una cosa importante! Dall'inizio dico che devo chiudere, ma non ho ragionato molto in questa storia, *ho lasciato che predominassero gli istinti*, ora devo ragionare!



Per me non sei pazza

E la scissione è semplicemente un meccanismo di autodifesa.
E' il rimanerci incastrati dentro che non fa per niente bene.

Io al tuo posto ragionerei sui grassetti.

E userei anche l'istinto per farlo, non solo la ragione. 

Per capirti meglio. Per ascoltare a quali esigenze hai risposto scoprendoti tanto diversa da quella che immaginavi di essere.

Miei pensieri.


----------



## marietto (22 Aprile 2014)

Ciao georgemary...
Riconosco molti aspetti della mia esperienza di parecchi anni fa nelle cose che scrivi.
Anch'io ho finito per tradire i miei principi in un modo che non avrei creduto possibile, e soprattutto con una facilità che ancora oggi mi lascia basito. Nel mio caso ho vissuto con molta leggerezza il "durante", nel senso che i meccanismi di "sdoppiamento" hanno funzionato talmente bene da non consentirmi nemmeno di pormi il problema della mia "doppia vita". Per me è stato necessario lo shock della scoperta/confessione per ricominciare davvero a "ragionare" e per capire che i "sentimenti" che nutrivo per l'altra non erano che un'infatuazione per una persona che, in un momento in cui probabilmente ne avevo bisogno, alimentava alcune narcisistiche aspirazioni di "validazione" personale.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo "amico", trattandosi di un seriale, temo che abbia intuito la possibilità di ottenere uno "scalpo" particolarmente ambito (per questo tipo di persone riuscire a conquistare una persona "integerrima" e "irraggiungibile" da questo punto di vista è il massimo della soddisfazione), e non abbia resistito ad approfittarne. Il suo ritirarsi, a mio parere, potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che, proprio per il tipo di persona che sei, alla lunga diventeresti troppo "pericolosa" per lui.


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?ma nel caso di sandro quale luminol?ci saranno schizzi ovunque,tipo profondo rosso.....:rotfl:



che fai oscuro, mi rigiri la battuta... povero idiota senza fantasia. 

Sai che penso? penso in questo momento mi sento coglione, non tanto per le mie presunte corna, ma per essere qui a perdere il mio tempo con una persona stupida come te. 

Per quanto mi riguarda puoi continuare ad insultare il tal Sandro, a vuoto, e continuare virtualmente a recitare il personaggio che vorresti essere nella vita reale. 

Ti saluto coglionazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary...
> Riconosco molti aspetti della mia esperienza di parecchi anni fa nelle cose che scrivi.
> Anch'io ho finito per tradire i miei principi in un modo che non avrei creduto possibile, e soprattutto con una facilità che ancora oggi mi lascia basito. Nel mio caso ho vissuto con molta leggerezza il "durante", nel senso che i meccanismi di "sdoppiamento" hanno funzionato talmente bene da non consentirmi nemmeno di pormi il problema della mia "doppia vita". Per me è stato necessario lo shock della scoperta/confessione per ricominciare davvero a "ragionare" e per capire che i "sentimenti" che nutrivo per l'altra non erano che un'infatuazione per una persona che, in un momento in cui probabilmente ne avevo bisogno, *alimentava alcune narcisistiche aspirazioni di "validazione" personale.
> *
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo "amico", trattandosi di un seriale, temo che abbia *intuito la possibilità di ottenere uno "scalpo" particolarmente ambito (per questo tipo di persone riuscire a conquistare una persona "integerrima" e "irraggiungibile" da questo punto di vista è il massimo della soddisfazione*), e non abbia resistito ad approfittarne. Il suo ritirarsi, a mio parere, potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che, proprio per il tipo di persona che sei, alla lunga diventeresti troppo "pericolosa" per lui.


Per ottenere validazione narcisistica, come ho già scritto, una persona non vale l'altra.
Vale per te, Marietto, per l'amico di Georgemary e per lei.


----------



## marietto (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ottenere validazione narcisistica, come ho già scritto, una persona non vale l'altra.
> Vale per te, Marietto, per l'amico di Georgemary e per lei.


No, chiaro, serve la persona "giusta" nel momento "giusto", almeno per gli occasionali come me e la nostra amica, ma è comunque qualcosa che non necessariamente implica amore in senso più ampio. Per i seriali la validazione ritengo derivi più da situazione/tipologia della "preda" IMO.


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> da quando è stato beccato con 4 cloni 4 a raccontar cazzate.



Aspe... fatemi capire


un utente viene qui dentro, fa confidenze estremamente delicate, in uno dei momenti più brutti della propria vita. Cerca conforto e consigli... 
poi viene permesso ad altri utenti di usare quelle confidenze per offendere e sfottere.
ma solo io la trovo una cosa meschina, abominevole, da persone di merda? 

ok, ho fatto il multinick, in un momento di debolezza e poca lucidità (imperdonabile). 
ma davvero volete concentrarvi su questo e passare oltre al fatto che ogni volta che qualcuno arriva qui a raccontare i propri drammi viene permesso ad altri di usare le stesse confidenze per sfottere e offendere una persona in un momento di massima vulnerabilità?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Aspe... fatemi capire
> 
> 
> un utente viene qui dentro, fa confidenze estremamente delicate, in uno dei momenti più brutti della propria vita. Cerca conforto e consigli...
> ...


Visto che di solito chi viene qui lo fa per raccontare le sue pene senza doversi sdoppiare o quadruplicare direi che il tuo primo problema non è Oscuro e le sue risposte ma come stai messo tu.


----------



## lolapal (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Aspe... fatemi capire
> 
> 
> un utente viene qui dentro, fa confidenze estremamente delicate, in uno dei momenti più brutti della propria vita. Cerca conforto e consigli...
> ...


Ciao Sandro. 
Quando una persona è talmente confusa e disperata da sotoporre al pubblico ludibrio le proprie confidenze delicate, deve essere consapevole del rischio che comunque corre.
E so che ti sembrerà strano, ma anche gli sfottò e le prese in giro riescono in qualche modo a sbloccare e a far riflettere. Anche perché insieme a quelli, ci sono tanti utenti che rispondono per il loro sentire, con empatia e partecipazione ed è proprio a loro che si deve rispetto e anche un po' di gratitudine per il tempo che hanno speso per leggere e riflettere sulla tua storia. E a questi utenti il multinick fa cadere le palle...
Se una persona viene qui, sa che in qualche modo si deve mettere in discussione o almeno dovrebbe impararlo e capire anche che è meglio essere criticati che compatiti, almeno per me è stato così...


----------



## lolapal (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Visto che di solito chi viene qui lo fa per raccontare le sue pene senza doversi sdoppiare o quadruplicare direi che il tuo primo problema non è Oscuro e le sue risposte ma come stai messo tu.


"Non usare 7 parole dove ne bastano 4" (cit.Ocean's Eleven)

Appunto...

Ciao timidone!


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Ora però basta far deragliare il 3d di Georgemary


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sandro.
> Anche perché insieme a quelli, ci sono tanti utenti che rispondono per il loro sentire, con empatia e partecipazione ed è proprio a loro che si deve rispetto e anche *un po' di gratitudine per il tempo che hanno speso per leggere e riflettere sulla tua storia*. E a questi utenti il multinick fa cadere le palle...
> Se una persona viene qui, sa che in qualche modo si deve mettere in discussione o almeno dovrebbe impararlo e capire anche che è meglio essere criticati che compatiti, almeno per me è stato così...



Di sicuro va un enorme ringraziamento a tutti quelli che hanno dedicato il loro tempo alla mia storia. Ci sono state anche critiche costruttive, ma quelle a cui mi riferivo sopra non erano critiche ma solo prese per il culo.


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Di sicuro va un enorme ringraziamento a tutti quelli che hanno dedicato il loro tempo alla mia storia. Ci sono state anche critiche costruttive, ma quelle a cui mi riferivo sopra non erano critiche ma solo prese per il culo.



Purtroppo cìè sempre qualcuno che gode a prendere per il culo, però a volte uno espone le cose in modo da tirarsi addosso o perplessità o incredulità.

La tua storia io spero sempre NON sia vera.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lo so, ma infatti io non mi riconosco! Avrei dovuto resistere per tutti i miei principi, perche la famiglia per me è la cosa piu importante, ma non ce l'ho fatta a non vederlo. Non mi posso ora crocifiggere! È successo, ormai non posso tornare indietro purtroppo!


devi prendere il buono di questa storia....


----------



## lolapal (22 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si la ascolto, non rinnego quello che ho fatto! Probabilmente mi serviva. Io al momento sono turbata per la conclusione. Da un lato ne sono sollevata veramente lo dico, capisco che vi sembro pazza con questi sdoppiamenti, ma c'è una parte di me serena, che sa che non deve dire piu bugie, che vuole buttarsi alle spalle questa storia, un'altra che però ancora non era pronta a questa conclusione dall'oggi al domani, per me è stata una cosa importante! Dall'inizio dico che devo chiudere, ma non ho ragionato molto in questa storia, ho lasciato che predominassero gli istinti, ora devo ragionare!


Ciao georgemary. 
A me non sembri pazza, affatto.
Tu stessa hai detto che questa tua amicizia si è trasformata in una relazione da amanti quando c'è stata una crisi nel tuo matrimonio... io credo che sia semplicemente umano quello che ti è successo.
Se una parte di te ha ritrovato una serenità che avevi perduta, fai leva su questo. Pensa anche a quali sono state le motivazioni che ti hanno fatto "smettere di ragionare", quali esigenze, quali sensazioni, e vedi se in qualche modo riesci a riportarle nel tuo matrimonio.

Se guardi il bicchiere mezzo pieno: questa è l'occasione giusta per un cambiamento in positivo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary.
> A me non sembri pazza, affatto.
> Tu stessa hai detto che questa tua amicizia si è trasformata in una relazione da amanti quando c'è stata una crisi nel tuo matrimonio... io credo che sia semplicemente umano quello che ti è successo.
> Se una parte di te ha ritrovato una serenità che avevi perduta, fai leva su questo. Pensa anche a quali sono state le motivazioni che ti hanno fatto "smettere di ragionare", quali esigenze, quali sensazioni, e vedi se in qualche modo riesci a riportarle nel tuo matrimonio.
> ...


Uhm anche coltivare quel tipo di amicizia dovrebbe illuminare un suo bisogno.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary...
> Riconosco molti aspetti della mia esperienza di parecchi anni fa nelle cose che scrivi.
> Anch'io ho finito per tradire i miei principi in un modo che non avrei creduto possibile, e soprattutto con una facilità che ancora oggi mi lascia basito. Nel mio caso ho vissuto con molta leggerezza il "durante", nel senso che i meccanismi di "sdoppiamento" hanno funzionato talmente bene da non consentirmi nemmeno di pormi il problema della mia "doppia vita". Per me è stato necessario lo shock della scoperta/confessione per ricominciare davvero a "ragionare" e per capire che i "sentimenti" che nutrivo per l'altra non erano che un'infatuazione per una persona che, in un momento in cui probabilmente ne avevo bisogno, alimentava alcune narcisistiche aspirazioni di "validazione" personale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo "amico", trattandosi di un seriale, temo che abbia intuito la possibilità di ottenere uno "scalpo" particolarmente ambito (per questo tipo di persone riuscire a conquistare una persona "integerrima" e "irraggiungibile" da questo punto di vista è il massimo della soddisfazione), e non abbia resistito ad approfittarne. Il suo ritirarsi, a mio parere, potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che, proprio per il tipo di persona che sei, alla lunga diventeresti troppo "pericolosa" per lui.


Ma questo lo condivido, conoscendolo, non è mai stato un mistero! Sono una preda molto ambita per lui, è stato sincero nel dirmelo dall'inizio. Mi ha proprio detto che rappresentavo una doppia conquista, ma in quel momento non mi interessava essere una preda o no. Poi è cambiato il suo atteggiamento nel corso della storia, per questo insisto sulla sua sincerità, all'inizio manteneva le distanze cercando di non farsi coinvolgere affettivamente, poi si è fatto coinvolgere facendo anche il romantico. Io credo che stia cercando di cambiare, tra tutte le sue storie io sono la meno "pericolosa" in quanto ricattabile e soprattutto lontana se ho interpretato bene il tuo "pericolosa" o intendi altro. Quello che a me in questo momento non va giù non è tanto la chiusura, ma il suo essere "normale" e l'affermare che il nostro rapporto è molto mentale e che si è trasformato diventando amanti ma gli sembra stupido perderlo anche se capisce che per me è difficile e quindi dice che quando vorrò parlargli lui ci sarà sempre per me e che mi aspetta.


----------



## lolapal (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhm anche coltivare quel tipo di amicizia dovrebbe illuminare un suo bisogno.


Ciao Brunetta. 
Io intendevo semplicemente dire alla nostra nuova amica di cercare di volgere l'esperienza in positivo, di capire di cosa ha bisogno e di riportarlo nel suo matrimonio, questo perché sono dell'idea che soffocare tutto dentro di sé non sia comunque la cosa migliore da fare. Anche se sei una persona convinta della fedeltà e che ti rendi conto di aver avuto un "momento" di mancamento, perché errare è umano, rendersi conto di come si è e di come ci si è in qualche modo trasformati, è una crescita, è un modo per evitare di trasformarsi in una pentola a pressione.
Non si può tornare indietro facendo finta che tutto è come prima...


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhm anche coltivare quel tipo di amicizia dovrebbe illuminare un suo bisogno.


??? non mi è chiaro cosa tu intenda.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ??? non mi è chiaro cosa tu intenda.


Non lo so . Intendo dire che non so cosa riveli il tuo coltivare un amicizia di quel tipo con un uomo di quel tipo.
Prova a immaginare tuo marito che raccogliesse confidenze di una donna bella e seduttiva che gli racconta che si fa un po' tutti e si vuol fare anche lui.
Tu cosa penseresti?
Non solo penseresti che anche lui vuole essere della serie ma che se non lo facesse sarebbe comunque un modo morboso, mascherato, di partecipare a uno stile di vita che non ha il coraggio di vivere ma lo affascina. Non pensi? O cos'altro penseresti?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta.
> Io intendevo semplicemente dire alla nostra nuova amica di cercare di volgere l'esperienza in positivo, di capire di cosa ha bisogno e di riportarlo nel suo matrimonio, questo perché sono dell'idea che soffocare tutto dentro di sé non sia comunque la cosa migliore da fare. Anche se sei una persona convinta della fedeltà e che ti rendi conto di aver avuto un "momento" di mancamento, perché errare è umano, rendersi conto di come si è e di come ci si è in qualche modo trasformati, è una crescita, è un modo per evitare di trasformarsi in una pentola a pressione.
> Non si può tornare indietro facendo finta che tutto è come prima...


Per me per volgerla in positivo deve capire l'iter, le istanze che l'hanno portata a quel punto.
Il tradimento vissuto è l'uovo ma la gallina se l'è coccolata.
Mi spiego?


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so . Intendo dire che non so cosa riveli il tuo coltivare un amicizia di quel tipo con un uomo di quel tipo.
> Prova a immaginare tuo marito che raccogliesse confidenze di una donna bella e seduttiva che gli racconta che si fa un po' tutti e si vuol fare anche lui.
> Tu cosa penseresti?
> Non solo penseresti che anche lui vuole essere della serie ma che se non lo facesse sarebbe comunque un modo morboso, mascherato, di partecipare a uno stile di vita che non ha il coraggio di vivere ma lo affascina. Non pensi? O cos'altro penseresti?


Si ho capito, ma non parlavamo solo di questo, l'amicizia non è incominciata così, questo è uno dei tanti argomenti.
Però capisco quello che vuoi dire e vedendo il tutto dall'esterno la penserei come te!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary...
> Riconosco molti aspetti della mia esperienza di parecchi anni fa nelle cose che scrivi.
> Anch'io ho finito per tradire i miei principi in un modo che non avrei creduto possibile, e soprattutto con una facilità che ancora oggi mi lascia basito. Nel mio caso ho vissuto con molta leggerezza il "durante", nel senso che i meccanismi di "sdoppiamento" hanno funzionato talmente bene da non consentirmi nemmeno di pormi il problema della mia "doppia vita". Per me è stato necessario lo shock della scoperta/confessione per ricominciare davvero a "ragionare" e per capire che i "sentimenti" che nutrivo per l'altra non erano che un'infatuazione per una persona che, in un momento in cui probabilmente ne avevo bisogno, alimentava alcune narcisistiche aspirazioni di "validazione" personale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo "amico", trattandosi di un seriale, temo che abbia intuito la possibilità di ottenere uno "scalpo" particolarmente ambito (per questo tipo di persone riuscire a conquistare una persona "integerrima" e "irraggiungibile" da questo punto di vista è il massimo della soddisfazione), e non abbia resistito ad approfittarne. Il suo ritirarsi, a mio parere, potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che, proprio per il tipo di persona che sei, alla lunga diventeresti troppo "pericolosa" per lui.


quoto


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Mi ha contattato di nuovo...
ribadendo che mi vuole fin troppo bene e che era la cosa giusta da fare e che lui non ha finto niente in tutto questo tempo.

Ma a che pro lo fa?
Per pulirsi la coscienza? O come dice Fiammetta per tenermi "buona"?
MA!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi ha contattato di nuovo...
> ribadendo che mi vuole fin troppo bene e che era la cosa giusta da fare e che lui non ha finto niente in tutto questo tempo.
> 
> Ma a che pro lo fa?
> ...


Ognuno ha una propria verità che serve a se stesso.
Perché ti chiedi se ti vuole manipolare. Lui fa quel che sente. Può essere manipolatore inconsapevole.
Vuole sentirsi a posto con te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ma non parlavamo solo di questo, l'amicizia non è incominciata così, questo è uno dei tanti argomenti.
> Però capisco quello che vuoi dire e vedendo il tutto dall'esterno la penserei come te!


L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è già difficile e ambigua in sé e rari sono i casi di amicizia pura. Nel vostro caso pura non era perché vi siete sempre piaciuti.
Un'amicizia iniziata per qualunque ragione che poi prende una piega di quel tipo con quel tipo di confidenze viene ancor più inquinata dall'ambiguità di confidenze inerenti l'ambito della vita sentimentale e sessuale.
Se cerchi di ignorare che il tradimento è stato solo l'epilogo preparato nel tempo, ignori te stessa.


----------



## oceansize (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi ha contattato di nuovo...
> ribadendo che mi vuole fin troppo bene e che era la cosa giusta da fare e che lui non ha finto niente in tutto questo tempo.
> 
> Ma a che pro lo fa?
> ...


bo a me un po' mi puzza il suo comportamento, in ogni caso adesso non è tanto importante cosa dice o fa lui. 
devi tutelarti tu, magari spiegagli che la cosa ti ha travolto e che tu non sei come lui che hai un interruttore. 
chiedigli di non farsi vivo e di lasciarti in pace, se davvero ti vuol bene come dice rispetterà la tua richiesta. 
se non lo fa allora forse tutto sto candore da parte sua non c'è.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha una propria verità che serve a se stesso.
> Perché ti chiedi se ti vuole manipolare. Lui fa quel che sente. Può essere manipolatore inconsapevole.
> Vuole sentirsi a posto con te.


ma non è che mi chiedo qualcosa in particolare?  Mi sono iscritta per scambiare opinioni e per capire come degli estranei vedano la storia dall'esterno, tutto qui!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma non è che mi chiedo qualcosa in particolare?  Mi sono iscritta per scambiare opinioni e per capire come degli estranei vedano la storia dall'esterno, tutto qui!


Ti chiedi se potrai ancora "averlo". Lui risponde che per lui è stato così gratificante "averti" come "amica" che può perdere l'amante ma non quella "amicizia".
Tutto qui una cippa lippa :carneval:


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è già difficile e ambigua in sé e rari sono i casi di amicizia pura. Nel vostro caso pura non era perché vi siete sempre piaciuti.


Si ma non ce lo siamo mai detti, io ho sempre percepito di piacergli, lui sostiene invece di non aver capito mai nulla, anzi è stato molto ma molto sorpreso dalla scoperta.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'amicizia iniziata per qualunque ragione che poi prende una piega di quel tipo con quel tipo di confidenze viene ancor più inquinata dall'ambiguità di confidenze inerenti l'ambito della vita sentimentale e sessuale.
> Se cerchi di ignorare che il tradimento è stato solo l'epilogo preparato nel tempo, ignori te stessa.


No ma figurati, non nego niente, mi fa piacere ascoltare la tua opinione, altrimenti non scriverei in un forum, in effetti c'è stata un'evoluzione, è iniziata "normale" e poi si è trasformata, è incominciata voglio dire con la richiesta di pareri femminili e poi si è evoluta come già vi ho raccontato, può essere che fosse annunciato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si ma non ce lo siamo mai detti, io ho sempre percepito di piacergli, lui sostiene invece di non aver capito mai nulla, anzi è stato molto ma molto sorpreso dalla scoperta.
> 
> 
> 
> No ma figurati, non nego niente, mi fa piacere ascoltare la tua opinione, altrimenti non scriverei in un forum, in effetti c'è stata un'evoluzione, è iniziata "normale" e poi si è trasformata, è incominciata voglio dire con la richiesta di pareri femminili e poi si è evoluta come già vi ho raccontato, può essere che fosse annunciato.


Credo che ora tu debba rifletterci un po' senza rispondere.
Rispondere porta a cercare argomenti per sostenere un confronto e non a confrontarsi con se stessi.
Vedere il proprio vissuto da angolazioni diverse è faticoso e non si riesce al primo invito


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti chiedi se potrai ancora "averlo". Lui risponde che per lui è stato così gratificante "averti" come "amica" che può perdere l'amante ma non quella "amicizia".
> Tutto qui una cippa lippa :carneval:


No dicendovi che mi aveva contattato, non mi stavo chiedendo se potevo ancora "averlo", vi chiedevo semplicemente cosa ne pensavate, tu puoi avere un'opinione, uno un'altra e via dicendo. In questo momento ho molto bisogno di parlare, per questo mi sono iscritta. Anche perchè è da una settimana che gli ho detto che non doveva parlarmi e lui invece oggi mi ha contattato, avrei dovuto non rispondergli.


cippa lippa???


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si ma non ce lo siamo mai detti, io ho sempre percepito di piacergli, lui sostiene invece di non aver capito mai nulla, anzi è stato molto ma molto sorpreso dalla scoperta.
> 
> 
> 
> No ma figurati, non nego niente, mi fa piacere ascoltare la tua opinione, altrimenti non scriverei in un forum, in effetti c'è stata un'evoluzione, è iniziata "normale" e poi si è trasformata, è incominciata voglio dire con la richiesta di pareri femminili e poi si è evoluta come già vi ho raccontato, può essere che fosse annunciato.


secondo me si è fatto un paio di scrupoli. Da come lo hai descritto non gli succede spesso, quindi approfittane. Non può venirti altro che casino, da questa storia, secondo me.


----------



## oceansize (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No dicendovi che mi aveva contattato, non mi stavo chiedendo se potevo ancora "averlo", vi chiedevo semplicemente cosa ne pensavate, tu puoi avere un'opinione, uno un'altra e via dicendo. In questo momento ho molto bisogno di parlare, per questo mi sono iscritta. Anche perchè è da una settimana che gli ho detto che non doveva parlarmi e lui invece oggi mi ha contattato, avrei dovuto non rispondergli.
> 
> 
> cippa lippa???


non doveva contattarti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No dicendovi che mi aveva contattato, non mi stavo chiedendo se potevo ancora "averlo", vi chiedevo semplicemente cosa ne pensavate, tu puoi avere un'opinione, uno un'altra e via dicendo. In questo momento ho molto bisogno di parlare, per questo mi sono iscritta. Anche perchè è da una settimana che gli ho detto che non doveva parlarmi e lui invece oggi mi ha contattato, avrei dovuto non rispondergli.
> 
> 
> cippa lippa???


Cippa lippa perché tendi a semplificare quello che ti viene detto eppure si comprende bene che non sei una "sempliciotta". Io non ti vedo pronta a rivedere davvero l'accaduto.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me si è fatto un paio di scrupoli. Da come lo hai descritto non gli succede spesso, quindi approfittane. Non può venirti altro che casino, da questa storia, secondo me.


Di che devo approfittare, scusa?


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cippa lippa perché tendi a semplificare quello che ti viene detto eppure si comprende bene che non sei una "sempliciotta". Io non ti vedo pronta a rivedere davvero l'accaduto.


Mi dispiace che ti sia fatta questa idea, non credo di semplificare quello che mi viene detto. Posso trovarmi d'accordo o non d'accordo, mi può piacere un intervento ed un altro no, ma non credo di ignorarli.
Molto probabilmente non sono pronta, la cosa è troppo fresca.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che ti sia fatta questa idea, non credo di semplificare quello che mi viene detto. Posso trovarmi d'accordo o non d'accordo, mi può piacere un intervento ed un altro no, ma non credo di ignorarli.
> Molto probabilmente non sono pronta, la cosa è troppo fresca.


Non era un giudizio negativo. Era una esplicitazione di quel che accade quando non si è pronti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Di che devo approfittare, scusa?


del fatto che si sia tirato indietro prima che tu ci cascassi dentro con tutte e due le scarpe. Anche per tradire, bisogna esserci portati.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> del fatto che si sia tirato indietro prima che tu ci cascassi dentro con tutte e due le scarpe. Anche per tradire, bisogna esserci portati.


io credo di esserci cascata anche con le calze! Ma passerà!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> io credo di esserci cascata anche con le calze! Ma passerà!


naaa... non ti sei fatta ancora sgamare dal consorte, no? quindi ancora un piede all'asciutto ce l'hai. Io ti consiglio di tenercelo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> io credo di esserci cascata anche con le calze! Ma passerà!


Passa ai sandali :up:


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> non ti ho risposto? Io penso di sì! Ma non te lo so dire se era un tradimento mentale quello quando mi confidava le altre storie, forse era un suo modo per lavarsi la coscienza, anche perchè io l'ho sempre criticato, mica gli dicevo "bravo!", poi non conosco la sua attuale compagna, quindi non mi sento complice, se la conoscessi e fosse anche lei mia amica non credo che sarebbe nato questo rapporto. Io sono un pochino più grande di lui e forse essendo sempre stata da quando ci conosciamo *impegnata seriamente *ed *essendo molto seria*, lui cercava qualcuno che gli facesse capire che sbagliava, mica te lo so dire com'è nato questo rapporto. Però ho sempre percepito di piacergli, ma appunto non è mai successo niente perchè nonostante mi raccontasse tutto, anche cose molto intime, ho sempre mantenuto le distanze e non gli ho mai fatto capire che anche lui mi piaceva come persona (a parte essere seriale), poi è successo così all'improvviso dopo anni.
> Ripeto, lui essendo seriale, come ha ben detto perplesso, è capace di scindere sesso e sentimento quindi è capace di ritornare amici, di parlare normalmente, io no, al momento se lo penso, mica lo penso come amico e non so mai se ci riuscirò.
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso che fai sull'irresistibile, è una cosa che sento, non è che mi voglia cullare dell'idea, è stato lui stesso a dirmelo, tanto che non mi ha voluto vedere, una volta presa la decisione, io gli ho detto di vederci alla luce del sole e lui mi ha detto che sarebbe impossibile che non succedesse niente e quindi ha preferito così, lui dice di continuare a sentirci, parlando di altro, mica parlavamo solo delle sue avventure, ma io al momento non riesco e per me è meglio chiudere, anche se la cosa mi pesa molto.



Mi sento particolarmente cinica: eri la fortezza eburnea da scalare, la conquista impossibile da tentare.
Ma lui ce l'ha fatta. Hai capitolato, nonostante tutti i tuoi principi, e ti sei lasciata sedurre.
Non rappresenti più una sfida e dunque non gli interessi più.
Per lasciarti ha inventato una scusa che sembrasse 'nobile' ai tuoi occhi, in modo che tu ti sentissi in obbligo di rispettarla, e quindi ha tirato fuori la storia del non voler più essere traditore e rispettare il suo vincolo matrimoniale.
Che ne dici? Brutta, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sento particolarmente cinica: eri la fortezza eburnea da scalare, la conquista impossibile da tentare.
> Ma lui ce l'ha fatta. Hai capitolato, nonostante tutti i tuoi principi, e ti sei lasciata sedurre.
> Non rappresenti più una sfida e dunque non gli interessi più.
> Per lasciarti ha inventato una scusa che sembrasse 'nobile' ai tuoi occhi, in modo che tu ti sentissi in obbligo di rispettarla, e quindi ha tirato fuori la storia del non voler più essere traditore e rispettare il suo vincolo matrimoniale.
> Che ne dici? Brutta, eh?


Un pochetto ma plausibile.


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un pochetto ma plausibile.


Già; a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca.
Ci sarebbe da rimanere amici solo per sapere se tra un po' riprenderà a farfalloneggiare in giro.
Ma a dire il vero è una curiosità da due soldi. Voglio dire: chissenefrega se si è redento oppure no o se gli è apparsa la madonnina nera di Montserrat. 
E' la nostra amica, qui, che adesso si ritrova tra le mani una nuova sé con cui fare i conti.
E direi che l'argomento è molto più interessante di lui


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sento particolarmente cinica: eri la fortezza eburnea da scalare, la conquista impossibile da tentare.
> Ma lui ce l'ha fatta. Hai capitolato, nonostante tutti i tuoi principi, e ti sei lasciata sedurre.
> Non rappresenti più una sfida e dunque non gli interessi più.
> Per lasciarti ha inventato una scusa che sembrasse 'nobile' ai tuoi occhi, in modo che tu ti sentissi in obbligo di rispettarla, e quindi ha tirato fuori la storia del non voler più essere traditore e rispettare il suo vincolo matrimoniale.
> Che ne dici? Brutta, eh?


no non e' brutto e' quello che penserei anch'io dall'esterno non essendo la interessata.
La storia l'ho vissuta io e non posso mettere tutti i particolari, non si Sa mai qualcuno coinvolto possa capire.
Io sono fermamente convinta del contrario, ma non e' che mi sono iscritta a questo forum per fare la sua difesa 
Mi ci sono iscritta perche di questa storia non Sa nessuno e ne avevo bisogno di parlare, quindi accetto tutto quello che mi si dice, ci rifletto e ne traggo le conseguenze


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> no non e' brutto e' quello che penserei anch'io dall'esterno non essendo la interessata.
> La storia l'ho vissuta io e non posso mettere tutti i particolari, non si Sa mai qualcuno coinvolto possa capire.
> Io sono fermamente convinta del contrario, ma non e' che mi sono iscritta a questo forum per fare la sua difesa
> Mi ci sono iscritta perche di questa storia non Sa nessuno e ne avevo bisogno di parlare, quindi accetto tutto quello che mi si dice, ci rifletto e ne traggo le conseguenze


E ci credo, che avessi e abbia bisogno di parlarne!
Benvenuta, intanto 

E' stato oggi o ieri che ti ha ricontattata (scusa, ma non mi ricordo più :unhappy? Tu che hai fatto? Hai lasciato cadere lì la cosa o gli hai risposto?


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Già; a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca.
> Ci sarebbe da rimanere amici solo per sapere se tra un po' riprenderà a farfalloneggiare in giro.
> Ma a dire il vero è una curiosità da due soldi. Voglio dire: chissenefrega se si è redento oppure no o se gli è apparsa la madonnina nera di Montserrat.
> E' la nostra amica, qui, che adesso si ritrova tra le mani una nuova sé con cui fare i conti.
> E direi che l'argomento è molto più interessante di lui


vabe' anche se rimanessimo amici non credo che sia cosi' cinico da ricominciare a raccontarmi le sue scappatelle, a meno che appunto volesse riprovarci. Io ripeto, lo vedo sincero, certo conoscendolo, un po' di dubbio ce l'ho sulla riuscita. Cioe' tutta la vita riuscira' ad evitare le tentazioni? Con il suo debole per le donne? Non saprei, al momento vedo una riuscita a breve termine non a lungo termine. Io comunque glielo auguro!
per quanto riguarda me certo ho scoperto un'altra me, ma mica l'avermi sedotta e' stata solo una sua colpa? Anzi credo che sia stata io a dargli l'input, senza il mio input lui non ci avrebbe mai provato, non lo ha mai fatto in tutti questi anni, sono stata io a fargli capire che poteva. Si come dice Brunetta gia' eravamo complici, ma credo che saremmo rimasti sempre tali senza il mio input. 
Per il resto io cerchero' di buttarmi questa storia alle spalle e a prendere quel che di positivo c'e' stato ed a pensare al mio matrimonio.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E ci credo, che avessi e abbia bisogno di parlarne!
> Benvenuta, intanto
> 
> E' stato oggi o ieri che ti ha ricontattata (scusa, ma non mi ricordo più :unhappy? Tu che hai fatto? Hai lasciato cadere lì la cosa o gli hai risposto?


oggi, sono stata scema e gli ho risposto a monosillabi  avrei dovuto ignorarlo perche' eravamo rimasti che non ci dovevamo sentire!
mi ha ribadito che lui mi vuole un gran bene, che ha preso questa decisione di voler cambiare, che una parte di lui pensa di essere un cretino a rinunciare a me, che lui mi adora, ma che doveva chiudere a distanza per rimanere coerente con se stesso, che se ci fossimo visti saremmo stati di nuovo insieme e per lui sarebbe in questo momento un fallimento con se stesso, vuole provare a cambiare, che questa e' la scelta giusta per i nostri rapporti e le nostre vite e poi mi ha fatto la battuta che tutto questo doveva succedere quando ancora era un diavolo perche' stravede per me e rinunciare a me e' difficile, che io dovevo stare con lui e che e' un peccato! Ed io che gli dovevo dire? Gli ho detto quello che gia' gli avevo detto e cioe' che e' giusto chiudere, ma che avrei preferito vederlo, anche perche' io di certo non gli sarei saltato addosso, il problema forse lui e'.

Ragazzi la cosa e' troppo recente, a poco a poco cerchero' di non parlargli, e' stato lui a voler ribadire di nuovo tutto! Io sono stata buona una settimana per i fatti miei!


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

Non potrebbe essere che la moglie ha qualche sospetto e lui si e' spaventato?


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma questo lo condivido, conoscendolo, non è mai stato un mistero! Sono una preda molto ambita per lui, è stato sincero nel dirmelo dall'inizio. Mi ha proprio detto che rappresentavo una doppia conquista, ma in quel momento non mi interessava essere una preda o no. Poi è cambiato il suo atteggiamento nel corso della storia, per questo insisto sulla sua sincerità, all'inizio manteneva le distanze cercando di non farsi coinvolgere affettivamente, poi si è fatto coinvolgere facendo anche il romantico. Io credo che stia cercando di cambiare, tra tutte le sue storie io sono la meno "pericolosa" in quanto ricattabile e soprattutto lontana se ho interpretato bene il tuo "pericolosa" o intendi altro. Quello che a me in questo momento non va giù non è tanto la chiusura, ma il suo essere "normale" e l'affermare che il nostro rapporto è molto mentale e che si è trasformato diventando amanti ma gli sembra stupido perderlo anche se capisce che per me è difficile e quindi dice che quando vorrò parlargli lui ci sarà sempre per me e che mi aspetta.


Le persone che non sono particolarmente "scafate" nelle relazioni clandestine e che ci finiscono con motivazioni sentimentali importanti (reali o percepite che siano) rischiano di prendere delle "scuffie" epiche e di arrivare a combinare disastri di discreta gravità per se stesse e anche per l'amante. In questo senso tu non sei la meno "pericolosa" delle sue conquiste, ma quella più a rischio. E' possibile che abbia pensato di "raffreddare" un po' il tuo coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sento particolarmente cinica: eri la fortezza eburnea da scalare, la conquista impossibile da tentare.
> Ma lui ce l'ha fatta. Hai capitolato, nonostante tutti i tuoi principi, e ti sei lasciata sedurre.
> Non rappresenti più una sfida e dunque non gli interessi più.
> Per lasciarti ha inventato una scusa che sembrasse 'nobile' ai tuoi occhi, in modo che tu ti sentissi in obbligo di rispettarla, e quindi ha tirato fuori la storia del non voler più essere traditore e rispettare il suo vincolo matrimoniale.
> Che ne dici? Brutta, eh?


Molto plausibile, ma drizzerei le antenne sul ri-contatto, non vorrei che fosse anche più brutta (e cinica...)


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> no non e' brutto e' quello che penserei anch'io dall'esterno non essendo la interessata.
> La storia l'ho vissuta io e non posso mettere tutti i particolari, non si Sa mai qualcuno coinvolto possa capire.
> Io sono fermamente convinta del contrario, ma non e' che mi sono iscritta a questo forum per fare la sua difesa
> Mi ci sono iscritta perche di questa storia non Sa nessuno e ne avevo bisogno di parlare, quindi accetto tutto quello che mi si dice, ci rifletto e ne traggo le conseguenze


sicuramente, vivendola in prima persona hai molto di più il "polso" della vicenda .
A volte però, da dentro la scena hai una percezione incompleta delle cose (specialmente se indossi gli "occhiali rosa" della persona sentimentalmente coinvolta), e ti devi allontanare un po' per inquadrare bene l'insieme...


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere che la moglie ha qualche sospetto e lui si e' spaventato?


No! Lo escludo, ma non c'è nessun seriale pentito? È cosi difficile credergli?


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No! Lo escludo, ma non c'è nessun seriale pentito? È cosi difficile credergli?


Abbastanza... 
Seriali pentiti non ne conosco, se non a seguito di "eventi traumatici", ma non mi sembra sia il suo caso...


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Molto plausibile, ma drizzerei le antenne sul ri-contatto, non vorrei che fosse anche più brutta (e cinica...)


???


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No! Lo escludo, ma non c'è nessun seriale pentito? È cosi difficile credergli?


Seriale pentito è una contraddizione in termini!! :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No! Lo escludo, ma non c'è nessun seriale pentito? È cosi difficile credergli?



Come fai ad escluderlo?

Non parlo di te e di voi due.

Se lui è un seriale lei potrebbe avere scoperto qualcosa, magari da qualche delusa usa e getta.

Mai dire mai nella vita.

Non so se ci sono pentiti, ne ricordo uno che solo per avere tradito una volta dopo anni era in crisi totale, mi sfugge il nome, credo Giorgio.

Io ho constatato personalmente che anche se tradiscono hanno una fifa blu di essere scoperti.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Le persone che non sono particolarmente "scafate" nelle relazioni clandestine e che ci finiscono con motivazioni sentimentali importanti (reali o percepite che siano) rischiano di prendere delle "scuffie" epiche e di arrivare a combinare disastri di discreta gravità per se stesse e anche per l'amante. In questo senso tu non sei la meno "pericolosa" delle sue conquiste, ma quella più a rischio. E' possibile che abbia pensato di "raffreddare" un po' il tuo coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale.


La penserei come te se ci fossero occasioni di vederci, ma non ce ne sono e conoscendo tutte le sue storie io sono veramente la meno pericolosa. Sul coinvolgimento emotivo potrebbe essere invece.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ???


"raffreddare" ma non troppo, "riscaldare" ogni tanto, mantenere i "privilegi", evitando i "rischi". 
Ma ti auguro di no... Forse sono troppo malizioso io...


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come fai ad escluderlo?
> 
> Non parlo di te e di voi due.
> 
> ...


Credo di no, lei non ha mai sospettato nulla e cmq credo che se fosse questa la motivazione me l'avrebbe detto. Non credo proprio. Poi tutto può essere!


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> La penserei come te se ci fossero occasioni di vederci, ma non ce ne sono e conoscendo tutte le sue storie io sono veramente la meno pericolosa. Sul coinvolgimento emotivo potrebbe essere invece.


Ma guarda che in queste cose è proprio il coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale a determinare la pericolosità, non le occasioni.
E' già capitato che madri di famiglia mollassero tutto per presentarsi alla porta del presunto grande amore.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> "raffreddare" ma non troppo, "riscaldare" ogni tanto, mantenere i "privilegi", evitando i "rischi".
> Ma ti auguro di no... Forse sono troppo malizioso io...


No la penso pure io un po' cosi'. L'unica differenza è che credo che lui voglia cambiare veramente. Non so se ci riuscirà, ma credo che ci voglia provare, ma conoscendosi anche lui è in dubbio, non lo so se lo faccia appositamente o inconsciamente di ribadIre il fatto di tenerci a me. Fatto sta è come se non volesse interrompere un legame, lo fa con un fine, lo fa perché si sente di fare Così non lo so, cmq è anche un'abitudine, è da un anno che parliamo ogni giorno, prima parlavamo ma dall'inizio della storia si è intensificato il rapporto. Cmq grazie a tutti per gli interventi.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma guarda che in queste cose è proprio il coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale a determinare la pericolosità, non le occasioni.
> E' già capitato che madri di famiglia mollassero tutto per presentarsi alla porta del presunto grande amore.


Hai perfettamente ragione, anche se non abbiamo mai pensato di lasciare minimamente i rispettivi partner, semmai era più vediamoci quando è possibile, il che ti garantisco che è difficilissimo ed ad essere coinvolta sentimentalmente non sembravo solo io ma anche lui, può essere stata una strategia come dicono in tanti che hanno scritto, solo lui può  saperlo veramente, lui fino ad oggi ha ribadito di no.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, anche se non abbiamo mai pensato di lasciare minimamente i rispettivi partner, semmai era più vediamoci quando è possibile, il che ti garantisco che è difficilissimo ed ad essere coinvolta sentimentalmente non sembravo solo io ma anche lui, può essere stata una strategia come dicono in tanti che hanno scritto, solo lui può  saperlo veramente, lui fino ad oggi ha ribadito di no.


Cerca un attimo di ragionare. Lui tradisce la moglie da anni e la moglie non sospetta nulla.
Perché questo accade? Non è perché lei una poveretta demente, come qualcuno potrebbe ipotizzare, ma perché lui a lei presenta una sua verità.
Un seriale vive a compartimenti stagni da una parte la moglie e dall'altre le conquiste. 
Con te lui rappresentava un altro sé quello sincero che non doveva nascondere nulla. Tu eri funzionale al suo equilibrio.
Questo non significa che il rapporto con te fosse limpido, era comunque funzionale a quel tipo di personalità.
Diventando tu amante non è potuto più essere con te quello che era. Del resto anche tu ti rendi conto che non può più raccontarti dei suoi tradimenti.
Quindi il rapporto con te lui lo deve ristrutturare in funzione dei suoi bisogni.
In tutto ciò l'idea di autenticità è lontana da lui perché lui è autentico solo ricomponendo tutti i suoi aspetti.
Ma com'è negli altri aspetti tu non lo sai, come non lo sa la moglie e come non lo sanno le altre.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Aprile 2014)

*Cara Georgemary*

Sei molto dolce.
Troppo.
Io al tuo posto sarei MORTALMENTE OFFESA dall'indelicatezza di questo tuo "amico". Mortalmente offesa. E per evitare di prendermela con me, perché ho tradito mio marito, e per evitare di rodermi col chiedermi il come sia possibile che l'amico torni ad essere amico da amante che è stato, beh...
cosa aspetti a fargli vedere quanto male ti ha fatto e ti sta facendo??

Ma due sberle diritte in piena faccia! Dai retta alla zia Fantastica. Salvati, finché sei in tempo, perché qui rischi di annegare, perché tu sei innamorata, figliola mia. Innamorata.
Invece di sfrucugliarti il cervello, e far sanguinare il cuore, mollagli due sberle. Un amico che non si accorge di come stai, che amico è? Ma che vada affanculo. Ma davvero. Lui, la sua burattina che ha per donna fissa e tutte le amanti del cazzo con cui è stato. Tu non sei come loro, tu hai un cuore. Faglielo sapere. Ma dura, eh!


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca un attimo di ragionare. Lui tradisce la moglie da anni e la moglie non sospetta nulla.
> Perché questo accade? Non è perché lei una poveretta demente, come qualcuno potrebbe ipotizzare, ma perché lui a lei presenta una sua verità.
> Un seriale vive a compartimenti stagni da una parte la moglie e dall'altre le conquiste.
> Con te lui rappresentava un altro sé quello sincero che non doveva nascondere nulla. Tu eri funzionale al suo equilibrio.
> ...


Carissima Brunetta  ti garantisco che ragiono e mi sta facendo molto bene parlarne e confrontarmi. Solo che nel corso della nostra storia ho visto dei cambiamenti in lui non necessari ai fini della storia e del suo proseguimento, ormai era incominciata e non doveva convincermi con favolette varie. È stato lui a incominciare a parlare di esclusività ed io gli sorridevo e gli dicevo che era molto difficile credergli visto che da anni tradiva la moglie, quindi perché mai gli dicevo dovresti adesso essere fedele a me? E lui ad insisistere che io ero diversa, che con me ci si sarebbe messo, che ormai non gli interessavano le altre, che pensava solo a me, che gli pesava non avermi vicina. Io non gli ho mai chiesto esclusività, naturalmente essendo cambiato il rapporto gli ho detto solo di confessarsi con qualcun altro e che io non volevo raccontato nulla e lui di tanto in tanto aveva questa cosa di ribadire che c'ero solo io, ma io me lo sono preso per come è, cioe' so che e' traditore, che se una ci prova anche se non gli piace da impazzire lui ci va anche solo per curiosita', siamo in pochi a conoscere questa sua natura. Non me lo so spiegare perche mi doveva presentare questa nuova verità, non sono psicologa, solo lui lo sa se mentiva o no e a che pro lo faceva, io credo di avergli dimostrato subito interesse e che non mi importava il fatto che fosse traditore e delle altre di cui so anche nome e cognome, certo logicamente non avrebbe dovuto raccontarmi niente, è l'unica cosa che gli ho chiesto. Quindi che ti devo dire? Solo lui sa cosa vuole veramente.


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei molto dolce.
> Troppo.
> Io al tuo posto sarei MORTALMENTE OFFESA dall'indelicatezza di questo tuo "amico". Mortalmente offesa. E per evitare di prendermela con me, perché ho tradito mio marito, e per evitare di rodermi col chiedermi il come sia possibile che l'amico torni ad essere amico da amante che è stato, beh...
> cosa aspetti a fargli vedere quanto male ti ha fatto e ti sta facendo??
> ...


Fantastica sei fantastica! Un grosso bacio!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Carissima Brunetta  ti garantisco che ragiono e mi sta facendo molto bene parlarne e confrontarmi. Solo che nel corso della nostra storia ho visto dei cambiamenti in lui non necessari ai fini della storia e del suo proseguimento, ormai era incominciata e non doveva convincermi con favolette varie. È stato lui a incominciare a parlare di esclusività ed io gli sorridevo e gli dicevo che era molto difficile credergli visto che da anni tradiva la moglie, quindi perché mai gli dicevo dovresti adesso essere fedele a me? E lui ad insisistere che io ero diversa, che con me ci si sarebbe messo, che ormai non gli interessavano le altre, che pensava solo a me, che gli pesava non avermi vicina. Io non gli ho mai chiesto esclusività, naturalmente essendo cambiato il rapporto gli ho detto solo di confessarsi con qualcun altro e che io non volevo raccontato nulla e lui di tanto in tanto aveva questa cosa di ribadire che c'ero solo io, ma io me lo sono preso per come è, cioe' so che e' traditore, che se una ci prova anche se non gli piace da impazzire lui ci va anche solo per curiosita', siamo in pochi a conoscere questa sua natura. Non me lo so spiegare perche mi doveva presentare questa nuova verità, non sono psicologa, solo lui lo sa se mentiva o no e a che pro lo faceva, io credo di avergli dimostrato subito interesse e che non mi importava il fatto che fosse traditore e delle altre di cui so anche nome e cognome, certo logicamente non avrebbe dovuto raccontarmi niente, è l'unica cosa che gli ho chiesto. Quindi che ti devo dire? Solo lui sa cosa vuole veramente.


Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
Tu rispondi che lui non racconta balle a te. Io ho detto che lui ha parti di sé diverse che tu aiutavi a tenere insieme, come una terapia. Questo non c'entra nulla con raccontare favolette per portarsi te a letto. Certo che tu non sei come le altre. Tra l'altro le altre le usa meno.


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
> Tu rispondi che lui non racconta balle a te. Io ho detto che lui ha parti di sé diverse che tu aiutavi a tenere insieme, come una terapia. Questo non c'entra nulla con raccontare favolette per portarsi te a letto. Certo che tu non sei come le altre. Tra l'altro le altre le usa meno.


No ti sai spiegare benissimo! 
Dico solo che certe favolette se ci son state avendo la visuale di tutta la storia mi sembrano inutili ai fini di portarmi a letto, tutto qui. Poi io ragiono con la mia testa, lui con la sua, quindi solo lui potrebbe spiegare il suo modus operandi mica io . Il suo dover insistere sull'esclusività quando nessuno gliela richiedeva. Io vi racconto perché mi fa bene parlarne!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No ti sai spiegare benissimo!
> Dico solo che certe favolette se ci son state avendo la visuale di tutta la storia mi sembrano inutili ai fini di portarmi a letto, tutto qui. Poi io ragiono con la mia testa, lui con la sua, quindi solo lui potrebbe spiegare il suo modus operandi mica io . Il suo dover insistere sull'esclusività quando nessuno gliela richiedeva. Io vi racconto perché mi fa bene parlarne!


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
Non mi so spiegare.
Se qualcuno ha capito e mi aiuta avrà la mia riconoscenza imperitura :mexican:


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> Non mi so spiegare.
> Se qualcuno ha capito e mi aiuta avrà la mia riconoscenza imperitura :mexican:


 aspettiamo qualche interprete allora, io pensavo di averti capito!


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
> Tu rispondi che lui non racconta balle a te. Io ho detto che lui ha parti di sé diverse che tu aiutavi a tenere insieme, come una terapia. Questo non c'entra nulla con raccontare favolette per portarsi te a letto. Certo che tu non sei come le altre. Tra l'altro le altre le usa meno.





georgemary ha detto:


> No ti sai spiegare benissimo!
> Dico solo che certe favolette se ci son state avendo la visuale di tutta la storia mi sembrano inutili ai fini di portarmi a letto, tutto qui. Poi io ragiono con la mia testa, lui con la sua, quindi solo lui potrebbe spiegare il suo modus operandi mica io . Il suo dover insistere sull'esclusività quando nessuno gliela richiedeva. Io vi racconto perché mi fa bene parlarne!


Brunetta dixit: tu non sei come le altre perchè tu per lui eri un valore anche prima che voi finiste a letto e ora lui vorrebbe recuperare quel tuo valore,come se non foste mai stati amanti.   dissentirei sul termine usare

Mary dixit: lui ha la sua testa ed io la mia,per cui al di là del magnetismo ormonale, io non gli ho chiesto nulla

Ipse dixit: Mary,smetti di psicanalizzare un seriale e concentrati sulla nuova te


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Brunetta dixit: tu non sei come le altre perchè tu per lui eri un valore anche prima che voi finiste a letto e ora lui vorrebbe recuperare quel tuo valore,come se non foste mai stati amanti.   dissentirei sul termine usare
> 
> Mary dixit: lui ha la sua testa ed io la mia,per cui al di là del magnetismo ormonale, io non gli ho chiesto nulla
> 
> Ipse dixit: Mary,smetti di psicanalizzare un seriale e concentrati sulla nuova te


menomale che perplesso c'è!!!! 
Non so perchè sapevo che sarebbe intervenuto perplesso, così mi è più chiaro , si anche io "dissentirei sul termine usare"
Si perplesso, lo farò!


----------



## oceansize (24 Aprile 2014)

Uno nessuno centomila


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Uno nessuno centomila


:up::up: sintesi perfetta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere che la moglie ha qualche sospetto e lui si e' spaventato?


secondo me lui ha sospettato che si potesse far sgamare lei che, non vuol essere a detrimento, non mi pare abbia la buccia da traditrice.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Carissima Brunetta  ti garantisco che ragiono e mi sta facendo molto bene parlarne e confrontarmi. Solo che nel corso della nostra storia ho visto dei cambiamenti in lui non necessari ai fini della storia e del suo proseguimento, ormai era incominciata e non doveva convincermi con favolette varie. È stato lui a incominciare a parlare di esclusività ed io gli sorridevo e gli dicevo che era molto difficile credergli visto che da anni tradiva la moglie, quindi perché mai gli dicevo dovresti adesso essere fedele a me? E lui ad insisistere che io ero diversa, che con me ci si sarebbe messo, che ormai non gli interessavano le altre, che pensava solo a me, che gli pesava non avermi vicina. Io non gli ho mai chiesto esclusività, naturalmente essendo cambiato il rapporto gli ho detto solo di confessarsi con qualcun altro e che io non volevo raccontato nulla e lui di tanto in tanto aveva questa cosa di ribadire che c'ero solo io, ma io me lo sono preso per come è, cioe' so che e' traditore, che se una ci prova anche se non gli piace da impazzire lui ci va anche solo per curiosita', siamo in pochi a conoscere questa sua natura. *Non me lo so spiegare perche mi doveva presentare questa nuova verità*, non sono psicologa, solo lui lo sa se mentiva o no e a che pro lo faceva, io credo di avergli dimostrato subito interesse e che non mi importava il fatto che fosse traditore e delle altre di cui so anche nome e cognome, certo logicamente non avrebbe dovuto raccontarmi niente, è l'unica cosa che gli ho chiesto. Quindi che ti devo dire? Solo lui sa cosa vuole veramente.


Io un sospettino ce l'ho... da noi in campagna si direbbe che il pesce che abbocca è quello per il quale hai messo l'esca.
Se ti avesse detto che era intenzionato a continuare tutte le sue tresche... tu con lui ci saresti andata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei molto dolce.
> Troppo.
> Io al tuo posto sarei MORTALMENTE OFFESA dall'indelicatezza di questo tuo "amico". Mortalmente offesa. E per evitare di prendermela con me, perché ho tradito mio marito, e per evitare di rodermi col chiedermi il come sia possibile che l'amico torni ad essere amico da amante che è stato, beh...
> cosa aspetti a fargli vedere quanto male ti ha fatto e ti sta facendo??
> ...


sto facendo la ola, vedo se riesco anche a smeraldarlo questo.


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me lui ha sospettato che si potesse far sgamare lei che, non vuol essere a detrimento, non mi pare abbia la buccia da traditrice.


No. Anzi mi ha sempre detto che ero brava e ne era molto stupito e non se lo aspettava minimamente. Però tutto può essere.


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io un sospettino ce l'ho... da noi in campagna si direbbe che il pesce che abbocca è quello per il quale hai messo l'esca.
> Se ti avesse detto che era intenzionato a continuare tutte le sue tresche... tu con lui ci saresti andata?


Io non sono cretina e sono anche molto razionale. Infatti quando lui diceva queste cose ridevo. Perché chiaramente non stava né in cielo né in terra che lui da infedele della moglie con me doveva diventare fedele. Ho deciso di avere una storia con lui a prescindere, era lui ad insistere su questa cosa. Come già ho scritto gli ho detto solo che non avrei potuto più ricoprire il ruolo di confidente•amante, mi pare normale ma non gli ho chiesto esclusività. Sarebbe stato assurdo conoscendolo


----------



## georgemary (28 Aprile 2014)

ahahhaha ma come devo fare?
Mi dice che sono io ad aver deciso che non gli avrei parlato e lui non l'ha mai detto e quindi mi ricontatta se lo desidera, poi mi dice "belle le foto su fb, perchè mi stai trattando male, mi sei mancata in questi giorni, avevo voglia di risentirti."

Ma lo devo bloccare? Cioè ma come fa a non capire?
Scusami perplesso ;-), ma mi devo sfogare!


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ahahhaha ma come devo fare?
> Mi dice che sono io ad aver deciso che non gli avrei parlato e lui non l'ha mai detto e quindi mi ricontatta se lo desidera, poi mi dice "belle le foto su fb, perchè mi stai trattando male, mi sei mancata in questi giorni, avevo voglia di risentirti."
> 
> Ma lo devo bloccare? Cioè ma come fa a non capire?
> Scusami perplesso ;-), ma mi devo sfogare!


immagino tu sappia già cosa ti andrei a rispondere.....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Brunetta dixit: tu non sei come le altre perchè tu per lui eri un valore anche prima che voi finiste a letto e ora lui vorrebbe recuperare quel tuo valore,come se non foste mai stati amanti.   dissentirei sul termine usare
> 
> Mary dixit: lui ha la sua testa ed io la mia,per cui al di là del magnetismo ormonale, io non gli ho chiesto nulla
> 
> Ipse dixit: Mary,smetti di psicanalizzare un seriale e concentrati sulla nuova te


Ti odio


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ahahhaha ma come devo fare?
> Mi dice che sono io ad aver deciso che non gli avrei parlato e lui non l'ha mai detto e quindi mi ricontatta se lo desidera, poi mi dice "belle le foto su fb, perchè mi stai trattando male, mi sei mancata in questi giorni, avevo voglia di risentirti."
> 
> Ma lo devo bloccare? Cioè ma come fa a non capire?
> Scusami perplesso ;-), ma mi devo sfogare!


Bloccalo semplice :singleeye:


----------



## georgemary (28 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino tu sappia già cosa ti andrei a rispondere.....


Si che lo so!


----------



## georgemary (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> "raffreddare" ma non troppo, "riscaldare" ogni tanto, mantenere i "privilegi", evitando i "rischi".
> Ma ti auguro di no... Forse sono troppo malizioso io...


Mi sa che ci hai preso in pieno!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2014)

Buon compleanno 
e bellissimo avatar..


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buon compleanno
> e bellissimo avatar..


grazie!


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

Vi aggiorno sulla situazione!

"E' ritornato", dice che ci ha provato, ma ha capito che non può rinunciare a me e che quando sarà possibile lui vuole rivedermi, sostiene che non è più un seriale, che non cerca più altre occasioni perchè ha capito di avere sbagliato con la sua donna e che lei non si merita tutto questo, ma che per lui sono importante e non riesce a chiudere e a pensare di non vedermi più perchè se fosse single lui vorrebbe stare con me.

Io sinceramente voglio stare per conto mio, ho bisogno di capire cosa voglio e ritornare a pensare a me stessa e alla mia famiglia. Mi sembra di giocare al gatto col topo, io mi allontano e lui ritorna.

MA!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno sulla situazione!
> 
> "E' ritornato", dice che ci ha provato, ma ha capito che non può rinunciare a me e che quando sarà possibile lui vuole rivedermi, *sostiene che non è più un seriale, che non cerca più altre *occasioni perchè ha capito di avere sbagliato con la sua donna e che lei non si merita tutto questo, *ma *che per lui sono importante e* non riesce *a chiudere e a *pensare di non vedermi più *perchè se fosse single lui vorrebbe stare con me.
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::  carneval:

E' un bel gatto il tipo [video=youtube;D7tD0mXgGm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7tD0mXgGm0[/video]


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::  carneval:
> 
> E' un bel gatto il tipo [video=youtube;D7tD0mXgGm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7tD0mXgGm0[/video]


Si cara!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::  carneval:
> 
> E' un bel gatto il tipo [video=youtube;D7tD0mXgGm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7tD0mXgGm0[/video]


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Ciao carissima....mi assomiglia sto micio nn trovi??...cacciamo le quaglie insieme...........


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Ciao carissima....mi assomiglia sto micio nn trovi??...cacciamo le quaglie insieme...........


parli con Brunetta, vero?
Perchè io non ti conosco, non so se ti somiglia!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Ciao carissima....mi assomiglia sto micio nn trovi??...cacciamo le quaglie insieme...........





georgemary ha detto:


> parli con Brunetta, vero?
> Perchè io non ti conosco, non so se ti somiglia!


Non lo conosco neanch'io, se non sul forum.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Ciao carissima....mi assomiglia sto micio nn trovi??...cacciamo le quaglie insieme...........


E venne il cane che morse il gatto...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:Ciao carissima....mi assomiglia sto micio nn trovi??...cacciamo le quaglie insieme...........


[video=youtube;WqCK1YTgCvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqCK1YTgCvQ[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno sulla situazione!
> 
> "E' ritornato", dice che ci ha provato, ma ha capito che non può rinunciare a me e che quando sarà possibile lui vuole rivedermi, sostiene che non è più un seriale, che non cerca più altre occasioni perchè ha capito di avere sbagliato con la sua donna e che lei non si merita tutto questo, ma che per lui sono importante e non riesce a chiudere e a pensare di non vedermi più perchè se fosse single lui vorrebbe stare con me.
> 
> ...


bene, adesso lo sai. La risposta alla tua domanda è NO, almeno per lui.


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno sulla situazione!
> 
> "E' ritornato", dice che ci ha provato, ma ha capito che non può rinunciare a me e che quando sarà possibile lui vuole rivedermi, sostiene che non è più un seriale, che non cerca più altre occasioni perchè ha capito di avere sbagliato con la sua donna e che lei non si merita tutto questo, ma che per lui sono importante e non riesce a chiudere e a pensare di non vedermi più perchè se fosse single lui vorrebbe stare con me.
> 
> ...


ma tu lo stai ancora a sentire.    è questo il dramma.   se tu la prossima volta che ti fa un discorso smielato gli ridessi in faccia, vedi che si volatilizza


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu lo stai ancora a sentire.    è questo il dramma.   se tu la prossima volta che ti fa un discorso smielato gli ridessi in faccia, vedi che si volatilizza


...come sempre hai ragione!


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno sulla situazione!
> 
> "E' ritornato", dice che ci ha provato, ma ha capito che non può rinunciare a me e che quando sarà possibile lui vuole rivedermi, sostiene che non è più un seriale, che non cerca più altre occasioni perchè ha capito di avere sbagliato con la sua donna e che lei non si merita tutto questo, ma che per lui sono importante e non riesce a chiudere e a pensare di non vedermi più perchè se fosse single lui vorrebbe stare con me.
> 
> ...


Cosa gli impedisce di lasciare la moglie?


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa gli impedisce di lasciare la moglie?


il fatto che probabilmente poi gli toccherebbe pagare una per stirare le camicie


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che probabilmente poi gli toccherebbe pagare una per stirare le camicie


Come no, con tutte le amiche che ha, vuoi che non ce ne sia una che ami stirare?

Io adoro stirare, sono solo pigra ad aprire l'asse da stiro, ma se comincio posso stirare ore ed ora senza stancarmi.

Non fatemi cucinare.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come no, con tutte le amiche che ha, vuoi che non ce ne sia una che ami stirare?
> 
> *Io adoro stirare*, sono solo pigra ad aprire l'asse da stiro, ma se comincio posso stirare ore ed ora senza stancarmi.
> 
> *Non fatemi cucinare.*


Se non fossi mia mamma saremmo la coppia perfetta. Però puoi sempre adottarmi o quella cosa tipo che si fa da adulti.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fossi mia mamma saremmo la coppia perfetta. Però puoi sempre adottarmi o quella cosa tipo che si fa da adulti.



Bisogna vedere gli altri pregi e difetti.

Io non retrocedo oltre i 45!

E' UN MIO LIMITE!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere gli altri pregi e difetti.
> 
> Io non retrocedo oltre i 45!
> 
> E' UN MIO LIMITE!


Ma io difetti non ne ho.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io difetti non ne ho.



IO TANTI E LI ADORO!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO TANTI E LI ADORO!


Tipo?


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa gli impedisce di lasciare la moglie?


Ti riferisci al fatto che dice "se fossi single vorrei stare con te" o in genere?
Per quanto riguarda noi è impossibile...io ho una famiglia e non farei mai una pazzia del genere.
Per quanto riguarda lui bisognerebbe chiedere ad un seriale perché vuole un rapporto fisso e nel frattempo esplorare nuovi lidi , io se avessi questa indole non mi impegnerei.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?



Non posso elencarli, sono troppi, poi non qui!

Non mi cambierei con nessun'altro,  mi voglio bene, mi sgrido e mi perdono tutto.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al fatto che dice "se fossi single vorrei stare con te" o in genere?
> Per quanto riguarda noi è impossibile...io ho una famiglia e non farei mai una pazzia del genere.
> Per quanto riguarda lui bisognerebbe chiedere ad un seriale perché vuole un rapporto fisso e nel frattempo esplorare nuovi lidi , io se avessi questa indole non mi impegnerei.



Invece si impegnano e distiguono nettamente la famiglia dal resto che per loro è divertimento.

Avevo un cugino, morto abbastanza giovane, che ha avuto centinaia di amiche, sempre rimasto con la moglie, morto mentre ballava con lei in casa, sempre felice, carattere.

Sul resto mi riferivo al fatto che al tuo posto prenderei con le pinze il suo pentimento verso la moglie, altrimenti chiuderebbe con te, come non credo abbia intenzione di cambiare, altrimenti non ti scriverebbe.

Se non vuoi mettere a rischio il tuo matrimonio rifletti!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non posso elencarli, sono troppi, poi non qui!
> 
> Non mi cambierei con nessun'altro,  mi voglio bene, mi sgrido e mi perdono tutto.


Pur'io e guarda dove sono arrivato.


----------



## georgemary (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invece si impegnano e distiguono nettamente la famiglia dal resto che per loro è divertimento.
> 
> Avevo un cugino, morto abbastanza giovane, che ha avuto centinaia di amiche, sempre rimasto con la moglie, morto mentre ballava con lei in casa, sempre felice, carattere.
> 
> ...


Non so se hai letto tutto, io lo conosco da tanto e lui periodicamente questi pentimenti li ha sempre avuti, io cercavo di fargli capire che sbagliava, e lui mi dava ragione ma diceva che non può farci nulla che la sua indole è quella. Adesso non lo so quello che gli passa per il cervello, da sempre da quando è iniziato il tutto insiste con il ribadire questa esclusività che io non gli ho mai chiesto conoscendolo affermando che le altre sono un gioco ed io no, che a me ci tiene e non può perdermi. Dopo la chiusura decisa da lui io mi sono allontanata nonostante lui insistesse a ritornare come un tempo "amico", ora è riapparso sostenendo che può rinunciare alle storielle e non a me perché io sono un'altra cosa. In questo momento io voglio stare per conto mio come ho già detto e pensare a me e non pensare più perché lui fa così e quali fini abbia. Ho una famiglia e devo pensare al mio bene e alla mia famiglia!
Grazie sempre per gli interventi


----------



## disincantata (3 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non so se hai letto tutto, io lo conosco da tanto e lui periodicamente questi pentimenti li ha sempre avuti, io cercavo di fargli capire che sbagliava, e lui mi dava ragione ma diceva che non può farci nulla che la sua indole è quella. Adesso non lo so quello che gli passa per il cervello, da sempre da quando è iniziato il tutto insiste con il ribadire questa esclusività che io non gli ho mai chiesto conoscendolo affermando che le altre sono un gioco ed io no, che a me ci tiene e non può perdermi. Dopo la chiusura decisa da lui io mi sono allontanata nonostante lui insistesse a ritornare come un tempo "amico", ora è riapparso sostenendo che può rinunciare alle storielle e non a me perché io sono un'altra cosa. In questo momento io voglio stare per conto mio come ho già detto e pensare a me e non pensare più perché lui fa così e quali fini abbia.* Ho una famiglia e devo pensare al mio bene e alla mia famiglia!*
> Grazie sempre per gli interventi


:up::up::up:

Forse una tradita non riesce ad essere obbiettiva, io al tuo amico 'pentito' credo pochissimo, usa con te le parole più adatte per tenerti legata, secondo me.
Che senso ha dirsi pentito e continuare a tradire?  Infantile.
Mi è bastato vedere la velocità della luce con cui mio marito ha lasciato la piccolina allo scoppio della bomba. Dopo fiumi di parole msg ed opere.

Forse lui gioca anche sul fatto che sa l'importanza della tua famiglia per te, NON rischia niente.

Sul neretto fai benissimo.


----------



## disincantata (3 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pur'io e guarda dove sono arrivato.



Nel forum ahahahah!  :rotfl:


Si fa quel che si può, ci si rassegna per quello che si è perduto o mai avuto, per vivere il meglio possibile l'oggi.

Ora a nanna. Fa freddo pure qui questa notte! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Forse una tradita non riesce ad essere obbiettiva, io al tuo amico 'pentito' credo pochissimo, usa con te le parole più adatte per tenerti legata, secondo me.
> Che senso ha dirsi pentito e continuare a tradire?  Infantile.
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Comunque Georgie continua a eludere se stessa.


----------



## disincantata (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Comunque Georgie continua a eludere se stessa.


Sicuramente soffre l'attuale situazione. 

Dovrebbe lasciar perdere l'amico e capire se puo' salvare il suo matrimonio.


----------



## georgemary (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Comunque Georgie continua a eludere se stessa.


Perché pensi questo?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Perché pensi questo?


Perché continui a parlare di quello che dice e fa lui (forse cercando conferma che se fa così è perché ti apprezza davvero) e non pensi a perché da donna impegnata hai coltivato un'amicizia di quel tipo, perché hai accettato certe confidenze e perché, infine ma solo infine, sei diventata una delle sue amanti.
Devi indagare dentro di te per capire questo percorso quali tue insicurezze e bisogni ha riguardato.


----------



## georgemary (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché continui a parlare di quello che dice e fa lui (forse cercando conferma che se fa così è perché ti apprezza davvero) e non pensi a perché da donna impegnata hai coltivato un'amicizia di quel tipo, perché hai accettato certe confidenze e perché, infine ma solo infine, sei diventata una delle sue amanti.
> Devi indagare dentro di te per capire questo percorso quali tue insicurezze e bisogni ha riguardato.


Si ma io ho chiaro tutto per quel che riguarda me, forse per questo parlo poco di me e parlo di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si ma io *ho chiaro tutto per quel che riguarda me*, forse per questo parlo poco di me e parlo di lui.


:singleeye:


----------



## georgemary (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Si 
Da sempre ho provato una fortissima attrazione per lui nonostante amassi mio marito. L'amicizia è nata normale, si è trasformata negli anni, l'ho coltivata per curiosità da un lato dall'altro perché mi faceva piacere che ritenesse importante il mio parere ed io per i miei principi e per i miei valori credevo di essere immune al suo fascino nonostante sapessi di essere molta attratta. Poi dopo anni ho passato un brutto periodo nella mia coppia, mi sono sentita sola e poco apprezzata, ho pensato anche ad una separazione. E non so neanche come ci siamo dichiarati, mi ha fatto bene, e contemporaneamente essendo piu serena ne ha usufruito anche il mio rapporto.
So che ha sempre tradito, ma mi importava poco, lui ribadiva l'esclusività (è vera non è vera non lo so) è stato sincero non lo è stato non lo so nemmeno, lo è ora non lo so neanche 
Adesso io voglio pensare al mio matrimonio, sarei bugiarda se dicessi di non provare ancora qualcosa per lui, la provo, ma bisogna fare delle scelte ed io devo pensare alla mia vita e alla mia famiglia. 
Questo è quello che penso al momento di tutta questa storia, poi dall'esterno ognuno può avere una visione differente e come sempre potete dire la vostra


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si
> Da sempre ho provato una fortissima attrazione per lui nonostante amassi mio marito. L'amicizia è nata normale, si è trasformata negli anni, l'ho coltivata per curiosità da un lato dall'altro perché mi faceva piacere che ritenesse importante il mio parere ed io per i miei principi e per i miei valori credevo di essere immune al suo fascino nonostante sapessi di essere molta attratta. Poi dopo anni ho passato un brutto periodo nella mia coppia, mi sono sentita sola e poco apprezzata, ho pensato anche ad una separazione. E non so neanche come ci siamo dichiarati, mi ha fatto bene, e contemporaneamente essendo piu serena ne ha usufruito anche il mio rapporto.
> So che ha sempre tradito, ma mi importava poco, lui ribadiva l'esclusività (è vera non è vera non lo so) è stato sincero non lo è stato non lo so nemmeno, lo è ora non lo so neanche
> Adesso io voglio pensare al mio matrimonio, sarei bugiarda se dicessi di non provare ancora qualcosa per lui, la provo, ma bisogna fare delle scelte ed io devo pensare alla mia vita e alla mia famiglia.
> Questo è quello che penso al momento di tutta questa storia, poi dall'esterno ognuno può avere una visione differente e come sempre potete dire la vostra


Ci sono persone che consideriamo giuste da sposare e persone che troviamo giuste per altre parte diverse di noi. Questo è parte di una cultura sorpassata (?) maschile ma può essere anche femminile.
Vogliamo il bravo ragazzo per la famiglia ma l'attenzione dello sciupafemmine ci gratifica.
Dovremmo capire perché certi uomini ci gratificano.


----------



## georgemary (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che consideriamo giuste da sposare e persone che troviamo giuste per altre parte diverse di noi. Questo è parte di una cultura sorpassata (?) maschile ma può essere anche femminile.
> Vogliamo il bravo ragazzo per la famiglia ma l'attenzione dello sciupafemmine ci gratifica.
> Dovremmo capire perché certi uomini ci gratificano.


Nel mio caso non è proprio così, non l'ho conosciuto in veste da sciupafemmine , negli anni si è trasformato. L'attrazione l'ho avuta dal principio, anzi il fatto di sapere poi che fosse un traditore seriale mi ha anche bloccato.
Ci son persone che piacciono, non c'è una spiegazione, sebbene fossi impegnata lui mi è piaciuto da subito, abbiamo feeling, non so dare una spiegazione, di mio marito ero innamorata, ma l'attrazione per lui c'era eccome. Poi la crisi ed è successo ma non sicuramente per la sua veste da donnaiolo ma per come l'ho conosciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non è proprio così, non l'ho conosciuto in veste da sciupafemmine , negli anni si è trasformato. L'attrazione l'ho avuta dal principio, anzi il fatto di sapere poi che fosse un traditore seriale mi ha anche bloccato.
> Ci son persone che piacciono, non c'è una spiegazione, sebbene fossi impegnata lui *mi è piaciuto da subito, abbiamo feeling, non so dare una spiegazione, di mio marito ero innamorata, ma l'attrazione per lui c'era eccome*. Poi la crisi ed è successo ma non sicuramente per la sua veste da donnaiolo ma per come l'ho conosciuto.


:up:
Vorrei solo far modestamente notare che la normalità, oddio diciamo quel che sarebbe opportuno, da sposati è proprio non frequentare persone verso le quali si prova attrazione.
Il perché tu l'abbia fatto dice tanto del tuo volerti in qualche modo sentirti emotivamente autonoma.


----------



## georgemary (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Vorrei solo far modestamente notare che la normalità, oddio diciamo quel che sarebbe opportuno, da sposati è proprio non frequentare persone verso le quali si prova attrazione.
> Il perché tu l'abbia fatto dice tanto del tuo volerti in qualche modo sentirti emotivamente autonoma.


Hai ragione, ma ero obbligata a frequentarlo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma ero obbligata a frequentarlo


 si può frequentare anche quotidianamente qualcuno e non ascoltare confidenze.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> si può frequentare anche quotidianamente qualcuno e non ascoltare confidenze.


Sì può anche tranquillamente far finta di niente per anni ad un corteggiamento se ti senti impegnata altrove. 

Se poi ne vale  o meno la pena è un altra storia.

lo scopri vivendo a lungo con chi ami/amavi.


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> si può frequentare anche quotidianamente qualcuno e non ascoltare confidenze.


non mi riferivo alle confidenze, mi riferivo al fatto che dicevi di non frequentare chi ti attrae se si è impegnati, potendolo fare forse lo avrei fatto!
Le confidenze sono nate molto dopo alla conoscenza.


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì può anche tranquillamente far finta di niente per anni ad un corteggiamento se ti senti impegnata altrove.
> 
> Se poi ne vale  o meno la pena è un altra storia.
> 
> lo scopri vivendo a lungo con chi ami/amavi.


Disincantata non sono stata mai corteggiata da lui perchè io non ho mai fatto capire nulla della mia attrazione per lui proprio per come la penso, sono impegnata, amo mio marito, non mi metto a fare la "cretina".
Poi ci sono momenti nella vita in cui si è più deboli, io ho pensato anche a separarmi, continui litigi con mio marito per incomprensioni varie che non vado qui a spiegare e quindi è successo, si poteva sicuramente resistere, ma è andata così, indietro non si torna.


----------



## Tobia (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si
> Poi dopo anni ho passato un brutto periodo nella mia coppia, mi sono sentita sola e poco apprezzata, ho pensato anche ad una separazione. E non so neanche come ci siamo dichiarati, *mi ha fatto bene, e contemporaneamente essendo più serena ne ha usufruito anche il mio rapporto...*


La cosa strana, secondo il mio punto di vista, è che i problemi di coppia che ti stavano portando addirittura alla separazione, si sono (così sembra a me) risolti grazie al rapporto con l'uomo per cui da anni sentivi una forte attrazione fisica. Non è da escludere che l'idea di quell'uomo per te si è trasformata nel tempo in una specie di fissazione che inconsciamente ha minato il rapporto con tuo marito. Una volta soddisfatto il "desiderio"... vedi il neretto.


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> La cosa strana, secondo il mio punto di vista, è che i problemi di coppia che ti stavano portando addirittura alla separazione, si sono (così sembra a me) risolti grazie al rapporto con l'uomo per cui da anni sentivi una forte attrazione fisica. Non è da escludere che l'idea di quell'uomo per te si è trasformata nel tempo in una specie di fissazione che inconsciamente ha minato il rapporto con tuo marito. Una volta soddisfatto il "desiderio"... vedi il neretto.


I problemi con mio marito nascono da ben altro, lui non c'entra, la spiegazione potrebbe essere che sentendomi più serena ero più disponibile, meno nervosa nei confronti di mio marito e quindi di riflesso anche mio marito lo era, è andata così, ma ti assicuro che lui non c'entra con il mio rapporto in crisi.


----------



## zanna (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> I problemi con mio marito nascono da ben altro, lui non c'entra, *la spiegazione potrebbe essere che sentendomi più serena ero più disponibile, meno nervosa nei confronti di mio marito e quindi di riflesso anche mio marito lo era, è andata così*, ma ti assicuro che lui non c'entra con il mio rapporto in crisi.


Ah ... però!!!


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah ... però!!!


I misteri della vita!


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> I problemi con mio marito nascono da ben altro, lui non c'entra, la spiegazione potrebbe essere che* sentendomi più serena ero più disponibile, meno nervosa nei confronti di mio marito *e quindi di riflesso anche mio marito lo era, è andata così, ma ti assicuro che lui non c'entra con il mio rapporto in crisi.


ti capisco eccome!!


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti capisco eccome!!


menomale!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> I problemi con mio marito nascono da ben altro, lui non c'entra, la spiegazione potrebbe essere che sentendomi più serena ero più disponibile, meno nervosa nei confronti di mio marito e quindi di riflesso anche mio marito lo era, è andata così, ma ti assicuro che lui non c'entra con il mio rapporto in crisi.


Dici che un po' di senso di colpa rende più tollerante o che trombare fa bene all'umore?


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici che un po' di senso di colpa rende più tollerante o che trombare fa bene all'umore?


Nessuna delle due Brunetta! Anche perché a momenti è stato platonico il mio tradimento! 
È il sentirsi forse cercata, apprezzata, desiderata quando Pensi che tutto quello che hai costruito sta andando a farsi benedire e forse acquisendo sicurezza in se stessi si vedono meglio le cose che ti circondono. 
Comunque mica ci dobbiamo capire per forza?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due Brunetta! Anche perché a momenti è stato platonico il mio tradimento!
> È il sentirsi forse cercata, apprezzata, desiderata quando Pensi che tutto quello che hai costruito sta andando a farsi benedire e forse acquisendo sicurezza in se stessi si vedono meglio le cose che ti circondono.
> Comunque mica ci dobbiamo capire per forza?


Platonico proprio per niente, hai scritto.
Poi se dici cose non vere o poco chiare o non ti ho letta bene è un'altra cosa.
Però non ho mai sentito che per aggiustare una cosa incrinata funzioni darle una martellata.
Se un rapporto ha dei problemi bisognerebbe lavorare sul rapporto, se ci si distrae il rapporto può continuare ma i problemi non si risolveranno.
Può essere benissimo che io non abbia capito. Però magari anche tu non ti sei spiegata.


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Platonico proprio per niente, hai scritto.
> Poi se dici cose non vere o poco chiare o non ti ho letta bene è un'altra cosa.
> Però non ho mai sentito che per aggiustare una cosa incrinata funzioni darle una martellata.
> Se un rapporto ha dei problemi bisognerebbe lavorare sul rapporto, se ci si distrae il rapporto può continuare ma i problemi non si risolveranno.
> Può essere benissimo che io non abbia capito. Però magari anche tu non ti sei spiegata.


non intendevo che tu non hai capito qualcosa! 
Intendo dire che tu hai un'idea ben precisa che probabilmente deriva dal tuo vissuto, quindi quello che dico ti sembra assurdo, il discorso e' che e' andata cosi'. Non e' che ho tradito per aggiustare il mio rapporto, il mio rapporto credevo fosse ormai perso, paradossalmente iniziando questa relazione mi sono sentita rinascere ed il mio rapporto ne ha usufruito. Logicamente non e' stato solo platonico, ma ci siamo visti talmente cosi' poco in un anno che non e' la trombata come hai detto tu che mi ha fatto bene, ma tutto il resto: il parlare, il confidarsi, il cercarsi.


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io amo mio marito...so che la cosa ha dell'assurdo ma c'è qualcosa nell'altro che non so spiegare...va contro tutto quello che ho sempre pensato... È successo ormai...sarebbe stato meglio che non fosse mai accaduto...siamo lontani...ci siamo visti pochissime volte... Piu che altro ci siamo sempre sentiti...diciamo un anno ma si contano con le mani le volte...l'amicizia un decennio


Forse hai le idee   confuse.

non sei l'unica.

 Visti poco o tanto è sempre tradimento.

più dura peggio è.


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse hai le idee   confuse.
> 
> non sei l'unica.
> 
> ...


Mai negato!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> non intendevo che tu non hai capito qualcosa!
> Intendo dire che tu hai un'idea ben precisa che probabilmente deriva dal tuo vissuto, quindi quello che dico ti sembra assurdo, il discorso e' che e' andata cosi'. Non e' che ho tradito per aggiustare il mio rapporto, il mio rapporto credevo fosse ormai perso, paradossalmente iniziando questa relazione mi sono sentita rinascere ed il mio rapporto ne ha usufruito. Logicamente non e' stato solo platonico, ma ci siamo visti talmente cosi' poco in un anno che non e' la trombata come hai detto tu che mi ha fatto bene, ma tutto il resto: il parlare, il confidarsi, il cercarsi.


Stiamo arrivando, a fatica al punto, tu hai consumato il tradimento (fa un po' ridere scritto così ma non mi viene meglio) quando il rapporto è entrato in grave crisi per motivi gravi (ci sono molti problemi che mettono in crisi un matrimonio, figli, famiglie d'origine, problemi dei figli, problemi di lavoro, dipendenze. Non è necessario che ne parli) ma in realtà tu, accettando le confidenza hai dato in mano al tuo amante, per breve tempo, tutte le chiavi per scardinare le tue resistenze.
Insomma, per ME, è più importante il pre tradimento del tradimento.
Tu vedi solo il periodo di crisi e il tradimento non vedi la crisi che non hai voluto vedere anche, probabilmente, dando spazio a quello che sarebbe diventato il tuo amante. 
Alcuni traditi ti diranno che si sono accorti subito che qualcosa non andava, altri ti diranno che, paradossalmente, il rapporto andava bene proprio durante il tradimento e per questo non avevano sospettato nulla. Tu sei una traditrice del secondo tipo. Ma traditori del secondo tipo hanno quasi sempre bisogni di conferme che prescindono da crsi del matrimonio e dal fascino dell'amante.


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

Scusa l'intervento forse un po' rude, ma io ho l'impressione che te la racconti un po'...
- Non è infrequente, per il traditore occasionale (per intenderci quello per il quale il tradimento è qualcosa di sbagliato, in termini di principio, ma finisce per trovarsi in quella situazione), la tendenza a "riscrivere" un po' la storia del rapporto ufficiale, gonfiando magari una fase "down" della relazione in una crisi vera e propria (a rischio di separazione... faccio notare che nei post iniziali non si faceva cenno a situazioni così compromesse), in questo modo giustificando in parte i propri comportamenti e autoassolvendosi parzialmente.
Ritengo abbastanza improbabile che un matrimonio talmente in crisi da rischiare di suo la separazione possa essere salvato da qualche trombata fuori casa, che se mai dovrebbe dare il colpo di grazia.
- La mia impressione è che tu abbia sempre saputo dentro di te, magari non a livello conscio, che questa "amicizia" sarebbe approdata a questo e che tu in realtà, probabilmente sempre inconsciamente, abbia continuato a giocare proprio per arrivarci.
- Se devo dirla tutta, io credo che sia tutt'altro che finita, tu continui ad aspettare le sue comunicazioni e a chiederti cosa gli passa per il cervello e lui è un volpone che gioca come il gatto con il topo. L'unica maniera di finirla è che lui si stufi per davvero o che tu venga "beccata". Nella situazione che hai descritto IMHO non è possibile ritornare ad essere solo amici, o esce dalla tua vita definitivamente o continuerete ad essere amanti.
- Dici di volere lavorare sul tuo matrimonio ma credo che sia più urgente capire meglio te stessa, anche alla luce di questa esperienza, e cosa vuoi davvero, perché da questo punto di vista a me sembra che tu abbia le idee poco chiare.
Scusa ancora per la, forse eccessiva, franchezza, ma io percepisco la tua situazione in questo modo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa l'intervento forse un po' rude, ma io ho l'impressione che te la racconti un po'...
> - Non è infrequente, per il traditore occasionale (per intenderci quello per il quale il tradimento è qualcosa di sbagliato, in termini di principio, ma finisce per trovarsi in quella situazione), la tendenza a "riscrivere" un po' la storia del rapporto ufficiale, gonfiando magari una fase "down" della relazione in una crisi vera e propria (a rischio di separazione... faccio notare che nei post iniziali non si faceva cenno a situazioni così compromesse), in questo modo giustificando in parte i propri comportamenti e autoassolvendosi parzialmente.
> Ritengo abbastanza improbabile che un matrimonio talmente in crisi da rischiare di suo la separazione possa essere salvato da qualche trombata fuori casa, che se mai dovrebbe dare il colpo di grazia.
> - La mia impressione è che tu abbia sempre saputo dentro di te, magari non a livello conscio, che questa "amicizia" sarebbe approdata a questo e che tu in realtà, probabilmente sempre inconsciamente, abbia continuato a giocare proprio per arrivarci.
> ...


Però ti sei dimenticato di scusarti :mexican:


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa l'intervento forse un po' rude, ma io ho l'impressione che te la racconti un po'...
> - Non è infrequente, per il traditore occasionale (per intenderci quello per il quale il tradimento è qualcosa di sbagliato, in termini di principio, ma finisce per trovarsi in quella situazione), la tendenza a "riscrivere" un po' la storia del rapporto ufficiale, gonfiando magari una fase "down" della relazione in una crisi vera e propria (a rischio di separazione... faccio notare che nei post iniziali non si faceva cenno a situazioni così compromesse), in questo modo giustificando in parte i propri comportamenti e autoassolvendosi parzialmente.
> Ritengo abbastanza improbabile che un matrimonio talmente in crisi da rischiare di suo la separazione possa essere salvato da qualche trombata fuori casa, che se mai dovrebbe dare il colpo di grazia.
> - La mia impressione è che tu abbia sempre saputo dentro di te, magari non a livello conscio, che questa "amicizia" sarebbe approdata a questo e che tu in realtà, probabilmente sempre inconsciamente, abbia continuato a giocare proprio per arrivarci.
> ...


Marietto ma di che ti scusi? 
Se non avessi voluto il confronto non mi sarei neanche iscritta in un forum!
Per il primo punto guarda non lo pensavo minimamente per diversi fattori che non sto a spiegare qui.
Per il resto l'ho detto dal principio che sono molto confusa, ho parlato anche di due parti di me, quindi mica mi sono nascosta.
So benissimo che ancora c'è una parte di me che non vorrebbe chiudere con l'amante, perchè per me è stata una cosa molto importante, ci tengo molto a lui e non solo per l'aspetto amante ma come amico, però questa parte deve soccombere perchè sono d'accordo con te che sia impossibile tornare ad essere solo amici.


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo arrivando, a fatica al punto, tu hai consumato il tradimento (fa un po' ridere scritto così ma non mi viene meglio) quando il rapporto è entrato in grave crisi per motivi gravi (ci sono molti problemi che mettono in crisi un matrimonio, figli, famiglie d'origine, problemi dei figli, problemi di lavoro, dipendenze. Non è necessario che ne parli) ma in realtà tu, accettando le confidenza hai dato in mano al tuo amante, per breve tempo, tutte le chiavi per scardinare le tue resistenze.
> Insomma, per ME, è più importante il pre tradimento del tradimento.
> Tu vedi solo il periodo di crisi e il tradimento non vedi la crisi che non hai voluto vedere anche, probabilmente, dando spazio a quello che sarebbe diventato il tuo amante.
> Alcuni traditi ti diranno che si sono accorti subito che qualcosa non andava, altri ti diranno che, paradossalmente, il rapporto andava bene proprio durante il tradimento e per questo non avevano sospettato nulla. Tu sei una traditrice del secondo tipo. Ma traditori del secondo tipo hanno quasi sempre bisogni di conferme che prescindono da crsi del matrimonio e dal fascino dell'amante.


si Brunetta mi è chiarissimo il tuo pensiero.
Tu reputi già ambigua il tipo di amicizia instaurata, lo capisco e vedendola dall'esterno penserei lo stesso anch'io.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

in fin dei conti, non ha importanza se riprende a tradire la sua compagna. 
Il punto è, che con te, ha fatto un passo indietro - qualsiasi sia il motivo. 
Capisco, che non te la senti o che non riesci a ritornare amica. 
Perciò a questo punto non ti resta che chiudere i canali definitivamente,
per non farti ulteriormente del male. 


sienne


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in fin dei conti, non ha importanza se riprende a tradire la sua compagna.
> Il punto è, che con te, ha fatto un passo indietro - qualsiasi sia il motivo.
> ...


Si Sienne, ma la domanda iniziale non ha più importanza ;-) l'ho fatta quando ero ancora più confusa di adesso.
Non mi importa se tradirà ancora la sua compagna, ormai il discorso è un altro.

Lui all'inizio ha detto di voler rimanere amico ed io mi domandavo come fosse possibile perchè io non ci riuscivo e non ci riesco proprio, poi ha fatto un passo indietro come dici tu, dicendo di volermi rivedere quando sarà possibile e chiarendo che mentre "lontani" lui può riuscire ad essere un mio amico "normale" perchè non mi vede, se mi vede lui sa di non riuscirci perchè la chiusura con me è un'imposizione, e lui con me non vorrebbe mai chiudere e che tutto quello che prova per me non cesserà mai e molto altro che come ha definito il mio amico perplesso ha molto di "smielato".
La situazione attuale è questa.

Quindi la domanda diventa:
a me sta bene? Cioè sentirsi, tenere questa porta aperta fin quando forse non ci stancheremo l'uno dell'altro?
La risposta è NO!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si Sienne, ma la domanda iniziale non ha più importanza ;-) l'ho fatta quando ero ancora più confusa di adesso.
> Non mi importa se tradirà ancora la sua compagna, ormai il discorso è un altro.
> 
> Lui all'inizio ha detto di voler rimanere amico ed io mi domandavo come fosse possibile perchè io non ci riuscivo e non ci riesco proprio, poi ha fatto un passo indietro come dici tu, dicendo di volermi rivedere quando sarà possibile e chiarendo che mentre "lontani" lui può riuscire ad essere un mio amico "normale" perchè non mi vede, se mi vede lui sa di non riuscirci perchè la chiusura con me è un'imposizione, e lui con me non vorrebbe mai chiudere e che tutto quello che prova per me non cesserà mai e molto altro che come ha definito il mio amico perplesso ha molto di "smielato".
> ...


Anche perché ORA non hai sospetti che vi fosse ambiguità in quell'amicizia, ne sei certa!


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché ORA non hai sospetti che vi fosse ambiguità in quell'amicizia, ne sei certa!


No Brunetta continuo a non esserne certa, perdonami! 

Perchè ripeto non è che ci siamo visti il primo giorno e lui mi ha raccontato dei tradimenti anche perchè seriale c'è diventato successivamente, ma molto tempo dopo.
E' stata un'amicizia che si è trasformata nel tempo, che è incominciata proprio nel modo più normale possibile parlando della vita di tutti i giorni e non delle sue storie sessuali, poi perchè lui abbia deciso di scegliermi come confidente lo sa solo lui, certo io avrei potuto frenarlo, non l'ho fatto, ma perchè l'ho già detto non ci vedevo qualcosa di pericoloso conoscendomi, probabilmente da parte sua era un modo per legarmi a lui come hai detto più volte tu.

ORA devo chiudere perchè è l'unica strada da seguire, devo credere nel mio matrimonio e nella mia famiglia e non posso farlo continuandolo a sentire.
Mentirei se dicessi di non provare più nulla per lui, la provo e l'ho già detto nei post precedenti, ma devo dire BASTA, ho sbagliato, devo voltare pagina e ricominciare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> No Brunetta continuo a non esserne certa, perdonami!
> 
> Perchè ripeto non è che ci siamo visti il primo giorno e lui mi ha raccontato dei tradimenti anche perchè seriale c'è diventato successivamente, ma molto tempo dopo.
> E' stata un'amicizia che si è trasformata nel tempo, che è incominciata proprio nel modo più normale possibile parlando della vita di tutti i giorni e non delle sue storie sessuali, poi *perchè lui abbia deciso di scegliermi come confidente lo sa solo lui, certo io avrei potuto frenarlo, non l'ho fatto,* ma perchè l'ho già detto non ci vedevo qualcosa di pericoloso conoscendomi, probabilmente da parte sua era un modo per legarmi a lui come hai detto più volte tu.
> ...


Io non ci vedrei nulla di pericoloso (per me) nelle confidenze intime di un uomo ora che sono libera, da sposata sì perché è un entrare nella sfera intima di un'altra persona e di un'altra coppia e non è la stessa cosa con un'amica e con un uomo. Se quest'uomo poi lo trovo affascinante se non vedo ambiguità e scorrettezza è perché non voglio vederla perché la gratificazione che ne ricavo è così importante per me dal non farmi considerare la scorrettezza e l'ambiguità della situazione.
Immagina tuo marito che sta lì a dar consigli a una "bona" che gli racconta dei suoi tradimenti. Orsù un minimo di obiettività!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci vedrei nulla di pericoloso (per me) nelle confidenze intime di un uomo ora che sono libera, *da sposata *sì perché è un entrare nella sfera intima di un'altra persona e di un'altra coppia e non è la stessa cosa con un'amica e con un uomo. Se quest'uomo poi lo trovo affascinante se non vedo ambiguità e scorrettezza è perché non voglio vederla perché la gratificazione che ne ricavo è così importante per me dal non farmi considerare la scorrettezza e l'ambiguità della situazione.
> Immagina tuo marito che sta lì a dar consigli a una "bona" che gli racconta dei suoi tradimenti. Orsù un minimo di obiettività!!


Da sposata non si possono avere amici uomini? Amici veri intendo?


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci vedrei nulla di pericoloso (per me) nelle confidenze intime di un uomo ora che sono libera, da sposata sì perché è un entrare nella sfera intima di un'altra persona e di un'altra coppia e non è la stessa cosa con un'amica e con un uomo. Se quest'uomo poi lo trovo affascinante se non vedo ambiguità e scorrettezza è perché non voglio vederla perché la gratificazione che ne ricavo è così importante per me dal non farmi considerare la scorrettezza e l'ambiguità della situazione.
> Immagina tuo marito che sta lì a dar consigli a una "bona" che gli racconta dei suoi tradimenti. Orsù un minimo di obiettività!!


Brunettaaaaaaa è da giorni che ti dico che hai ragione!!!!!!!!!!!!
Però vivendo la situazione non me ne rendevo conto o come dici tu non me ne volevo rendere conto.
Ribaltando la situazione certo mi seccherebbe per mio marito, hai super ragione!


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da sposata non si possono avere amici uomini? Amici veri intendo?


Brunetta parla delle confidenze che mi faceva, ora vedendo la situazione dall'esterno anche a me sembrerebbe ambigua.
Solo che il tutto è nato con dei consigli e poi si è usciti dai binari, non è non voler essere obiettivi, ma non mi sono resa conto della gravità della cosa.

Brunetta ha perfettamente ragione per quel che ho raccontato. Perchè io dico di aver provato sempre attrazione per lui e per di più ho detto pure che ho sempre capito che lui era molto attratto da me, quindi quando l'amicizia è diventata un pò più particolare in effetti dovevo capire che c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma ripeto ero convinta del fatto mio, cioè ero convinta che non avrei mai tradito e ne era convinto anche lui, infatti, sebbene avesse da sempre un'attrazione per me, non ci ha mai provato fin quando non sono stata io a dargli l'input. Ha ragione Brunetta molto probabilmente avevamo trovato un modo per essere legati e complici, il tradimento era l'epilogo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Brunetta parla delle confidenze che mi faceva, ora vedendo la situazione dall'esterno anche a me sembrerebbe ambigua.
> Solo che il tutto è nato con dei consigli e poi si è usciti dai binari, non è non voler essere obiettivi, ma non mi sono resa conto della gravità della cosa.
> 
> Brunetta ha perfettamente ragione per quel che ho raccontato. Perchè io dico di aver provato sempre attrazione per lui e per di più ho detto pure che ho sempre capito che lui era molto attratto da me, quindi quando l'amicizia è diventata un pò più particolare in effetti dovevo capire che c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma ripeto ero convinta del fatto mio, cioè ero convinta che non avrei mai tradito e ne era convinto anche lui, infatti, sebbene avesse da sempre un'attrazione per me, non ci ha mai provato fin quando non sono stata io a dargli l'input. Ha ragione Brunetta molto probabilmente avevamo trovato un modo per essere legati e complici, il tradimento era l'epilogo.



Nel tuo caso specifico ha ragione. Ma se scrive che da donna sposata non raccoglie le confidenze di un uomo non sono d'accordo e parlo per esperienza personale


----------



## georgemary (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso specifico ha ragione. Ma se scrive che da donna sposata non raccoglie le confidenze di un uomo non sono d'accordo e parlo per esperienza personale


Forse dipende dal tipo di confidenze, da come è nata l'amicizia, se c'è attrazione ed altri fattori.
Ripeto vivendola non mi sembrava ambigua, ponendomi all'esterno in effetti è discutibile.


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci vedrei nulla di pericoloso (per me) nelle confidenze intime di un uomo ora che sono libera, da sposata sì perché è un entrare nella sfera intima di un'altra persona e di un'altra coppia e non è la stessa cosa con un'amica e con un uomo. Se quest'uomo poi lo trovo affascinante se non vedo ambiguità e scorrettezza è perché non voglio vederla perché la gratificazione che ne ricavo è così importante per me dal non farmi considerare la scorrettezza e l'ambiguità della situazione.
> Immagina tuo marito che sta lì a dar consigli a una "bona" che gli racconta dei suoi tradimenti. Orsù un minimo di obiettività!!


A me è capitato di avere un amico in crisi matrimoniale che mi raccontava cose molto particolari con una mezza pazza che frequentava. Ma era come un fratello. Non lo trovavo x niente affascinante e frequentava casa nostra e se c'eramio mio marito ne parlavamo in tre.

Se mi fosse piaciuto  non mi sarei fatta raccontare niente e meno ancora lo avrei invitato a casa.

Avere come amante un amico di famiglia lo trovo non solo imbarazzante ma scorretto  quasi più  del  tradimento.

Come la falsa amica di Circe.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da sposata non si possono avere amici uomini? Amici veri intendo?


Di uno che ti racconta di tradimenti, l'ho detto, lo vedo ambiguo. Certamente dalla parte di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me è capitato di avere un amico in crisi matrimoniale che mi raccontava cose molto particolari con una mezza pazza che frequentava. Ma era come un fratello. Non lo trovavo x niente affascinante e frequentava casa nostra e se c'eramio mio marito ne parlavamo in tre.
> 
> Se mi fosse piaciuto  non mi sarei fatta raccontare niente e meno ancora lo avrei invitato a casa.
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho avuto un amico che raccontava cose a entrambi.
Un filo di ambiguità da parte sua c'era.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso specifico ha ragione. Ma se scrive che da donna sposata non raccoglie le confidenze di un uomo non sono d'accordo e parlo per esperienza personale


Tu non ci sei finita a letto?
E lui non ci ha provato?
E' un caso. In generale è un rapporto ambiguo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di uno che ti racconta di tradimenti, l'ho detto, lo vedo ambiguo. Certamente dalla parte di lui.


Se é un amico mi puó raccontare qualunque cosa. Proprio perchè tra amici ci si confida. Io sarei impazzita senza le ore a parlare e le centinaia di mail con il mio amico quando il mio amante era in ospedale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ci sei finita a letto?
> E lui non ci ha provato?
> E' un caso. In generale è un rapporto ambiguo.


Ma manco per niente. Siamo due fratelli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se é un amico mi puó raccontare qualunque cosa. Proprio perchè tra amici ci si confida. Io sarei impazzita senza le ore a parlare e le centinaia di mail con il mio amico quando il mio amante era in ospedale.


Hai scelto un esempio così così perché io mi riferivo all'ambiguità inopportuna se si vuole essere fedeli.
Infatti il problema non era lui (la cui ambiguità era per me manifesta) ma lei che vedeva innocenza nella cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scelto un esempio così così perché io mi riferivo all'ambiguità inopportuna se si vuole essere fedeli.
> Infatti il problema non era lui (la cui ambiguità era per me manifesta) ma lei che vedeva innocenza nella cosa.


Ripeto che in questo caso hai ragione.
Se parli di donne sposate in generale no.


----------



## georgemary (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scelto un esempio così così perché io mi riferivo all'ambiguità inopportuna se si vuole essere fedeli.
> Infatti il problema non era lui (la cui ambiguità era per me manifesta) ma lei che vedeva innocenza nella cosa.


Io vedevo innocenza nella cosa per come è nata l'amicizia e si è trasformata negli anni.
Che poi è finita com'è finita lo sappiamo, ma veramente almeno da parte mia non c'era nessunissima intenzione di finirci a letto, tanto che io non ho mai nascosto di essere una sua confidente con altri proprio perchè non ci vedevo nulla di male. Poi che lui negli anni dal cercare il mio parere ed avere consigli su come comportarsi in determinate occasioni con l'ex, etc, abbia incominciato a raccontarmi anche delle avventure lo sa solo lui il perchè. Lo può avere fatto per incuriosirmi, per vedere una mia reazione, per vedere che ne pensavo, per farmi ingelosire, io non ne ho idea, io so solo che gliene dicevo di tutti i colori e dopo anni in un momento mio di crisi, che non ho menzionato all'inizio dei post perchè comunque ci leggono tutti e non vorrei fare il mio identikit, è iniziato il tutto.
Quindi sinceramente non so se sia possibile un'amicizia uomo-donna, forse è possibile se si è proprio sicuri di non essere minimamente attratti dall'altro.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Quindi sinceramente non so se sia possibile un'amicizia uomo-donna, forse è possibile se si è proprio sicuri di non essere minimamente attratti dall'altro.


Io preferisco le donne come amiche.
Mi riesce più facile parlare di argomenti come i sentimenti e il sesso che per l'uomo talvolta sono tabù.
Ma io sono attratto parecchio solo da poche donne, per cui conversando con le altre, non provo la minima attrazione.
Delle mia storia ho ampiamente discusso con la mia giovane collega.
Tra tutte le persone con cui trascorro la mia giornata è quella con cui ho meno reticenze nel lasciarmi andare.
Da parte mia non vi è mai stata la minima attrazione, pur essendo lei molto carina.
Ovviamente credo e spero la cosa sia reciproca.
Sicuramente le donne a volte sono un po' diffidenti nei confronti dell'amico uomo.
Pensano sempre abbia secondi fini.
Io metto le cose in chiaro da subito. E cerco di essere sincero il più possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Io preferisco le donne come amiche.
> *Mi riesce più facile parlare di argomenti come i sentimenti e il sesso che per l'uomo talvolta sono tabù.
> Ma io sono attratto parecchio solo da poche donne, per cui conversando con le altre, non provo la minima attrazione.
> Delle mia storia ho ampiamente discusso con la mia giovane collega.
> ...


Pensa un po'.


----------



## georgemary (7 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io preferisco le donne come amiche.
> Mi riesce più facile parlare di argomenti come i sentimenti e il sesso che per l'uomo talvolta sono tabù.
> Ma io sono attratto parecchio solo da poche donne, per cui conversando con le altre, non provo la minima attrazione.
> Delle mia storia ho ampiamente discusso con la mia giovane collega.
> ...


Molto probabilmente è sbagliato generalizzare.
Ogni rapporto ha una sua storia.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente è sbagliato generalizzare.
> Ogni rapporto ha una sua storia.



Infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io preferisco le donne come amiche.
> Mi riesce più facile parlare di argomenti come i sentimenti e il sesso che per l'uomo talvolta sono tabù.
> Ma io sono attratto parecchio solo da poche donne, per cui conversando con le altre, non provo la minima attrazione.
> Delle mia storia ho ampiamente discusso con la mia giovane collega.
> ...


Tutto è puro per i puri o per chi non è facile all'attrazione.
Ti capisco.
Pensa che anch'io sono così e tante e tante ambiguità le ho capite a distanza di tempo, pure di donne.
Però non ero attratta (io almeno).


----------



## georgemary (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è puro per i puri o per chi non è facile all'attrazione.
> Ti capisco.
> Pensa che anch'io sono così e tante e tante ambiguità le ho capite a distanza di tempo, pure di donne.
> Però non ero attratta (io almeno).


Quindi se anche tu a volte non le hai capite, perché ritieni che io non sia obiettiva dicendoti che io non l'avevo capita l'ambiguità? Solo perché dico che trovavo lui attraente?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Quindi se anche tu a volte non le hai capite, perché ritieni che io non sia obiettiva dicendoti che io non l'avevo capita l'ambiguità? Solo perché dico che trovavo lui attraente?


Sì . 
Il mio atteggiamento era talmente aperto che non riuscivo a immaginare che potessero propormi cose che erano lontane da me anni luce. Ti parlo di persone che o frequentavo con il marito.
Del resto se io trovassi normale fare certe cose lo direi direttamente.


----------



## disincantata (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avuto un amico che raccontava cose a entrambi.
> Un filo di ambiguità da parte sua c'era.


Nel mio caso no. Era amico e collega.

ci si frequentava da prima che la moglie lo lasciasse. 

Non era x niente esibizionista.  Molto disperato. 

In più è incappato in una fuori di testa.  Collega pure lei.

lo stava rovinando. Si confidava senza malizia.

Poi finalmente ha trovato una 'normale'  e dopo qualche anno si è risposato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso no. Era amico e collega.
> 
> ci si frequentava da prima che la moglie lo lasciasse.
> 
> ...


Disperato, non compiaciuto.


----------

